# To: zodac From: The OCN [email protected] Community



## Lutro0

_You May Abuse Us Terribly But We Love You Anyway Zodac_
When someone is unfortunate enough to wander into Overclock.net's(OCN) [email protected] subforum no doubt they quickly notice that an individual named zodac seems to spend disproportionately large amounts of time in said forum. Should that person be brave enough to click a link that leads them to one of these posts by zodac they'll likely think either "man that person's mean", "wow zodac is bossy," or anything in between.

However, for those of us who have been here long enough to interact with zodac know that he(or she we really don't know and usually just say it) is an indispensible member of the OCN [email protected] team. Zodac has devoted many hours of personal time into updating Team Competition statistics and recruiting new members; helping new folders troubleshoot client problems; writing, editing and updating an immense amount of guides; develop competitions and other events that increase community participation and yield large amounts of completed research; and naturally being a cruel dictator without whom the [email protected] Team would not be as vibrant and engaging as it is.

To celebrate and thank zodac for all that he(she/it) does for us and the OCN community in general, we(the OCN [email protected] Community) banded together to give him(her/it) a small token of our gratitude so that he(she/it) knows that we truly appreciate all that he(she/it) does for us.

While we have long known that zodac has a pre-built Dell and ridicule him(her/it) for it on a daily basis when we hear complaints regarding performance it took some truly ninja fact-finding skills on my part to figure out the exact dimensions and compatibilities of that system. Consequently when I found out that zodac was using a 9800gt and after this Chimp Challenge that it had practically went up in flames due to the heavy workloads and all the effort zodac commits to OCN it was clear what was needed....









A Brand-New Sparkle GTS 450! 
However given that zodac is constantly stressed due to the number of people he(she/it) is constantly helping, kicking out the OCN [email protected] Steam Group Chat Channel, and everyone in the Team Competition begging for a stats update is was obvious that we needed to add something else to package:









Panic Pete!
There are other things coming in this package that we've chosen to not list so that there is an element of surprise involved and quite possibly because we thought it would be fun to see what happened when zodac opened the package and an angry badger leapt out.

When we first set out to see who would donate to this cause we were amazed to see the number of people who readily donated to the cause. While we believe this partly has to do with the general sense of fear zodac instills in the OCN Folders, it has more to do with the number of people who have had their experience at OCN improved because of him(her/it).

A personal thanks goes out to the following people who helped out to make this happen.
HobieCat - XPD541 - Mikezilla - sweffymo - sstnt - koven - Desert Rat - Epona - Lutro0 - *the_beast* - Boyboyd - Kevdog - TheReaperWaits - JedixJarf - Digigami - 1337LutZ - Lampen - AMD SLI Guru - Nude_Lewd_Man - Dimaggio1103 - shnur
From The Members of the OCN [email protected] Team

_Update on final gift located on this post: HERE_


----------



## Lampen

First!

The title says it all. You do abuse us a lot, but we love you anyway. Not sure why but you do make the OCN [email protected] team a better place. Well most of the time at least


----------



## ryanbob1234

2nd why 2nd is important is beyond me just wanted to say it









Zodac ftw and congrats too all that folded!


----------



## intelfan

Hooray for Zodac!


----------



## kcuestag

4TH!


----------



## koven

Enjoy, well deserved


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## *the_beast*




----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

As much as we make fun of Z, the folding section would be very boring without it.


----------



## Digigami




----------



## Kevdog

HaHaHa


----------



## Epona

Yay!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Very nice gesture OCN, surprisingly this thread pop's up in one of the rare moments zodac isn't trolling the [email protected] section..


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Is It even online?


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Very nice gesture OCN, surprisingly this thread pop's up in one of the rare moments zodac isn't trolling the [email protected] section..


Just what I was thinking. Clearly we need to keep bumping it until it comes back


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


Is It even online?


Last I knew it was studying. Whatever that actually is.


----------



## SmasherBasher

17

Thanks for making me like to fold.


----------



## jjsoviet

We all love you, Z!!!!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

You deserve the thanks Z


----------



## Sethy666

What a lovely gesture... this is why I love this place









You know the old saying.... "cant live with her, cant live without her..." That suits Z to a tee


----------



## Erick Silver

Even though I was unable to donate to this worthwhile cause, I did want to say that your dedication to the [email protected] section is unprecidented and appreciated more than you know.

Thanks for all your hard work Zodac.


----------



## SS_Patrick

I truly couldn't resist










I love you zodac <3


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thanks for all the effort you put in


----------



## Tech-Boy

Where is it when you need it.









:Cheers: Zodac Boxy


----------



## aznofazns

Yay zodac!


----------



## sLowEnd

I'm surprised it hasn't responded yet.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


...safest way is to pay me off with a [case and] GPU.


Like that'll ever happen.




















We wub you, Z!


----------



## Erick Silver

Oh yeah. I forgot. If I had Zs addres I would send it these:


----------



## Blostorm

Where the hell is he/she/it?!?


----------



## yakub0

we <3 you Zodac








..well at least a little









You make folding easy and if it wasn't for my psu being KIA at the start of the CC, I would have folded through it all


----------



## H3||scr3am

thanks Z


----------



## _s3v3n_

Zodac FOR LIFE!

Though I just joined this forum lately, Z's popularity in this forum is unmatched.

Hail to you Zodac!


----------



## zzM

Nice. Zodac deserves it.


----------



## Versa




----------



## onoz

What's a Zodac? Never heard of it







.


----------



## Kahbrohn

You guys realize that Zodac is gonna ask you to exchange that purple trimmed GPU for a pink one, right?

J/K

Well deserved Z... and thanks for helping me out (and it was all in a nice way too... I have no clue what these guys are talking about when they say you are tough!). I really appreciated it... more so when I knew you were probably inundated with PM's.

At least you learned about the NBA, right???


----------



## Kevdog

I hope the card works or she will call us all *MORONS *...


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kevdog*


I hope the card works or she will call us all *MORONS *...










We thought of that and made sure it was working properly.

We also made sure we packed it so the badger doesn't break anything after we put it in the box.


----------



## Mikezilla

zodac, marry me?










We appreciate what you do!


----------



## drew630

Congrats and thanks it!!


----------



## cait_0523

z your the best! Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## [March]

zodac








<3


----------



## sweffymo

I hope Z didn't go to bed earlier than usual... It'd be surprising to wake up and see this!


----------



## onoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I hope Z didn't go to bed earlier than usual... It'd be surprising to wake up and see this!










He/She/It is probably recuperating from the CC.


----------



## stu.

zodac always starts my day with a grimace, thanks for being there for me through the happy times!


----------



## SmasherBasher

To Zodac, our favorite pronoun.


----------



## reflex99

am i still going to get kicked from chat on the daily?


----------



## csm725

The question is when are you not going to be kicked from the chat?


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


am i still going to get kicked from chat on the daily?


Probably.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


am i still going to get kicked from chat on the daily?


Nothing will change.









I was waiting all day for this thread to pop up... Now its 2am...









No more complaints about low PPD now!


----------



## csm725

Finally got my 10 WU bonus.


----------



## sstnt

Purple goes with pink...uh, I think....

Congrats, z....now how quick can you get this thing folding! And what's the Overclock and your ppd!!....hey, you can join the TEAM COMP now!


----------



## The Fryer

congrats Z. glad to see some of our members got together to reward you. you have been a big help to a lot of us. hope you enjoy.


----------



## sstnt

Hey OCN!! Keep this thread at the TOP until zodac sees it!!!


----------



## Lutro0

Up Up Up!


----------



## jprovido

we love you Z


----------



## ducrider

Well I have had good times and bad times with Z.Most of them good even though onlookers might think different.Z has not helped me much during my folding but has been a great person to have some great banter with.One day I WILL find out the Sex or lack there of of Z.It did help me decide to bring a rig over for the CC this year.Congrats Z.


----------



## Hysteria~

Yay Zodac!


----------



## Bobicon

But the real question is, will the dell OEM PSU run the 450.

EDIT: Just looked its about the same power draw as the 9800gt so it should be fine.


----------



## csm725

The real question is, how long will it take me to get my 50k postbit?


----------



## keesh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


But the real question is, will the dell OEM PSU run the 450.


damnit! ninja'd... hahaha was going to say the same thing.


----------



## HobieCat

Congrats z


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


But the real question is, will the dell OEM PSU run the 450.

EDIT: Just looked its about the same power draw as the 9800gt so it should be fine.


I got ninja'd by your edit.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


The real question is, how long will it take me to get my 50k postbit?


With a 2500k and a 560 it should only take like 2 days to get 50k points... The postbits are automated and may take a while.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


But the real question is, will the dell OEM PSU run the 450.

EDIT: Just looked its about the same power draw as the 9800gt so it should be fine.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *keesh*


damnit! ninja'd... hahaha was going to say the same thing.


LOL I got ninjaed... I was about to say it has the same power draw or close to the 9800.


----------



## ColdRush

Am I blind or something? Was there a fund thread? I would have sent a few bucks.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdRush*


Am I blind or something? Was there a fund thread? I would have sent a few bucks.


if there was a fund thread then it wouldnt be a suprise









You go Z, have fun with the PPD!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdRush*


Am I blind or something? Was there a fund thread? I would have sent a few bucks.


It was all rather hush-hush.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


With a 2500k and a 560 it should only take like 2 days to get 50k points... The postbits are automated and may take a while.


1) Since when are they automated?
2) I'm folding on a Q9300 and 9600GT so


----------



## codejunki

Some one get Z in here lol!








Congrats Z, well deserved.


----------



## maximus7651000

Congrats Z!


----------



## XPD541

WOWlatepoast....










I am happy to help reward one of our hardest workers and gladly accept Z's whimsical and often unpredictable swings in silliness, anger, helpfulness and surly, half-hearted insults because that's what makes her/it/him such a unique individual. It's not even that I tolerate it as much as I like the dynamic of her/it/him and all that that package comes with.

You're one of our best zodac!!

But just so you know, I am STILL going to be nice to you no matter how many times you boot me from Steam chat!


----------



## 0bit

Grats zodac









This forum is awesome.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdRush*


Am I blind or something? Was there a fund thread? I would have sent a few bucks.


 I'd would have done the same.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


But just so you know, I am STILL going to be nice to you no matter how many times you boot me from Steam chat!










Same here.


----------



## adcantu

well honestly, it took me forever to figure out the folding thing. Z and Chris helped so much and Im so happy to be part of this community now.

I missed the chance to participate in this thanks, wish I knew this was happening I would have loved to contribute. But if anything, I hope Z can know we all love her!


----------



## XPD541

LOL...the fund raising was done very covertly. Even LiLChris was not privy to what was going on. We had to be so sneaky just to make sure none of the people who may tell her/it/him would find out!!! She/it/he may have had a slight inkling that we were up to something, but a lot went into keeping things secret. I'm just jelly that we won't get to see the look on Z's face when she/it/he opens the package!!

Would be epic...

Unrelated pic that almost compares to what is about to happen:


----------



## JedixJarf

Just to get the confusion out of the the way, Zodac is a FEMALE. Purple card is purple.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


LOL...the fund raising was done very covertly. Even LiLChris was not privy to what was going on. We had to be so sneaky just to make sure none of the people who may tell her/it/him would find out!!! She/it/he may have had a slight inkling that we were up to something, but a lot went into keeping things secret. I'm just jelly that we won't get to see the look on Z's face when she/it/he opens the package!!

Would be epic...


Yes, it was all done very "Hush Hush" so that zodac would not find out


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## daltontechnogeek

2 hours and no Z








Well thanks to Z, without he/she/it's help I wouldn't be folding right now








I still remember when I first came to OCN, being fascinated with the "unknown" that is Zodac's Gender. I still can't understand how we haven't figured it out yet


----------



## Motive

Zodac was super patient with me, and still is, when I was bombarding him/her with questions about folding. Thanks Zodac!


----------



## Kevdog

She is probably sleeping and wont be up till 10pm pacific time??


----------



## Redwoodz

Well deserved Zodac,greatly appreciate all your contributions!


----------



## dave12

While I think it's a lovely notion to give zodac 1 million dollars of prizes, I don't get the zodac's mean bit. Always been a good guy to me.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


While I think it's a lovely notion to give zodac 1 million dollars of prizes, I don't get the zodac's mean bit. Always been a good *GIRL* to me.










Fixed


----------



## allikat

Congrats zodac.
And you guys would have got more response posting a touch earlier than 2am Eire time? Maybe?

Aww heck, congrats anyway, and such a wonderful gesture.


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


*Girl


Sir, I can't believe we have to address this again. On the third page of the intrawebs user manual it states unequivocally, "there are in fact no women on the intrawebs. If one is presented with communications purportedly to be from a woman, or more generally a member of the feminine sex, it is a guy named Carl from Minnesota. If said woman is under 18, it is an FBI agent." A call to your ISP will verify this as factual and up to date.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Sir, I can't believe we have to address this again. On the third page of the intrawebs user manual it states unequivocally, "there are in fact no women on the intrawebs. If one is presented with communications purportedly to be from a woman, or more generally a member of the feminine sex, it is a guy named Carl from Minnesota. If said woman is under 18, it is an FBI agent." A call to your ISP will verify this as factual and up to date.










Her/It/Him.

_No_ genderization. Problem SOLVED.







I believe she is a she. But it does not matter, because her/it/him is so awesome as to dwarf the very meaning of gender and race and species. This creature is a singularity!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dave12*


Sir, I can't believe we have to address this again. On the third page of the intrawebs user manual it states unequivocally, "there are in fact no women on the intrawebs. If one is presented with communications purportedly to be from a woman, or more generally a member of the feminine sex, it is a guy named Carl from Minnesota. If said woman is under 18, it is an FBI agent." A call to your ISP will verify this as factual and up to date.










Don't tell Krissy (AKA spiderm0nkey) that!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Don't tell Krissy (AKA spiderm0nkey) that!


Or Catmmm

or LiLChris luz


----------



## sweffymo

True.

LiLChristina?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Awesome. Z deserves every bit of this and he/she/it is not a dictator but is instead I a pod. Yes, a pod.


----------



## jagz

Way to go zodac, & thank's for being so helpful to me.

You deserve this. GJ OCN.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Or Catmmm

or LiLChris luz



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


True.

LiLChristina? 


I see what you guys did there.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


I see what you guys did there.










Faked.


----------



## metroidfreak

Thanks Zodac!


----------



## LiLChris

I wasn't cool enough to be contacted about this, not like I was going to give that evil thing anything.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Or Catmmm

or LiLChris luz



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


True.

LiLChristina? 












Also no white text! >.<


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*











Also no white text! >.<


Faked.


----------



## robbo2

Thank you! Very kind of all the people who chipped in.


----------



## louze001

Very nice, OCN folding would not be the same without Z!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *louze001*


Very nice, OCN folding would not be the same without Z!


You got THAT right!


----------



## SniperXX

Awe I didnt know about this. I would have kicked in some money also, lol.


----------



## Vibe21

Zodac


----------



## full_force1986

Congrats Z, your a great help whenever we need you.


----------



## luXfer

Although I haven't been on this forum for long, it's obvious even to a newcomer like me just how crucial you are here, zodac. Keep up what you're doing, because it seems you're a natural at it.

Also, I never did properly thank you for writing those guides and getting me into folding; much appreciated. =]


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Awe I didnt know about this. I would have kicked in some money also, lol.


This

And

We love you Z. Thank you for all your hard work,

Your Favorite Moron!


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Don't tell Krissy (AKA spiderm0nkey) that!


What's he gonna do? Beat me up for reading the user manual for the intrawebs? Pfft.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Faked.


Definitely faked.


----------



## Grandpa_01

Congrats Z it is good to see that there are people out there that still believe in showing appreciation for those that are willing to help others. Although they should have passed the hat a little bit farther. I am sure there are allot of us that would have been more than happy to chip in to express there appreciation to a person that is so willing to help others and ask for nothing in return. I do admire and respect your devotion to helping people out and I have no doubt that you will succeed in your chosen path through life.









Grandpa.


----------



## juano

We should put a deadline on this, if Z doesn't reply in 45 minutes then the deal is off.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SniperXX*


Awe I didnt know about this. I would have kicked in some money also, lol.


QFT! 
Zodac has helped me and many others out there with our folding problems and without the help I would be lost! Many thanks Z! Had I known this was going on I would have chipped in, but alas I didn't. You deserve this Z! Maybe I send u a kookie!







NOM NOM lol


----------



## KOBALT

Bout freakin time! I've been waiting for this! Congrats z! You're very much appreciated! Thanks for everything you've done for myself and others


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Congrats Z! When your not talking people ONTO a ledge, you do help us noobs out a lot.

P.S. *@Donator's* I don't know if a motherboard was included but if not I would be willing to throw in a ASUS AM3 board worth around $150 if someone has a AM3 CPU they want to part with to help our guy out here with a full upgrade.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


We should put a deadline on this, if Z doesn't reply in 45 minutes then the deal is off.


Z is sleeping


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;13545439*
> Z is sleeping


You know this... how??


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13546278*
> You know this... how??


You spend enough time on the boards and sorta know when people go to sleep.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13546298*
> You spend enough time on the boards and sorta know when people go to sleep.


lol, very true, but I was just guessing because it was 5am in Ireland when I said that.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13544872*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also no white text! >.<


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541*
> I believe she is a she. But it does not matter, because her/it/him is so awesome as to dwarf the very meaning of gender and race and species. This creature is a singularity!


----------



## swisha

guy, girl, it, anomaly w/e u freakin rock!


----------



## Compaddict

Moderating is a lot of work (Been there done that) and consumes oodles of time. It's always nice to hear a sincere thank you from the members who appreciate all of it.









Thank you Zodac for all you do here at OCN.


----------



## ____

Confusd


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13543177*
> First!
> 
> The title says it all. You do abuse us a lot, but we love you anyway. Not sure why but you do make the OCN [email protected] team a better place. Well most of the time at least


This







! Enjoy your card!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1337LutZ;13546660*
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Enjoy your card!


Join the Steam group chat sometime when she/it/he is on and chatting. All you have to do is say: "I Love You Z", and you will be truncated. lol


----------



## Lord Xeb

Chris....

Chris, you were not contacted because you are not Z, your just a lowly minion and are not made of the Awesome Sauce that Z is. Sorry about your loss >.>

*runs*


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13546298*
> You spend enough time on the boards and sorta know when people go to sleep.


Not Z... she laughed at me at one stage when I asked her why she wasnt asleep.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;13546732*
> Not Z... she laughed at me at one stage when I asked her why she wasnt asleep.


I wouldve probably done the same thing ;D


----------



## GIPrice

We love Z


----------



## XPD541

Z laughs at everything and everyone at least once just to be sure she/it/he did.


----------



## Lord Xeb

One of the days Z will have my babies whether it likes it or not >.>

OMG Z is here!


----------



## [March]

Z is reading...


----------



## KOBALT

Stalkers...


----------



## [March]

Waiting for Z to post...


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;13546861*
> One of the days Z will have my babies whether it likes it or not >.>
> 
> OMG Z is here!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;13546707*
> Chris....
> 
> Chris, you were not contacted because you are not Z, your just a lowly minion and are not made of the Awesome Sauce that Z is. Sorry about your loss >.>
> 
> *runs*


Wow... I would run too. One of them after me and I might could pull a mad max and just burn 'em all the way outta town. but with both, they cover the sky, water AND land. (With zodac taking the sky and the land simultaneously). Erm.... Ever thought of building a rocket?


----------



## zodac

_*wakes up*_

O_O


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13546905*
> _*wakes up*_
> 
> O_O


Yay!

Z posted :


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13546905*
> _*wakes up*_
> 
> O_O


Good morning! *i was about to say sunshine, but i think you dont appreciate that







*


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13546894*
> Wow... I would run too. One of them after me and I might could pull a mad max and just burn 'em all the way outta town. but with both, they cover the sky, water AND land. (With zodac taking the sky and the land simultaneously). Erm.... Ever thought of building a rocket?


No need. I have a self contained rocket in my rectum. All I need is a lighter and away I go!


----------



## zodac

I'd like to spend some time and post something here, but I only came to check my PMs; I've gotta go get ready for an exam.









Since I won't be back for a while, a big thank you to everyone, and I'll go through the posts when I'm home.

Also, haha Chris.









*EDIT:* Typical... 500 errors when posting.


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13546929*
> *EDIT:* Typical... 500 errors when posting.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13546929*
> Also, haha Chris.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13546939*


They didn't tell you.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13546929*
> I'd like to spend some time and post something here, but I only came to check my PMs; I've gotta go get ready for an exam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I won't be back for a while, a big thank you to everyone, and I'll go through the posts when I'm home.
> 
> Also, haha Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Typical... 500 errors when posting.


Go and do your exams! We cant have our Z failing on us :O! and if you would, you probably ould tell us otherwise anyways ;D


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13546954*
> They didn't tell you.


Best of luck on your exams, Z!


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13546939*


You have an STD


----------



## Onions

this is great i wish i would have been contacted about htis before i would have loved to have pitched in


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;13546994*
> this is great i wish i would have been contacted about htis before i would have loved to have pitched in


me two


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;13546917*
> No need. I have a self contained rocket in my rectum. All I need is a lighter and away I go!


ahahahahahaha


----------



## mrwesth

Judging by the pages and active users viewing Zotac has made some splash on the folding forum.
I haven't had the pleasure to interact much as I've been out of the fold for roughly a year but its good to see we have a fearless leader with a vivacious presence on the forums. Its just what any good folding community needs.

I'll drink a beer to this and a fun 3rd go round on the cc!
Gratz on being e-loved Zotac!


----------



## DaClownie

Way to go to all donators and Z for being worthy of a donation!

So, all this has inspired me and leads to slight thread de-railing!...

Question: Does ATI folding still suck terribly? I've upgraded to a quad core (Q9550) and have a 5850 I'll be overclocking shortly... would like to put this stuff to use folding for OCN soon (working on stabilizing new overclocks with new watercooling







)


----------



## VW_TDI_02

was third from the top. needs a bump


----------



## KOBALT

by the time donations got to me, it was already paid for.... it didn't take long at all


----------



## XPD541

lol... Like a BAUSS.


----------



## Bobicon

I think they should hold the GPU as a hostage until Zodac answer what it is.

If there is no answer post an online video of the video card being lit on fire or something to that effect.


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;13547715*
> I think they should hold the GPU as a hostage until Zodac answer what it is.
> 
> If there is no answer post an online video of the video card being lit on fire or something to that effect.


She(He/It) posted









on page 14


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i think i get kicked the most from steam chat by her







but has been fun







also hope u do well in ur exams Z


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;13546939*


**** U FOUND MIKU!!!!!!!!!!!!! where was she hiding! did z take her


----------



## [March]

^
Double post


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[March];13547896*
> ^
> Double post


no double post i went back n seen chris had miku back up


----------



## Mikezilla

zodac, zodac, zodac. PM me.


----------



## Desert Rat

I was told this was for Excel classes to help TC. I would never upgrade a Dell.....








Congrats on your new folding gear and LMAO at all that need to pass zodac.


----------



## 10acjed

Congrats to Z, well deserved gifts for all the hard work you do for us....


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13548345*
> LMAO at all that need to pass zodac.


Oh balls.









Never going to catch him now.... Stupid me for donating monies...


----------



## sweffymo

Yeah, it's going to take me FOREVER to catch Z now. =/


----------



## Boyboyd

You deserve this Z.

Although i'm afraid what we've done might make your ego even bigger, and nobody wants that (kidding







)


----------



## epidemic

Yay for Z! (and everyone else who is involved)


----------



## AMD SLI guru

thanks a billion Z!







you just totally rock! Enjoy the card!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w




----------



## Caleal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13543160*
> There are other things coming in this package that we've chosen to not list so that there is an element of surprise involved and quite possibly because we thought it would be fun to see what happened when zodac opened the package and an angry badger leapt out.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Honey Badger?[IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> NSFW, mild language.
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg[/ame]


----------



## mach1

Thanks for all you do, zed


----------



## Naz

You deserve it - keep it going!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

So, finally *Z* gets to know what we've all been discussing getting to improve the PPD that s/he gets.....









BTW, is it really too late to donate - or can some of those who have stated that they'd like to add some $£$£$ help top up the fund...?


----------



## Desert Rat

Maybe donate a spare liver (Z is Irish







) or some computer skills. That would help a lot.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;13549132*
> Maybe donate a spare liver (Z is Irish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . That would help a lot.


Yeah, except I'm part Irish (from the Six Counties) and drank one litre of SoCo on Saturday, then went down to a bar in San Jose (well, technically, Milpitas) and had a load more vodka.....and then realised that I hadn't eaten anything all day...........


----------



## Couch Potato

Yes!
THANK YOU!


----------



## sweffymo

Wonder when Z's getting back from exam today...


----------



## Baking Soda




----------



## omega17

I think you might've made z run away. All this niceness is probably scary to her









We may never see z again


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


We may never see z again










Doubtful! "Z" fears nothing! In fact...

"_*Zodac is so fearful... that even Chuck Norris runs away from him/her/it!*_"


----------



## omega17

I wouldn't bet on it


----------



## Kahbrohn

See? Pix of Chuck when Z kicks him out of chat...


----------



## BWG

Very nice of you all to do this for her! Will we get to hear about the other gifts after she recieves the package?

I do not think she even realized she was getting stuff when she posted earlier?


----------



## sstnt

Jeez, if we'd gotten all the people that are coming out of the woodwork now to donate, we could have gotten z tri-sli 580s with a box to put'em in







....well, or at least a used 465 zoinked to a 470, held together with silly putty.


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


Jeez, if we'd gotten all the people that are coming out of the woodwork now to donate, we could have gotten z tri-sli 580s with a box to put'em in







....well, or at least a used 465 zoinked to a 470, held together with silly putty.

















SILLY PUTTY!?! Everyone knows that you are supposed to use duct tape when modding.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sstnt*


Jeez, if we'd gotten all the people that are coming out of the woodwork now to donate, we could have gotten z tri-sli 580s with a box to put'em in







....well, or at least a used 465 zoinked to a 470, held together with silly putty.

















Z would need a new PSU, Mobo, CPU and case. xD


----------



## sstnt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


Z would need a new PSU, Mobo, CPU and case. xD


Those too....


----------



## omega17

If only I had the Steam chat log of the things she said about you lot last night...


----------



## KarmaKiller

Congrats Z, and thanks for all the hard work you do around here.


----------



## Desert Rat

We should have a Dell burning party. Death to all Irish Dell computers


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


We should have a Dell burning party. Death to all Irish Dell computers










Actually, how about establishing a "OCN Folding Museum" and have that Dell as a center piece exhibit? Sort of like an antiquities section or something.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Actually, how about establishing a "OCN Folding Museum" and have that Dell as a center piece exhibit? Sort of like an antiquities section or something.


I'd love to see the first OCN PC to break 5k PPD.


----------



## iamwardicus

Congrats Zodac! And yes - MANY thanks for everything you've done for the OCN [email protected] Community! It wouldn't be what it is today without your support and buttkicking


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I'd love to see the first OCN PC to break 5k PPD.


Hey... I think it was Ceadderman who broke out an "Atom Netbook" or something and came up with a whopping 49 PPD I think it was... Let's see if he chimes in here about that increadible feat!


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


*SILLY PUTTY*!?! Everyone knows that you are supposed to use duct tape when modding.


I read that as SLUTTY PUTTY...


----------



## Kahbrohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


i read that as slutty putty...


eeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## eternal7trance

Grats zodac, you even made me want to fold. Maybe later I'll get a dedicated folding gpu.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


If only I had the Steam chat log of the things she said about you lot last night...










Could tell us at least whether it was good or bad....


----------



## Aqualoon

<3 z


----------



## Crouch

Congratz !!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*


Hey... I think it was Ceadderman who broke out an "*Atomic Netbook*" or something and came up with a whopping 49 PPD I think it was... Let's see if he chimes in here about that increadible feat!


I read that D:


----------



## Ketleer




----------



## KOBALT

Should have said we have a prize for him and make him wait 2 months to find out what it is









~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


Should have said we have a prize for him and make him wait 2 months to find out what it is









~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~












Well played, very well played.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

^ Genius... Why did we not think this through?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


Should have said we have a prize for him and make him wait 2 months to find out what it is









~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


And after 2 months he finds out we got him a box of animal crackers or something.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


And after 2 months he finds out we got him a box of animal crackers or something.


That's like the kind of thing that would make me RQ. lol


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


And after 2 months he finds out we got him a box of animal crackers or something.


Or a 7800gt. Just shy of a folding card.

~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## eloverton2

Seconded and well said. Thanks, z

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## vulpecula

Thanks Zodac!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


Or a 7800gt. Just shy of a folding card.

~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


Still a good card if you have two of them in SLi, but only for things like old-school games and things like AutoCAD and such....

You guys are sadists. I am convinced of it nao.


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Whenever I see a zotac GFX card, I read it as Zodac <3


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

I wonder why he hasn't replied in more than 12 hours...


----------



## KOBALT

Making us wait like everything else

~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## *the_beast*

Could z possibly be _*gasp*_ speechless??


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOL_Wut_Axel;13556546*
> I wonder why he hasn't replied in more than 12 hours...


I think exams are to blame for z's absence from the forum lately.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **the_beast*;13556589*
> Could z possibly be _*gasp*_ speechless??


Z is shy and fickle.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13557209*
> Z is shy and fickle.


Shy is not the first word that comes to mind when describing Z.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13558250*
> Shy is not the first word that comes to mind when describing Z.


Agreed. And Im sure we can all agree that women are, and always will be... fickle.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13558290*
> Agreed. And Im sure we can all agree that women are, and always will be... fickle.


At least SOMEONE agrees with me that Z must be a she. And that rhymed.... >.<

What PPD you get on that 5ghz monstarr?


----------



## KOBALT

No. *z is a dude* that's taking *his* exams right now. _we all_ know a woman isn't intelligent enough to fathom, let alone assist, in setting up and running folding programs and managing an entire section of a forum. Nor have the diverse vocabulary and people skills that our dear z has. Plus, do you think that a chic could have such great come-backs to every statement said to her? I think not


----------



## Larky_the_mauler

Actually in my experience women always have the best comebacks.


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larky_the_mauler;13559175*
> Actually in my experience women always have the best comebacks.


but not witty and intelligent


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13559206*
> but not witty and intelligent


_I reject your reality and substitute my own._ And what women you go out with that are as thick hedded as you say?









I actually look only for the smart, quick-witted and good-with-their-words women and have excellent success most of the time. Of course, it helps that I live about 5 minutes from a University packed with them too.









@ JedixJarf: PPD at 5ghz?


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13559250*
> _I reject your reality and substitute my own._I actually look only for the smart, quick-witted and good-with-their-words women


They don't exist


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13559327*
> They don't exist


No, it is just improbable that _YOU_ will ever find one.









...unless of corpse, you want to start believing they DO exist?


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13559250*
> 
> @ JedixJarf: PPD at 5ghz?


I believe its around the 45k mark.... From what I remember.... He mentioned it in our team chat at some point...


----------



## zodac

Blimey, *woeful* timing on the announcement there guys. It was my last exam yesterday so was out after that and didn't get back until late.









Annoying this is, even with that time, I still don't know what to say.


----------



## ducrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13559978*
> Blimey, *woeful* timing on the announcement there guys. It was my last exam yesterday so was out after that and didn't get back until late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying this is, even with that time, I still don't know what to say.


Speechless?Now thats new.


----------



## Miki

<3 zodac


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13559978*
> Blimey, *woeful* timing on the announcement there guys. It was my last exam yesterday so was out after that and didn't get back until late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying this is, even with that time, I still don't know what to say.


If I were you I would point out that my PSU is going to catch on fire when I plug that thing in.


----------



## zodac

I thought the 9800GT and GTS 450 used around the same power?


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13560056*
> I thought the 9800GT and GTS 450 used around the same power?


They do, but then you have to buy another dell for the other card.


----------



## zodac

It's close to dying anyway... I think I'll give it a rest before putting it back to work.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Blimey, *woeful* timing on the announcement there guys. It was my last exam yesterday so was out after that and didn't get back until late.









Annoying this is, even with that time, I still don't know what to say.










I'm sure you'll figure out something once we reveal that it was all an elaborate ruse.


----------



## zodac

Uh-huh... bans EVERYWHERE!


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13560106*
> uh-huh... Bans everywhere!


lol


----------



## Lampen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13560106*
> Uh-huh... bans EVERYWHERE!


That the best you got?


----------



## zodac

Then I'll set a badger on you all. Oh, the irony.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Then I'll set a badger on you all. Oh, the irony.










As long as its not the same one, im ok with that..


----------



## zodac

Mine will be far more ferocious.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13559978*
> Blimey, *woeful* timing on the announcement there guys. It was my last exam yesterday so was out after that and didn't get back until late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying this is, even with that time, I still don't know what to say.


How about thaaaaaaa....

thaaaaaaa....

thaaaaaaaan.....

Thank You! Thank You! Thank You!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Just stumbled across this thread.

I'd just like to say if it wasn't for Zodac:
I wouldn't be folding right now
I'd have less BSOD's
I wouldn't be overclocking
I wouldn't have bought a fish tank and mineral oil only to squeeze an extra 200 ppd out of my old rig
I wouldn't have a huge power bill
And my wife wouldn't yell "my computer is doing that slow thing again!"

Basically if it wasn't for Z I wouldn't be addicted to squeezing every extra point out of any and all hardware in my house.

Thanks Zodac, your efforts are much appreciated


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


As long as its not the same one, im ok with that..










It probably would be. He'd just train it for months so that it would be far more evil than when we sent it.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampen;13560262*
> It probably would be. He'd just train it for months so that it would be far more evil than when we sent it.


*she'd

Glad to see you finally read the thread, Z!


----------



## JohnDProb

I VOTE THAT THOSE OF US NOT IN THE LOOP ON THE GPU

get her/him/it a PSU a decent 500-600 watt corsair seasonic antec


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


*she'd

Glad to see you finally read the thread, Z!










I was in a rush yesterday!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I was in a rush yesterday!


Bar Pub hopping?


----------



## zodac




----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Mine will be far more ferocious.


I don't know about that. After being stuck in a box for a couple weeks I think its going to be mighty p1$$3d.


----------



## zodac

Imagine locking one in a slightly too small cage for 4 weeks.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13560401*
> Imagine locking one in a slightly too small cage for 4 weeks.


We also kept poking ours just as it was about to fall asleep for the past month.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


We also kept poking ours just as it was about to fall asleep for the past month.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*












Yeah, exactly like that. Except it was in a crate.


----------



## esocid

Great, now I have to compete even more with Zodac.

This is a great gesture, and I'm glad because she deserves it.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *esocid*


Great, now I have to compete even more with Zodac.

This is a great gesture, and I'm glad because she deserves it.


I didn't realize Zodac could actually compete









I figured it was just one of those milestones you pass on the way to the top, just like all the other deadbodies(OCNer's who no longer fold).


----------



## Tunapiano

Congrats zodac, you deserve it. You and chris have made OCN folding what it is and the [email protected] team wouldn't be the same without OCN.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Gotta love people sometimes. Great job all.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Congrats zodac!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CarlosSpiceyWeiner*


Just stumbled across this thread.

I'd just like to say if it wasn't for Zodac:
I wouldn't be folding right now 
I'd have less BSOD's
I wouldn't be overclocking
I wouldn't have bought a fish tank and mineral oil only to squeeze an extra 200 ppd out of my old rig
I wouldn't have a huge power bill
And my wife wouldn't yell "my computer is doing that slow thing again!"

Basically if it wasn't for Z I wouldn't be addicted to squeezing every extra point out of any and all hardware in my house.

Thanks Zodac, your efforts are much appreciated










Damn right. Z even forced me to buy a T2500 processor for my old laptop and stabilize my folding-unstable i3 OC (not that i complain tho







)

Gratz Z for all the help, enjoy that 450


----------



## 5prout

Yay for Zodac! Z, you definitely deserve this one! Thanks for helping me whenever I needed it!


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steam Chat (OCN [email protected] Team Group)*

[Ã˜Â©Ã']~XÃ¾Ã541: like ur prize for being such an awsome editor?>
zodac: No...
zodac: Only one GPU? That's not very nice, is it?


Must be female. A man would have been easier to please. :|


----------



## zodac

Excuse me for having standards.









You're just annoyed you got kicked for being rude to me.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Congrats Zodac, well deserved









If you're near Cork I can swap you a HX620 for that thermaltake 420W









The HX is powering a system and that'll work just fine on another PSU I have lying around so it wouldn't bother me.

It's about three years old, I don't have the box but it's in near perfect condition and I've got all of the wires except for maybe the floppy one, it should be here somewhere though.









The only thing is I've got to wait til the 25th before I can take the HX620 out and put in the other PSU.
I've got exams between now and then and I'm screwed if I don't get in some study.









Anyway, drop me a pm if you're interested, but you're only getting it if it'll get that 9800GT up and folding along with your 450









Edit: just read your location, I can meet you half-way or something but Dublin's a bit far


----------



## ali7up

Congrats, definitely well deserved.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


Must be female. A man would have been easier to please. :|


----------



## $ilent

Congrats Zodac!! I wish id of got round to chippin in for this but i been really busy with work and stuff, so apologies for that









also anyone notice this:

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*   P.S. *@Donator's* I don't know if a motherboard was included but if not I would be willing to throw in a ASUS AM3 board worth around $150 if someone has a AM3 CPU they want to part with to help our guy out here with a full upgrade.  
Nice gesture that

also zodac this ones for you

  
 You Tube


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Excuse me for having standards.









You're just annoyed you got kicked for being rude to me.


Come kick me again. You may not know this, but I get satisfaction out of it anyway.









You can kick me ANYTIME zodac!! <3


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XPD541*


You can kick me ANYTIME zodac!! <3


You can be my wingman any time.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I bet this is all a ploy just to get Zodac's address.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


I bet this is all a ploy just to get Zodac's address.


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now look what you've done!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13565413*
> I bet this is all a ploy just to get Zodac's address.


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13565408*
> You can be my wingman any time.


Accepted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13565413*
> I bet this is all a ploy just to get Zodac's address.


And what would I do if I had Z's addy?

Hmmm....









Actually, I would make a cool plaque made of circuitboards with something to the effect of: "Zodac - OCN Folding Editor and Couch Potato Extraordinaire!" on it, then ship it to her/it/him just because Z is cool like that. Would I give it out to people? Absolutely not! Send spam snailmail to her/it/him? What do you take me for?

A ploy to get her/it's/his addy? Nope. I think I will survive for a MUCH greater amount of time without having it and the _horrible_ wrath that would come with it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;13566223*


LMAO CF... Oh that's rich.


----------



## XPD541

Blast it....doublepoast. SORRY!


----------



## sweffymo

You Tube


----------



## zodac

I feel so awesome now. Even more so than usual.


----------



## LOL_Wut_Axel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I feel so awesome now. Even more so than usual.










You should.









When are you getting the card?


----------



## XPD541

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I feel so awesome now. Even more so than usual.










You ARE awesome, Z. This thread and the people and things in it proove it!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I feel so awesome now. Even more so than usual.










Now you understand!


----------



## Couch Potato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPD541;13566232*
> Accepted.
> 
> And what would I do if I had Z's addy?
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I would make a cool plaque made of circuitboards with something to the effect of: "Zodac - OCN Folding Editor and *Couch Potato Extraordinaire!"* ]on it, then ship it to her/it/him just because Z is cool like that. Would I give it out to people? Absolutely not! Send spam snailmail to her/it/him? What do you take me for?
> 
> A ploy to get her/it's/his addy? Nope. I think I will survive for a MUCH greater amount of time without having it and the _horrible_ wrath that would come with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO CF... Oh that's rich.


You called...........


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Couch Potato;13576467*
> You called...........


----------



## koven

all those people who said they wish they donated, here's your chance

i want my $10 back, pm me for my paypal, lutr0 will replace my name w/ yours in the OP


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Couch Potato;13576467*
> You called...........


Just seeing this...lmao Silleh.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Did I mention I love Zodac


----------



## matroska

What a nice gesture!








Z deserves it, for all the reasons explained by Lutr0.

We all love you Z, despite you hate us all


----------



## rex922

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Couch Potato;13576467*
> You called...........


Total Win


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


What a nice gesture!








Z deserves it, for all the reasons explained by Lutr0.

We all love you Z, despite you hate us all










It(Z) is an acquired taste much like coffee, except I like coffee.


----------



## woop

Zodac is awesome. Great idea!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13623308*
> It(Z) is an acquired taste much like coffee, except I like coffee.


I like coffee, though only in small doses, preferrably first thing in the morning


----------



## zodac

I don't like coffee.


----------



## omega17




----------



## Darkknight512

Congrats Zodac!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Coffee-yuck..... uke:


----------



## sweffymo

I don't like coffee much either. I prefer a nice soft drink.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I prefer vodka, whiskey, rum, jager and just about all other (non-coffee flavoured) spirits...or chocolate..!! :nomnomnom:


----------



## Gothiq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't like coffee.










I dont like folding.


----------



## zodac

With that rig, neither would I.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


With that rig, neither would I.










oooh, being all superior now you've got yourself a 450...


----------



## zodac

I've still got my clicky 9800GT, thank you very much.

Besides, even with my Pent D I was superior to you all.


----------



## Boyboyd

I used to fold (world community grid) on a Pentium 3 1GHz. I think you've been 1-upped.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


With that rig, neither would I.










Burn.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I used to fold (world community grid) on a Pentium 3 1GHz. I think you've been 1-upped.


WCG =/= [email protected]


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


WCG =/= [email protected]


It's the father of FAH.


----------



## zodac

My post still stands.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I heart z


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gothiq*


I dont like folding.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


With that rig, neither would I.










It still can do 300-500 PPD









A Pentium D owner should know better...


----------



## omega17

May I just say, I love your new av







:


----------



## Finrond

First off, coffee is nom nom delicious. I could drank it all day. Coffee with liquor is even better. Secondly, grats z, you deserve it! Has it come in yet and what else was in the box!?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13642418*
> My post still stands.


If you heart earth so much then why fold and waste all of our fossil fuels?


----------



## mach1

Do you really heart earth? And all places on it? And all nationalities?


----------



## zodac

I've been addicted to Invader Zim the last week or two, and it's just a reference to that.

You should all know I hate everyone and everything.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13644539*
> I've been addicted to Invader Zim the last week or two, and it's just a reference to that.
> 
> You should all know I hate everyone and everything.


Sound like my wife...


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13644558*
> Sound like my wife...


----------



## XPD541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13642418*
> My post still stands.


Very set in your ways.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13644539*
> You should all know I hate everyone and everything.


We love you anyway.


----------



## XPD541




----------



## Gothiq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13642273*
> With that rig, neither would I.


I sill wont do it if i had an i7 setup







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13644558*
> Sound like my wife...










.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13644166*
> If you heart earth so much then why fold and waste all of our fossil fuels?


Only if your electricity comes from fossil fuels.

But yeah, i admit that most of it does. lol


----------



## omega17

zim! that would've stemmed from the random zim action in the lounge; which I heartily approve of

A credit to Zim that even you who is filled with a hatred of everything still finds time for Zim









Zim count = 5

ZIIIIIIIIIIIM!


----------



## zodac

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQMhSH_cyoY[/ame]


----------



## omega17

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1ZdtrobBKw&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

I never want you to mention biscuits ever again...


----------



## zodac

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvNYCmQG3yw[/ame]


----------



## omega17

I vote that this thread be unofficially morphed into the Zim appreciation club









On that note:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21AWkF_5FUI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13648230*
> I vote that this thread be unofficially morphed into the Zim appreciation club


----------



## zodac

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kyrds8NBz2k[/ame]


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Okay, so I now know that my next phone upgrade is gonna have to be a 3G one that can view YouTube links....


----------



## TheReaperWaits

^ yes. Stop buying blackberrys...









(then you won't be wishing for a new page on Timo).


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I have never bought a BB....









I've sussed out that the new BB OS will actually work properly when I hook it up to my WLAN; previously (using the older BB OS) it used to try to also route calls over the WLAN when it was connected to a WAP, but that meant that the call quality was utterly sh|te... (The CPU they used in the one I've got now is still too slow to actually cope with the rate/amount of data it can get when connected - so it is still a bit of a FAIL phone...)


----------



## Finrond

Oh hay, sup nude!


----------



## Lutro0

Wooo! Im quoted. >.<









You always hope that if someone quotes you it would be for something intelligent, or a profound statement of some sort.... but the reality is it will probably be something incredibly stupid you wish you would have never said...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13654040*
> Wooo! Im quoted. >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always hope that if someone quotes you it would be for something intelligent, or a profound statement of some sort.... but the reality is it will probably be something incredibly stupid you wish you would have never said...


Haha! thats because the greater the stupidity of the statement the more heartily everyone else laughs! and everyone likes to laugh!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13654040*
> You always hope that if someone quotes you it would be for something intelligent, or a profound statement of some sort.... but the reality is it will probably be something incredibly stupid you wish you would have never said...


I'm soooo tempted to sig that....just for $h|t$ and giggles...................but I don't have any more space left in my sig...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Did zodac receive this stuff yet? His/her/it's signature doesn't show the 450!


----------



## zodac

No it doesn't.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Well what's the holdup, I backtracked the thread a bit, didn't see anything out of the ordinary.. bit of random posts, invader zim videos, squabbling, etc.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## $ilent

does anyone know if my zody has recieved her present yet??


----------



## *the_beast*

I'm not sure its been sent yet. I read (in the lounge maybe) that there were a few more bits being added to the package by other members.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by **the_beast**


I'm not sure its been sent yet. I read (in the lounge maybe) that there were a few more bits being added to the package by other members.


This.. We are in the process of trying to secure some military grade plutonium and the stupid biochem lab was supposed to have the anthrax ready last week. I think it's been delayed another week. Was really easy to get it in the country but now they are saying they can't get it out


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*


This.. We are in the process of trying to secure some military grade plutonium and the stupid biochem lab was supposed to have the anthrax ready last week. I think it's been delayed another week. Was really easy to get it in the country but now they are saying they can't get it out










This ^









But yea, still waiting on little bits and bobs, And then It shall be sent!


----------



## 0bit

What else is being added? What else is needed?


----------



## j.col

just stumbled across this.
zodac help me set up for the chimp challenge, so i wanted to say

Go raibh maith agat







(thank you)

keep up the good work


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j.col*


just stumbled across this.
zodac help me set up for the chimp challenge, so i wanted to say

*Go raibh maith agat*







(thank you)

keep up the good work


----------



## Desert Rat

I think I found zodac and her crew









http://youtu.be/dGWa8NOzQRM?t=56s


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


What else is being added? What else is needed?


Its kinda a surprise =D

And nothing else is needed. But thanks man!


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol.. the clapping really accents the song...


----------



## Lutro0

Well after a long wait, I can now disclose what the waiting was for!

What started out as a Video Card has ended up turning into a nice folding comp package for zodac. <3

I have an ASUS M4A89GTD PRO, 8GB Sniper DDR3 Ram, Cooler Master-Hyper 212 Plus, and a AMD-Phenom II X6 1090T!

It is running right now in a testing state and will be shipping this weekend. To view it folding please goto my folding stats link in my sig.

I wanted to say thank you again to everyone that pitched in on this one, and another thanks to zodac. =D


----------



## zodac




----------



## TheReaperWaits

I knew my donation had to get more than a video card...! Z should be stoked!









This means Z can join a team!


----------



## mach1

wow


----------



## kcuestag

Congrats Zodac.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13857086*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits;13857089*
> I knew my donation had to get more than a video card...! Z should be stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means Z can join a team!










Had to wait till everything was in, kinda like didnt want to count the chickens before they were hatched!

It was awesome to see everyone pull together and want to help/show some appreciation to zodac. You all are VERY awesome people!


----------



## kcuestag

You can now join us at Dark Predators.


----------



## the_beast

Now I'll never get to post in the 'I've passed Zodac' thread.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13857184*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'll never get to post in the 'I've passed Zodac' thread.


If they keep from sending it for a while longer I might!









And by a while I mean a few months...


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;13857207*
> If they keep from sending it for a while longer I might!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by a while I mean a few months...


----------



## kcuestag

I can proudly say I passed zodac long ago.


----------



## zodac

Wait, this means I can get back into the top 200!


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13857063*
> Well after a long wait, I can now disclose what the waiting was for!
> 
> What started out as a Video Card has ended up turning into a nice folding comp package for zodac. <3
> 
> I have an ASUS M4A89GTD PRO, 8GB Sniper DDR3 Ram, Cooler Master-Hyper 212 Plus, and a AMD-Phenom II X6 1090T!
> 
> It is running right now in a testing state and will be shipping this weekend. To view it folding please goto my folding stats link in my sig.
> 
> I wanted to say thank you again to everyone that pitched in on this one, and another thanks to zodac. =D











that's pretty nice!









Congratz Z! You'll start growing in the ranks again


----------



## sweffymo

Well, I might still be able to pass Z when I upgrade to BD/SB... If I upgrade...

Z still has no case though...


----------



## juano

Yay for zodac, it wasn't right that your PPD was so low.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13857273*
> Wait, this means I can get back into the top 200!


With the 1090T doing bigadv under Linux, and the GTS450 with some OC, I am quite sure you can easily reach the top 150 very fast.


----------



## 5outh

This is so nice!


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13857329*
> With the 1090T doing bigadv under Linux, and the GTS450 with some OC, I am quite sure you can easily reach the top 150 very fast.


It sure can. Right now they are just running stock as im just testing for nothing being doa or anything esle dumb.

We will have to make a *zodac passed me thread*. =)


----------



## omega17

: OCN

Who's gonna pay for the electricity?


----------



## sweffymo

Who wants to donate for a better PSU and a case that will fit the new mobo?


----------



## Taubin

Congrats Z!

If not for your walkthrough on setting up an SMP client, I'd be lost. Well, more lost than usual, which is quite lost!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;13857454*
> Who wants to donate for a better PSU and a case that will fit the new mobo?


I was going to donate him a Corsair TX650 which had no use at all, until I realized my brother is using it on his rig.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13857690*
> I was going to donate him a Corsair TX650 which had no use at all, until I realized my brother is using it on his rig.


Little brothers need power as well.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13857063*
> Well after a long wait, I can now disclose what the waiting was for!
> 
> What started out as a Video Card has ended up turning into a nice folding comp package for zodac. <3
> 
> I have an ASUS M4A89GTD PRO, 8GB Sniper DDR3 Ram, Cooler Master-Hyper 212 Plus, and a AMD-Phenom II X6 1090T!
> 
> It is running right now in a testing state and will be shipping this weekend. To view it folding please goto my folding stats link in my sig.
> 
> I wanted to say thank you again to everyone that pitched in on this one, and another thanks to zodac. =D


You could always fix the issue that HFM is flagging up it you wanted....

Can't tell whether the issue is in the Folding clients, or the config in HFM, but that is why the Username field is flagged up...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13857184*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'll never get to post in the 'I've passed Zodac' thread.


I didn't know about that thread...but I did pass *Z* quite a while back....


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;13858842*
> You could always fix the issue that HFM is flagging up it you wanted....
> 
> Can't tell whether the issue is in the Folding clients, or the config in HFM, but that is why the Username field is flagged up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


Never noticed it untill now.... now I gotta fix it =(


----------



## serothis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*











Now I'll never get to post in the 'I've passed Zodac' thread.


you and me both. my time to pass Z went from 2.4 years to undefined....


----------



## zodac

But I've not got the rig yet...


----------



## serothis

true but I think it's safe to assume that it will take you less than 2.4 years to receive/set it up.


----------



## zodac

How much do you Fold? 24/7? You should be closing in on me soon enough...


----------



## serothis

since my computer is the communal computer unfortunately no.

ok well the actual time of passing under our current ppd ave is 1.5 years but all you have to do is pass my wimpy 9k which should be no problem with your new rig (assuming 24/7 folding)


----------



## zodac

Would this actually end up using less power (when at stock) than my current set up?

The GTS 450 and 9800GT apparently take the same amount of power, while the X6 would take ~110W.

Again, I'm only going off stock right now.


----------



## juano

I don't have the experience to give you an educated answer, sorry, but are you asking for electricity costs or because of PSU capability?


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Would this actually end up using less power (when at stock) than my current set up?

The GTS 450 and 9800GT apparently take the same amount of power, while the X6 would take ~110W.

Again, I'm only going off stock right now.


Hmmm, i guess not. But it won't using that much more i think. If you use everything stock you might get away with it pulling 300-350W from the wall. your current rig should draw about 250W, right?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


I don't have the experience to give you an educated answer, sorry, but are you asking for electricity costs or because of PSU capability?


Electricity costs and curiosity mainly; I intend to get a new PSU to upgrade this one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


your current rig should draw about 250W, right?


Not a clue.


----------



## juano

Is electricity expensive out there? A quality 400w should be enough for the rig even overclocked, but from what little I know thermaltake only makes one good PSU and I don't think that's it.


----------



## zodac

Not certain; I don't know the rates here (or indeed, the rates on your end).

Was just wondering; the CPU and GPU are the main parts being changed, and if the X6 uses less power at stock than the Q6600, it would end up being the same.









Obviosuly, I do intend to OC it.


----------



## juano

So you will be able to handle the electricity costs of this thing overclocked? Hopefully 24/7 to boot?


----------



## zodac

It won't be 24/7 for a little while... possibly until August comes around (though I will try and get it 24/7 sooner). Should be good once autumn comes around though.


----------



## juano

Eggcelent... You've got to remember to set a good example for all of us, or try to.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Obviosuly, I do intend to OC it.










Is that going to be a first for you z?


----------



## zodac

Well, I did OC the fam computer when I first got it; had it at 3.8Ghz for a few weeks. Then I dropped it back since I stopped SMP Folding on it.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, I did OC the fam computer when I first got it; had it at 3.8Ghz for a few weeks. Then I dropped it back since I stopped SMP Folding on it.










With that 1090t and a 212+ I see ~4.0ghz in your future.


----------



## zodac

I imagine I'm gonna have to look around for a lot of help for that.


----------



## Blostorm

Finally Z will replace her(his?!) ancient wannabe folding rig.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

My rig isn't a wannabe!


----------



## shnur

It kinda is... but it's all past right


----------



## serothis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My rig isn't a wannabe!










off topic but......SIGGED!


----------



## zodac

How odd... people sigging me is the topic in the Lounge too...


----------



## serothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13863124*
> How odd... people sigging me is the topic in the Lounge too...


I know. i just wanted a zodac sig too.


----------



## Blostorm

Offtopic much:

Any drivers dont put me in 2d clocks after folding ans requiring a system restart?

Ontopic:

Z, I was just joking <3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

Make sure to go to nVidia Control Panel and set it to maximum performance.


----------



## juano

266.58 are the droids you are looking for.


----------



## robbo2

Woah 1090T that's sweet!







Congrats to you. Defiantly deserved from all the help I see you give people in the short time I been coming to this section.


----------



## zodac

I should point out, I am *very* bad at showing gratitude. Though I will continue insulting and making fun of each and every one of you, I do appreciate this.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13863266*
> I should point out, I am *very* bad at showing gratitude. Though I will continue insulting and making fun of each and every one of you, I do appreciate this.


----------



## Onions

wow this is great


----------



## zodac

That's about as heartfelt and sincere statement you'll ever get from me; enjoy it.

Anything deeper or more meaningful than that means I'm probably dying.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13863266*
> I should point out, I am *very* bad at showing gratitude. Though I will continue insulting and making fun of each and every one of you, I do appreciate this.


If anyone is still looking for something to sig....


----------



## stu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13863309*
> That's about as heartfelt and sincere statement you'll ever get from me; enjoy it.
> 
> Anything deeper or more meaningful than that means I'm probably dying.


I somewhat editted your post for a new sig.


----------



## zodac




----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13860993*
> Would this actually end up using less power (when at stock) than my current set up?
> 
> The GTS 450 and 9800GT apparently take the same amount of power, while the X6 would take ~110W.
> 
> Again, I'm only going off stock right now.


Once you get your new bits, sell your current bits (excluding your 9800). Buy a cheapy but reasonable case (anything with decent front vents really) and add a reasonable PSU of ~600W (Antec High Current Gamer 620W is ~GBP45 from Scan usually) with the money you got from your sale.

With the 2 GPUs and the hex folding -bigadv (which it should just about manage with the 2 NVidia cards) you should have a very nice setup there, and it should cost less than 100W more than your current rig (and you'll have some money in the bank after selling the quad too).


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13862806*
> I imagine I'm gonna have to look around for a lot of help for that.


There's plenty of us with 1055/1090's, so help shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## omega17

1090T are easy to OC, even a crazy Dell noob like you can do it









But there are plenty of us kind foolish souls to help you out


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13864190*
> Once you get your new bits, sell your current bits (excluding your 9800). Buy a cheapy but reasonable case (anything with decent front vents really) and add a reasonable PSU of ~600W (Antec High Current Gamer 620W is ~GBP45 from Scan usually) with the money you got from your sale.
> 
> With the 2 GPUs and the hex folding -bigadv (which it should just about manage with the 2 NVidia cards) you should have a very nice setup there, and it should cost less than 100W more than your current rig (and you'll have some money in the bank after selling the quad too).


This is the PSU I'm looking at:
http://www.komplett.ie/Komplett/product/ZKB_01COM/29_PSU/01_PSU/productdetails/15497261/CoolerMaster_Silent_Pro_M1000_Power_supply/RSA00_AMBAJ3_EU/default.aspx

It'd mean I wouldn't have to worry about upgrading it again.









As for the rest, the Q6600 will go in the family computer, and I might keep the 9800GT in there for constant Folding; if it makes too much noise, I'll probably take it out and only bring it in for Foldathons/events.

Hard drives and CD/DVD drive will still be needed though, so all I'll be left with is a Dell case and motherboard, and my current PSU.


----------



## shnur

You still use a CD/DVD drive


----------



## zodac

Yup; it comes in handy once in a while.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13867113*
> This is the PSU I'm looking at:
> http://www.komplett.ie/Komplett/product/ZKB_01COM/29_PSU/01_PSU/productdetails/15497261/CoolerMaster_Silent_Pro_M1000_Power_supply/RSA00_AMBAJ3_EU/default.aspx
> 
> It'd mean I wouldn't have to worry about upgrading it again.


I have an M600 (or 650, I can't remember) in my HTPC (which is kind of an overkill htpc), and it is a great PSU. Well priced, well built, quiet, modular, 80+... can't go wrong.


----------



## Blostorm

Z is a cutie


----------



## zodac

Don't quote the spam.


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13867930*
> Don't quote the spam.


Delete my post


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blostorm;13867919*
> Z is a cutie


That she is!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blostorm;13867919*
> Z is a cutie


prove it.


----------



## Blostorm

Oh gawd they found my ninja edited post









I had to remove the spam quote


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13867113*
> This is the PSU I'm looking at:
> http://www.komplett.ie/Komplett/product/ZKB_01COM/29_PSU/01_PSU/productdetails/15497261/CoolerMaster_Silent_Pro_M1000_Power_supply/RSA00_AMBAJ3_EU/default.aspx
> 
> It'd mean I wouldn't have to worry about upgrading it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rest, the Q6600 will go in the family computer, and I might keep the 9800GT in there for constant Folding; if it makes too much noise, I'll probably take it out and only bring it in for Foldathons/events.
> 
> Hard drives and CD/DVD drive will still be needed though, so all I'll be left with is a Dell case and motherboard, and my current PSU.


Unless you intend to run high-end tri-SLI you don't need to even consider a 1000W PSU. Not now not ever. I'm currently running 2 overclocked GTS 450s on the 620W High Current Gamer I mentioned, and it's pulling just 272W from the wall while folding flat out (and with 6 HDDs spinning). Even adding a hexcore at full load into the mix you'd be under 400W. Going with such a large PSU will just waste money upfront and cost you more in power consumption as it will be running lightly loaded and thus inefficiently.

I'd assume if you'll be putting the Q6600 in the family PC then you'll have another CPU that can go back in the Dell - so you should be able to build another system and either sell it or find a use for it (home fileserver, folding rig for foldathons, etc).

Edit: Woot! I got my millionaire's badge! That was quick - I only hit the million a few hours ago...


----------



## zodac

I did ask Tator Tot, and he said I'd be at ~400W load, which would give the best efficiency (87/88%) for that PSU.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13868424*
> I did ask Tator Tot, and he said I'd be at ~400W load, which would give the best efficiency (87/88%) for that PSU.


Fair enough - I haven't checked the load curves for that PSU. IIRC most are most efficient at closer to 70% load. Tator knows his stuff though so I'd definitely take his word for it.

I still think it's not a great choice though - when not folding with both cards and the CPU you'll struggle to break 200W - and most PSUs are very ineffcient below 20% load (as the 80+ ratings don't take lower loads into consideration).


----------



## zodac

I was gonna go with the Corsair 850HX... but this was cheaper...


----------



## the_beast

What is your current supply? I don't see a 420W anywhere on TT's website. There is a 450W unit on Tator's recommended list though, so it may be ok to power 1 card plus the quad.


----------



## zodac

Nah, I talked to him about that too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Tot*
> The TT TR2 Bronze 450P is made by FSP, on the GLN platform. It's a decent performing mid-range unit. Which is more or less the same as the TT Litepower 450w just upgraded in some regards (for higher efficiency, given a better ascetic look as well.)
> 
> The TT TR2 420w is based on the Channel Well Tech (CWT) PUF-P platform. Which is known to well...go "puf" and make a nice little smokey computer.
> Partly due to the extremely cheap paper-PCB used, as well as low end components and terri-bad efficiency (60-70%)


----------



## juano

LOL, make sure whatever PSU you go with that you get the blessing of some of the experts in that section, I've really appreciated their advice and they really know their stuff.


----------



## azianai

so as a non fold-er and just seeing this thread because it was bumped up in the latest posts (and i thought it was gonna be a rant against Zodac the GPU Retailer), and reading through to the very end of the thread, i have to ask

Is the new comp parts going into the Dell case? Or are we ghetto pizza boxing this sucker?


----------



## sweffymo

Side note: PSUs perform better when they aren't anywhere near full load, so a PSU that is at least 650-750 watts would have the best efficiency IIRC. A 1000w PSU would be fine as long as Z used it basically forever...


----------



## zodac

Cardboard case.


----------



## azianai

k just wondering, i shall now run away from the [email protected] section

Next time people, clarify the title!


----------



## juano

True but a PSU is less expensive when it isn't drastically more power than you require, that would usually offset the 3% or so efficiency difference, not to mention that spending the same money on a great 750w instead of a decent 1000w, both pulling 750w the great 750w would likely be more efficient. I am not a very experienced PSU person but I would think that those who are would recommend the best PSU at appropriate watts that you can afford rather than an okay or decent one that has more watts than you need.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13869335*
> Cardboard case.


Funny as its running on a corsair psu box...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13869390*
> True but a PSU is less expensive when it isn't drastically more power than you require, that would usually offset the 3% or so efficiency difference, not to mention that spending the same money on a great 750w instead of a decent 1000w, both pulling 750w the great 750w would likely be more efficient. I am not a very experienced PSU person but I would think that those who are would recommend the best PSU at appropriate watts that you can afford rather than an okay or decent one that has more watts than you need.


It doesn't generate all 1000w when it doesn't need to... That's peak output. Also I would never spend the $200 that a good 1000w PSU costs on a 750w PSU when I could just get a TX750 and be done with it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai;13869384*
> k just wondering, i shall now run away from the [email protected] section
> 
> Next time people, clarify the title!


The GPU manufacturer is Zotac; not zodac.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13869390*
> True but a PSU is less expensive when it isn't drastically more power than you require, that would usually offset the 3% or so efficiency difference, not to mention that spending the same money on a great 750w instead of a decent 1000w, both pulling 750w the great 750w would likely be more efficient. I am not a very experienced PSU person but I would think that those who are would recommend the best PSU at appropriate watts that you can afford rather than an okay or decent one that has more watts than you need.


Like I said, I went to Tot, and he said:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big TT*
> Value based on wattage and performance, the Silent Pro M1000 is your best option. It's rather efficient at 230vAC as well. On 110vAC it only does 82-83% efficiency at full load. At 230vAC it's 84-85%


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13869335*
> Cardboard case.


That's too bad nobody likes you enough to give you a case too







you gonna have to make a cardboard DVD drive too?

EDIT: about the PSU, I certainly wasn't trying to contradict Tot, I was just saying that overprovisioning in PSU watts for efficiency alone isn't the best way of going about it, but like I said I'm no expert so to back myself up any more I would just be linking to Phaedrus' articles.


----------



## zodac

Shh...

Need to start looking at cases anyway...


----------



## mach1

600T Zim Edition?


----------



## zodac




----------



## serothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;13870652*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 600T Zim Edition?


I have the white version of that. I WAS planning to slap on a appature science logo on the side but now...


----------



## Citra

Now we can be 1090t buddies!


----------



## zodac

No.

We will never be "buddies".


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13897916*
> No.
> 
> We will never be "buddies".










:


----------



## sweffymo

Can we be GTS450 buddies?


----------



## zodac

No.


----------



## 0bit

4gb ram buddies?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13898089*
> No.


Lutro0, take a chisel and chop my money's worth off of the 450 then.


----------



## zodac

You mean the sticker? You can keep that.

You can't buy my friendship.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13898137*
> You mean the sticker? You can keep that.
> 
> You can't buy my friendship.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;13898105*
> Lutro0, take a chisel and chop my money's worth off of the 450 then.


O.O Do I have to... I DONT WANNA.... OK!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUerw1Dz9AQ[/ame]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13898137*
> You mean the sticker? You can keep that.
> 
> You can't buy my friendship.


But.... there isnt any stickers....


----------



## zodac

There _aren't_ any stickers.


----------



## juano

zodac are just barrels of fun isn't you? Can't believe there is still a Zim clip I haven't seen after all this. Why you post that stupid mixture one 12 times when there are still funny ones?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13898196*
> There _aren't_ any stickers.


*resists posting that grammar nazi video*


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13898229*
> zodac are just barrels of fun isn't you? Can't believe there is still a Zim clip I haven't seen after all this. Why you post that stupid mixture one 12 times when there are still funny ones?


I've posted that one a few times, though I posted the long form:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kyrds8NBz2k[/ame]


----------



## Erick Silver

Wow. What an awesome gift to one of the most egotistical, self centered, holier than thou, awesome, helpful, knowledgable, people on the forum! This community has no bounds to how much we are all willing to help except those bounds set by finances. Grats Z.

Now, about that Q6600 you have......


----------



## juano

I don't remember it, might be brain rot from the mixture being all wrong, but either way it's funny.


----------



## omega17

I think there's one thing that becomes immediately apparent;

All the cool kids have 1090Ts


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13898570*
> I think there's one thing that becomes immediately apparent;
> 
> All the cool kids have 1090Ts


Since we're grammar nazi-ing here I feel inclined to inform you that a colon would have been more appropriate in that situation than a semicolon was.


----------



## juano

Grammar Nazi isn't a verb


----------



## sweffymo

I made it into a verb.


----------



## juano

I see that LOL.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;13898636*
> I made it into a verb.


There is no hyphen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

Technically there could have been if he had said "grammar nazi"-ing.


----------



## omega17

There's no hyphen on the iPad?

Shame on you Steve Jobs










Quote:


> The semicolon (; ) has only one major use. It is used to join two complete sentences into a single written sentence when all of the following conditions are met:
> 
> (1) The two sentences are felt to be too closely related to be separated by a full stop;
> (2) There is no connecting word which would require a comma, such as and or but;
> (3) The special conditions requiring a colon are absent.


I out Nazi-ed you


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13898738*
> Technically there could have been if he had said "grammar nazi"-ing.


That's what I meant but I didn't feel like throwing a semi-useless set of quotation marks in there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13898750*
> I out Nazi-ed you


Nope. It's still technically a list even though there's only one entry.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13898738*
> Technically there could have been if he had said "grammar nazi"-ing.


Could is the key word.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

Try, but an acceptable interpretation of your post was that when "verbifying" a non-verb, you don't have a dash. That's just not true.


----------



## sweffymo

You're using an iPad. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Citra

LilChris isn't here because he is too jelly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


You're using an iPad. Your argument is invalid.











All that hate.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheReaperWaits

^I had to double take on that avatar then....


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReaperWaits*


^I had to double take on that avatar then....


Me too. I actually refreshed the page and cleaned my glasses.


----------



## Lutro0

Running like a champ, about to get packed up this weekend and shipped off!


----------



## juano

Cool beans! Is that the stock AMD cooler? I don't think I've ever seen the stock AMD cooler, but I kinda figured it would look pretty much exactly like the intel one, but that's got heatpipes and everything.


----------



## robbo2

Yes that's the stock cooler


----------



## zodac

It's blue!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13903260*
> It's blue!


such a girl.

Do you drive a blue car too? And have a blue phone?


----------



## zodac

Blue = girl?

Interesting...


----------



## Dizzymagoo

I haven't posted in this forum in almost a year now. Some people remember me. But I just happened to come across this thread and I remember Zodac with all his great advise so I will throw my Thank you to him as well









Thanks Zodac!


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13903809*
> Blue = girl?
> 
> Interesting...


colour = model => girl


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzymagoo;13903964*
> I haven't posted in this forum in almost a year now. Some people remember me. But I just happened to come across this thread and I remember Zodac with all his great advise so I will throw my Thank you to him as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Zodac!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13903965*
> colour = model => girl


----------



## Desert Rat

Now zodac wont have any excuses not to break 10k in foldathons.


----------



## Darkknight512

So Zodac, are you GlaDoS? You make fun of us and torture us but you really love us?


----------



## zodac

No... no love here. At all.


----------



## juano

Boooooo! At least pretend until you get the darn thing. Haven't you learned anything from getting clothes from family members at Christmas? The point of gift giving is just for you to get something it's for the givers to feel good at seeing you happy, too. Oh why bother, I forgot who I was talking to...


----------



## BWG

The cow says, "moooooo."
The rooster says, "cockadoodledo."
The kitten with a blue tongue and blue paws says, "blow out mouth with lips held firmly on tongue at zodac."


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13906687*
> Boooooo! At least pretend until you get the darn thing. Haven't you learned anything from getting clothes from family members at Christmas? The point of gift giving is just for you to get something it's for the givers to feel good at seeing you happy, too. Oh why bother, I forgot who I was talking to...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13903260*
> It's blue!


Don't let her fool you... she's happy


----------



## juano

Oh I won't be fooled, I'm on to her ploy. IT'S NOT A "SCHEME"!

Doesn't mean I can't still...
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHoNWwhzh3M[/ame]


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13903260*
> It's blue!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4QGPWLY-EM[/ame]


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;13908892*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4QGPWLY-EM


I dont think Z is blue or in need of a guy. I could be wrong though.


----------



## steevieweevie

I'm not trolling here, I swear it. I just learned that <3 is a heart!!! I didn't know. It looked me like a nutsack or something. You learn something new every day...


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steevieweevie;13909101*
> I'm not trolling here, I swear it. I just learned that <3 is a heart!!! I didn't know. It looked me like a nutsack or something. You learn something new every day...


Sweet
v


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steevieweevie;13909101*
> I'm not trolling here, I swear it. I just learned that <3 is a heart!!! I didn't know. It looked me like a nutsack or something. You learn something new every day...


Welcome to the internets! lol.

Zodac you folding that 450?

Ever update your sig rig? lol.. Wonder what you actually have


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13909722*
> Welcome to the internets! lol.
> 
> Zodac you folding that 450?
> 
> Ever update your sig rig? lol.. Wonder what you actually have


Z doesn't have her rig yet so this is our chance to catch up.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*











Running like a champ, about to get packed up this weekend and shipped off!


You know I was actually tearing apart my house looking for that ram.lol
Totally forgot I sent them too, untill I seen that pic


----------



## Lutro0

And everything is packaged up and ready to be shipped! =D


----------



## omega17




----------



## the_beast

Did zodac tell you it moved? I'll PM you the new address. Just mark 'FAO the_beast' and I'll make sure it arrives safely...


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13936422*
> Did zodac tell you it moved? I'll PM you the new address. Just mark 'FAO the_beast' and I'll make sure it arrives safely...


----------



## Lutro0

I wonder what that could be....


----------



## juano

It's an Amazon box...


----------



## zodac

A poster of warning labels?


----------



## juano

You know there's still probably time to donate this stuff to needy orphans... Just saying... We'd probably save on shipping too.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13954070*
> It's an Amazon box...


Yes! Amazon Box FTW! But whats inside the box =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13954129*
> A poster of warning labels?


I didnt even notice that until now...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13954203*
> You know there's still probably time to donate this stuff to needy orphans... Just saying... We'd probably save on shipping too.


It is sent.. and I probably would have, shipping across the pond is spendy.


----------



## zodac

Happy days!


----------



## Citra

My chances of passing Zodac.








Jk, you deserve it Z. Just post lots of pics after you get it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## juano

Yea now that it's sent you can stop pretending to be nice.... LOLLOLOLLLolol





















ohhhh that's rich.


----------



## the_beast

Now I get to watch the time til I pass zodac change from '6.1 months' to 'in your dreams'


----------



## Lutro0

I got a funny look when they asked for the name of the recipient.

I said "The Z"

and I got this look back:


----------



## juano

I'd imagine the draining of all color in one's face is a common response to hearing that name.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13954703*
> Yea now that it's sent you can stop pretending to be nice.... LOLLOLOLLLolol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh that's rich.


Yeah... because I was so nice before.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13954707*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I get to watch the time til I pass zodac change from '6.1 months' to 'in your dreams'











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13954723*
> I got a funny look when they asked for the name of the recipient.
> 
> I said "The Z"
> 
> and I got this look back:


Yeah... happens a lot.


----------



## juano

You know honestly in the 2-3 months I've been around this folding community I've only seen you more than surly once, you need to step your game up...

It was when you crushed that poor newbie asking for help in the lounge.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13954774*
> You know honestly in the 2-3 months I've been around this folding community I've only seen you more than surly once, you need to step your game up...
> 
> It was when you crushed that poor newbie asking for help in the lounge.


Haha... newbs.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;13954723*
> I got a funny look when they asked for the name of the recipient.
> 
> I said "The Z"
> 
> and I got this look back:


Ha, did it not reveal it's true identity to you?

Does the postage label literally say

"The Zodac,
Ireland,
Earth"?


----------



## zodac

Hey, don't tell him I'm on Earth!


----------



## omega17

uh-oh


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13954875*
> Ha, did it not reveal it's true identity to you?
> 
> Does the postage label literally say
> 
> "The Zodac,
> Ireland,
> Earth"?


I sent zodac a package once, and it told me to label it to "zodac"


----------



## zodac

I has since added "The" to my name, as well as some capitalisation.


----------



## omega17

Sell out


----------



## zodac

How so?


----------



## Jerry60k

What till it goes for the Symbol name like Prince.


----------



## omega17

"The" zodac









Soo pretentious


----------



## zodac

It's necessary.


----------



## sweffymo

If I ever send Z anything I am going to be sure to spell it "Zotac" or "Zowdack."


----------



## zodac

Eww.... "Zowdack".... I *hate* that pronounciation.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;13955498*
> If I ever send Z anything I am going to be sure to spell it "Zotac" or "Zowdack."


I'm sure you'd just put :

"It.

You know who I mean







"

And it'd still get there

edit --
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13955522*
> Eww.... "Zowdack".... I *hate* that pronounciation.


Can you do phonetics? How do you pronounce it?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13955527*
> Can you do phonetics? How do you pronounce it?


I'm confused too, I thought that's how it was pronounced.


----------



## *the_beast*

I'm surprised customs is ok w/ the zodac. I've had stuff come back from Canada becasue it was addressed to Grandma xxxxx


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **the_beast*;13955601*
> I'm surprised customs is ok w/ the zodac. I've had stuff come back from Canada becasue it was addressed to Grandma xxxxx


They better be ok with it.


----------



## omega17

Yeah I hadn't even thought of customs









They usually want a traceable destination. You could always claim that "The Zodac" is an independent company name, if it comes to it


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13955527*
> Can you do phonetics? How do you pronounce it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;13955595*
> I'm confused too, I thought that's how it was pronounced.


Zod-ack.


----------



## omega17

Really?









Wow.

That sounds wrong. Are you sure you're not the one who's wrong? It's been known


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13955628*
> Zod-ack.


Zod as in General and ack as in short for acknowledge?


----------



## juano

Zod ack? as in like







+









EDIT: Curses sstnt! I thought of it first, I just had to get images though for the compete effect.


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13955659*
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That sounds wrong. Are you sure you're not the one who's wrong? It's been known


No...it hasn't.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13955628*
> Zod-ack.


eww, really?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13955628*
> Zod-ack.


Zod as in 'sod'

not

Zod as in 'sowed'?

hmmm


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt;13955671*
> No...it hasn't.


Yes it has, I have proof.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13955659*
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That sounds wrong. Are you sure you're not the one who's wrong? It's been known


Yeah... I kinda get to decide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13955670*
> Zod ack? as in like


If I remember the movie correctly, yes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt;13955671*
> No...it hasn't.


Exactly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;13955674*
> Zod as in 'sod'
> 
> not
> 
> Zod as in 'sowed'?
> 
> hmmm


That's the one.


----------



## omega17

You don't get to decide







Who gave you that idea?









This is too much. My brain hurts. I need sleep. I'll wake up and this will all be a horrible nightmare


----------



## serothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13955670*
> Zod ack? as in like


zod "the pod" ack


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;13955696*
> You don't get to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave you that idea?


admin.


----------



## juano

We to make a poll and really decide once and for all what it's name is, that worked out well last time right? Oh and sstnt you should have said zod as in general and ack as in admiral, then you would have really pwned me.


----------



## zodac

I get to decide, sorry.


----------



## omega17

I don't know what to believe any more!










I'm ignoring this madness as if it never happened, I need to go, and pack.

See you crazy people on Monday


----------



## juano

Well don't worry I'm certainly not going to contradict you (I was just trying to get it straight so I don't mispronounce/type it (I sear please don't hurt me)) I'm just saying _somebody_ ought to.

Omega don't you mean you need to go "p







" or go "pac" or something stupid like that because that's how we talk now.


----------



## serothis

what if everyone banded together and pronounced it "Zowdack" anyway? hmmmm?


----------



## zodac

I'd assume you were pronouncing it correctly.


----------



## serothis

dang. thwarted again.


----------



## juano

You know what I'm gonna support this alien pronunciation of z's name (as if I had a choice) but only because it makes Blitz's "zotac, backpack, lint trap" jokes make even less sense. (and those were the good ones.... it got baaaaaadd.)


----------



## 5prout

Hmm, always have pronounced it "zod" as in "sowed".. Wierd the other way..


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5prout;13955869*
> Hmm, always have pronounced it "zod" as in "sowed".. Wierd the other way..


I'm quite sure this is correct. z must just be tired and confused.


----------



## zodac

It is most definitely incorrect.


----------



## serothis

this is why you should never reveal how your name is actually pronounced if it's an unusual name. peoples' minds go


----------



## zodac

It's my name; I decide how it's pronounced.

You people just need to accept it as it is.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13955951*
> It's my name; I decide how it's pronounced.
> 
> You people just need to accept it as it is.


Never!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **the_beast*;13955924*
> I'm quite sure this is correct. z must just be tired and confused.


I agree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13955932*
> It is most definitely incorrect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13955951*
> It's my name; I decide how it's pronounced.
> 
> You people just need to accept it as it is.


I disagree.

To think that this could have all be solved if Lutro0 would have addressed the package phonetically, then z would have to be what we called her or else she wouldn't get here goodie box. I'm pretty sure that would hold up in a court of law.... or atleast an Irish court LOL.


----------



## zodac

That's not true... realistically any name could have been put on the package; once the address is mine, I can take it.


----------



## juano

What if Lutro0 got signature confirmation? You'd have to be zow dack or else you don't get you're stuff or you get taken to Irish court for mail fraud and forced to drink twice your height in centimeters in pints of Guinness. It's the law!


----------



## zodac

Isn't it a bit late for that?


----------



## serothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13956052*
> What if Lutro0 got signature confirmation? You'd have to be zow dack or else you don't get you're stuff or you get taken to Irish court for mail fraud and forced to drink twice your height in centimeters in pints of Guinness. It's the law!


mmm...that sounds like a tasty law.


----------



## sweffymo

I am going to continue pretending that it is pronounced "zowdack."

Because you can never take my freeeeeeeedommmmmmmm!


----------



## juano

I don't think any of us know if he got signature confirmation. And it's never too late for Guinness!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;13956090*
> I am going to continue pretending that it is pronounced "zowdack."
> 
> Because you can never take my freeeeeeeedommmmmmmm!


You signed that freedom away when you joined this team.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13956092*
> I don't think any of us know if he got signature confirmation. And it's never too late for Guinness!


I know.


----------



## sweffymo




----------



## zodac

Probably in white text... ironically.


----------



## kurt1288

Whenever I see your name, I always think of Zodiac, and then think of the killer. Just saying...


----------



## zodac

Not a murderer.


----------



## HobieCat

What *does* your name mean???


----------



## serothis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13956166*
> Not a murderer.


not yet....


----------



## zodac

Who said it meant anything?


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13956166*
> Not a murderer.


That's what they all say. But don't think you're fooling anyone here. We're onto you.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13956176*
> Who said it meant anything?


Who said it didn't?


----------



## zodac

No-one.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13956176*
> Who said it meant anything?


Nobody, but I'm assuming it does.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13956142*
> Probably in white text... ironically.


LOL nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13956176*
> Who said it meant anything?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;13956197*
> Who said it didn't?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac;13956201*
> No-one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_qkhGCQF9w[/ame]


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13956052*
> What if Lutro0 got signature confirmation? You'd have to be zow dack or else you don't get you're stuff or you get taken to Irish court for mail fraud and forced to drink twice your height in centimeters in pints of Guinness. It's the law!


It was sent international priority mail with full insurance. =D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13956166*
> Not a murderer.


So you say...


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13955951*
> It's my name; I decide how it's pronounced.
> 
> You people just need to accept it as it is.


http://www.he-man.org/forums/boards/showthread.php?t=203701

According to the he-man forum, it is zO-dac... and since you named yourself after a classic character (or a brand of antihistamines, we're still not sure), you must adhere to the current pronunciation.


----------



## zodac

I didn't name myself after that; didn't even know about that character until someone linked it to me in a PM.


----------



## mach1

Really, eh? so it's Zaw-dack? hmmm... i guess whatever you want to call yourself... what the hell, I named myself after a snowmobile


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but this thread isn't about you!

Go post in a snowmobile thread somewhere.


----------



## mach1

There are whole, amazing forums devoted to snowmobiling... I've been mach1 since 2001 (yikes.. 10 years)...

I don't have time to snowmobile anymore... so I play with computers


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

I always 'say' it as if it was Kodak...but with the *Z* and c instead of the Ks...

Anyway, is it nearly there yet..? International priority should be about 3 or 4 days, right..?


----------



## zodac

I assume later this week.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14027547*
> I assume later this week.


Should be this week sometime, Ill pull out the receipt later and see if it gives me any good info.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14027547*
> I assume later this week.


Hopefully the package doesn't get intercepted.







That would be a shame..


----------



## Lutro0

Ugh, sadly It did not have tracking. (would have been like 30 more) but it was priority and insured, so it will come... eventually. =D


----------



## SS_Patrick

So we finally got the anthrax to clear customs?

Zod-dack should have a very nice surprise


----------



## csm725

Zoddie better like this. Will he fold bigadv?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

He/she/it should be able to. I was able to OC to heck and back with that board so as long as he/she/it doesn't get a bunk chip he/she/it should be set.


----------



## Citra

Lutro, you should have pre OC'd the cpu for Zodac. Not sure Z has enough experience after using that dell.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14040413*
> Lutro, you should have pre OC'd the cpu for Zodac. Not sure Z has enough experience after using that dell.


LOL, we thought of that a while ago, once its all set up we shall help with the overclock.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


LOL, we thought of that a while ago, once its all set up we shall help with the overclock.


Help me too while your at it! lol


----------



## zodac

I am not a child.


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## zodac




----------



## SS_Patrick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I am not a child.










Now if only I could find that list of things you're *not*


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*





















Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. Oh god. I love you so much.














:

Welcome back.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


----------



## juano

Yay! I don't know Syrillian hardly at all, I've never actually interacted with him, just read most of his build logs, but seeing him back made me literally feel all warm and fuzzy. I've been having a crappy past few days too.

Syrillian, back when you mentioned you were disappointed that you couldn't fold anymore I posted in your thread and said that you had plenty of people folding for you. I had about 300,000 then, up to 1.7 million now and still increasing my PPD.

Stay strong.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*





















good to see you lurking about syr.


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## zodac




----------



## Kieran

Looks like the package arrived!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*





















:-D

Wait... Now how will I catch up?

D-:


----------



## zodac

You won't.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You won't.










At least not until Bulldozer.


----------



## alchemik

@ Zodac

My i7 would still get more ppd then your x6 right? So I should still be able to pass you it'll just take 4595 times as long?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


At least not until Bulldozer.










Sure... I can wait a few years.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *alchemik*


@ Zodac

My i7 would still get more ppd then your x6 right? So I should still be able to pass you it'll just take 4595 times as long?


Well... if you're Folding 24/7, yeah.


----------



## sweffymo

So, I want to see the rest of the stuff...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


So, I want to see the rest of the stuff...










To be honest, I've not taken it out yet. My case/PSU haven't arrived yet, and I don't wanna take these things out and not use them.









Just gotta hope they come in soon.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


To be honest, I've not taken it out yet. My case/PSU haven't arrived yet, and I don't wanna take these things out and not use them.









Just gotta hope they come in soon.










Anything else fun in the box?


----------



## zodac

Lots o' pressies.


----------



## mach1

What case did you end up going with, z?


----------



## Polska

I have only been active in this forum for a short time in the past. However even as someone who only peeks in here once in a while it is obvious Zodac is a hard working contributing members. Well deserved, congratulations.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


What case did you end up going with, z?


HAF 922. It's part red.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


I have only been active in this forum for a short time in the past. However even as someone who only peeks in here once in a while it is obvious Zodac is a hard working contributing members. Well deserved, congratulations.


----------



## mach1

nice.. I do like the airflow and looks of that series... They're good quality for the price, as well.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


nice.. I do like the airflow and looks of that series... They're good quality for the price, as well.


Yes, yes. And it's red.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes, yes. And it's red.


I thought your colour was blue...


----------



## zodac

I think my avatar should be proof enough that my colour is red.


----------



## mach1

That's how my wife buys cars... "Is it red?"


----------



## zodac

Your wife knows what she likes. I approve.









You can tell her that.


----------



## mach1

"Yes, dear, it is red... but more importantly, it is z approved! I say go for it! New folding rigs, be damned"


----------



## sweffymo

At first I thought you said HAF 912 and I was going to be like







because the 912 isn't red... But then I was like







when I realized my mistake.


----------



## zodac

If it's Z-approved, it's gotta be good.


----------



## mach1

What about a shiny new 2600k on a blue p8p67? z-approved?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If it's Z-approved, it's gotta be good.


"Wife tested, Zodac approved!"


----------



## overclocker23578

Z are you going to fold on this 450 until it blows up and creates a black hole that destroys the universe?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


What about a shiny new 2600k on a blue p8p67? z-approved?


It was approved once you said shiny.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


"Wife tested, Zodac approved!"


That's worth sigging


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclocker23578*


Z are you going to fold on this 450 until it blows up and creates a black hole that destroys the universe?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


You think I'd stop just because there's a black hole?


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You think I'd stop just because there's a black hole?


But your addiction to [email protected] will kill us all









Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

But it will save others.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You think I'd stop just because there's a black hole?


But if the black hole has destroyed the universe.....










z is omnipotent?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14045755*
> That's worth sigging


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDc-1g61wsw[/ame]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14045757*
> You think I'd stop just because there's a black hole?


"It's only a BIT of a black hole..."


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14045774*
> But it will save others.


I have got back into folding BTW, I don't fold 24/7 but even 12/7 still racks in the points









Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Lutro0

Glad you got it Z! =D


----------



## BWG

The lost lounge souls are showing up everywhere!


----------



## shnur

Wow, today is so awesome








Syr posted something & package arrived.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14045421*
> HAF 922. It's part red.


Haf Club


----------



## zodac

Boo!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska;14045388*
> I have only been active in this forum for a short time in the past. However even as someone who only peeks in here once in a while it is obvious Zodac is a hard working contributing members. Well deserved, congratulations.


You obviously didnt peek in long enough
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14045699*
> If it's Z-approved, it's gotta be good.


or really really bad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14046091*
> The lost lounge souls are showing up everywhere!


yes, yes they are


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14027531*
> I always 'say' it as if it was Kodak...but with the *Z* and c instead of the Ks...


Exactly as I say it.* And I do not care what zodac says, she's not in my mind's ear, so I will think it how *I* want.









*As evidenced by my "I wonder..." segments


----------



## zodac

I can't think of any word that actually uses my pronunciation... all of them are your silly way.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

zodac was the name of a toy that our fearless leader had as a child


----------



## omega17

I'm not being funny, but I came back in here expecting to see pics of the shiny shiny, not to find you all still bickering about pronunciations









Am I asking too much?? Really?


----------



## zodac

As soon as the case and PSU come in.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14046091*
> The lost lounge souls are showing up everywhere!


Hi, my name is matroska, and i'm a Loungeaholic








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14047277*
> As soon as the case and PSU come in.


Please, no pics of the fondling under way...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14047237*
> Fondled? I am sure they have been gropped in the worst imaginable way! That is why I have formed a new organization to protect part fondling. I am not so sure about what to call it? Any idea's?


Protection from Part Fondlers Association


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14047317*
> Please, no pics of the fondling under way...


why not, then we might get to know Zodac's gender
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14047318*
> Protection from Part Fondlers Association


So are you pro parts fondling or not?


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14047420*
> why not, then we might get to know Zodac's gender


Hmmm... True








Pics Please!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14047443*
> Hmmm... True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics Please!!


Lots of pics!
I want unboxing pics!
I want pics of you screwing in standoffs!
I want pics of the installation of the I/O shield!
I want pics of sata cables being installed!

Better yet, make it a blockbuster film!!!!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

So when will we see the video of 'soon to be hammered into oblivion' being hammered into oblivion?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

In summary, Zodac please post a detailed video of you installing these wonderfull parts in the wonderfully ugly HAF.


----------



## Citra

Wrong in so many ways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14046952*
> Hyper 212+.


Same cooler, same processor, yet we still can't be folding buddies.


----------



## csm725

I'm passing Citra


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14047942*
> Same cooler, same processor, yet we still can't be folding buddies.


Forget about Z!








I'll be your X6 folding buddy


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14048296*
> I'm passing Citra


I guess that 560 does fold slightly better than a 460. When I ran 1020/2040, I was getting 13.1k on that project.

I had to look at them live stats. At least I know you will never catch me!


----------



## SmasherBasher

So good to see The Great one poking around threads and being a little more active.

And good to see Z too.


----------



## BWG

Z this, Z that. I am tired of Z, bring on Y!


----------



## zodac

Postman just drove right by. Looks like it's gonna have to wait until Monday.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14067748*
> Postman just drove right by. Looks like it's gonna have to wait until Monday.


well shoot...

-edit-
i like how csm copied citra's avatar style...lol


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14067748*
> Postman just drove right by. Looks like it's gonna have to wait until Monday.


even the postman doesnt like your podness


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Were just waiting for the part fondling and installation video


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Were just waiting for the part fondling and installation video


I hope that you all did pass him/her/it another psu as well. not sure if that tt 420w is a good idea to run the new parts.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


I hope that you all did pass him/her/it another psu as well. not sure if that tt 420w is a good idea to run the new parts.










(s)he/it bought a new CM 850W....


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


(s)he/it bought a new CM 850W....


Slient pro M? hmm. decent








thou utter overkill. a 500w will be far more then enough unless he/she/it want another 3 gts450.


----------



## zodac

1000W, actually.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1000W, actually.










aint that a little overkill Z?
for just 1 gts450 i assume?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


Slient pro M? hmm. decent








thou utter overkill. a 500w will be far more then enough unless he/she/it want another 3 gts450.










That's what I thought.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


1000W, actually.










Sorry your excellency, I underestimated your level of overkill.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


aint that a little overkill Z?
for just 1 gts450 i assume?


Its at least 300% of what (s)he/it actually needs


----------



## Citra

Z wants overkill, after using that dell for so long.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Z wants overkill, after using that dell for so long.










Itll have a dual 590 setup WC'd in that 922 within the year...


----------



## zodac

Nah... I like the 560s.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah... I like the 560s.


yea but you want max PPD, so that you can finally deserve to be called "Folding Queen/King/Pod"


----------



## zodac

Nah, that doesn't matter. I'm in charge here regardless of my PPD.


----------



## juano

z was right.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nah... I like the 560s.


If you are considering an upgrade, at least in the US GPU market, the 460 is reaching a much better PPD per cost ratio than the 560 or probably even 560ti are. This one especially is a ridicky-donk price


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14075450*
> If you are considering an upgrade, at least in the US GPU market, the 460 is reaching a much better PPD per cost ratio than the 560 or probably even 560ti are. This one especially is a ridicky-donk price


Yeah... we're not getting those prices over here.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14076332*
> Yeah... we're not getting those prices over here.


That sucks









I need to get a couple more 1156 i7 rigs up, just needing the procs, so DONATIONS of said cpu are accepted


----------



## zodac

Why would you use a







smiley, you hateful person?


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14076399*
> Why would you use a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiley, you hateful person?


----------



## zodac

So horribly mad I can't put it into words.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14076461*
> So horribly mad I can't put it into words.


----------



## juano

z just tell him that nobody likes him enough to donate CPUs to him, then maybe subtly point out the purpose of the thread he's posting in.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14076704*
> z just tell him that nobody likes him enough to donate CPUs to him, then maybe subtly point out the purpose of the thread he's posting in.


<----cares not of this


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Z wheres th rig? the rest has not arrived yet?


----------



## zodac

Should be here Monday.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Alright!









If you go all office space on your old rig be sure to video tape.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And I might... I don't think an E8400 would work in it...


Is it not 775? or is it just the older P35 chipset?


----------



## zodac

45nm... I think my motherboard will only take 65nm.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


45nm... I think my motherboard will only take 65nm.


What mobo do you have? P35 chips only take 65nm where as P45 can take 45nm IIRC.


----------



## zodac

CPU-Z tells me P965. Though I'm pretty certain it can't take 45nm, from when I was looking up whether the Q6600 would work.


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

<3 waiting for that update on your sig rig


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


CPU-Z tells me P965. Though I'm pretty certain it can't take 45nm, from when I was looking up whether the Q6600 would work.


Well apparently it is _possible_ with maybe a little work.
Link


----------



## Citra

It's tuesday. :/

Did Z run away with the parts?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14108891*
> It's tuesday. :/
> 
> Did Z run away with the parts?


I was kinda wondering that myself, Z probably wanted some fondling and installation time before posting


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

http://www.towers.net.au/shop.asp?id=2252&action=viewproduct









So, *Z* isn't a s/he or a pod....but meds..! 

Directions
Adults and children 12 years and over- 1 tablet daily with or without food
Children 6-12 years- half a tablet twice daily with or without food
Not recomended for children under 6 years of age.

Doesn't say what dosage for pods...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14109218*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.towers.net.au/shop.asp?id=2252&action=viewproduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, *Z* isn't a s/he or a pod....but meds..!
> 
> Directions
> Adults and children 12 years and over- 1 tablet daily with or without food
> Children 6-12 years- half a tablet twice daily with or without food
> Not recomended for children under 6 years of age.
> 
> Doesn't say what dosage for pods...


OnTopic: I wonder if Zed uses that so Zed can be able to sit and edit and assemble all Zed's new parts all day?

OffOffTopic: Zed? When will we get an assembly video?


----------



## zodac

No video... took a few pictures though. Still installing stuffs.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No video... took a few pictures though. Still installing stuffs.










Pics.......?


----------



## zodac

I just said I'm still installing things!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I just said I'm still installing things!










Pics of the progress...


----------



## zodac

Pics of me installing things?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Pics of me installing things?










why not?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14110280*
> Pics of me installing things?


----------



## zodac

Ok...


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok...










I don't understand what you are trying to say.

Filezilla is a FTP client and if it came with your GPU that isn't something you want/need.

I.E. its bloatware.


----------



## Lutro0

I think maybe its just a pic of the installing part lol.

And nice btw =)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bobicon;14110371*
> I don't understand what you are trying to say.
> 
> Filezilla is a FTP client and if it came with your GPU that isn't something you want/need.
> 
> I.E. its bloatware.


I need it for the TC stats.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutro0;14110398*
> I think maybe its just a pic of the installing part lol.
> 
> And nice btw =)


----------



## mach1

We want _hardware_ pics! Not screenies!


----------



## zodac

I'll post some soon. Only took 8 or 9 though.


----------



## sweffymo

Z, you so silly!


----------



## zodac

Why?


----------



## mach1

not silly... giddy


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why?










Intentionally misinterpreting things to be sarcastic is silly.


----------



## zodac

So, how are my temps? 38°C after about 10 mins of Folding.


----------



## mach1

That sounds good.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So, how are my temps? 38Â°C after about 10 mins of Folding.


Not bad.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So, how are my temps? 38Â°C after about 10 mins of Folding.


Not high enough - you're obviously not pushing things hard enough.

This is OCN! Not OC-a-little-N!


----------



## zodac

It's at stock, obviously. OCing will be once things are installed.


----------



## sweffymo

You've got it at 4.0 ghz, right?

Edit: 38C is good at 4.0ghz, but it's just okay at stock.

Luckily all you have to do to get 4Ghz is up the multiplier to x20 and maybe bump the voltage a little.


----------



## zodac

Lolz, no. You think I'd just manage to get it up to 4Ghz like that? I'm coming for help when I start.


----------



## the_beast

dare I ask if you'll be running -bigadv?


----------



## zodac

I imagine so.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14111086*
> I imagine so.


Are you going to play games now that you have a PC that is capable of doing so?

(REAL games, not "Diet of Worms")


----------



## mach1

Games? _GAMES?!_ Blasphemy!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


We want _hardware_ pics! Not screenies!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll post some soon. Only took 8 or 9 though.










I specifically asked for an assembly video.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So, how are my temps? 38Â°C after about 10 mins of Folding.


That's really ridiculously low.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's at stock, obviously. OCing will be once things are installed.










Do you even know how to OC?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Games? _GAMES?!_ Blasphemy!


If Z made the 9800GT the primary GPU then the 450 could fold away with no PPD loss.







Of course, a 450 is a lot better of a GPU than a 9800GT...


----------



## zodac

No... probably no "real" games.







And no assebly video Balance.

I do have a question though... I can't get the mic/headphone jacks at the front of the case working. Here're the pins I've plugged the HD Audio plug into:










Doesn't actually work though. So, I check the soundcard to see if I could plug it in there, but the pins aren't right on that:


----------



## sweffymo

Have you installed your audio drivers yet?


----------



## zodac

Well... installed the drivers for the soundcard. Windows Update for everything else.

There's nothing in Device Manager with an exclamation mark though.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No... probably no "real" games.







And no assebly video Balance.

I do have a question though... I can't get the mic/headphone jacks at the front of the case working. Here're the pins I've plugged the HD Audio plug into:

Doesn't actually work though. So, I check the soundcard to see if I could plug it in there, but the pins aren't right on that:


that header labelled AAFP should be the correct one for HD Audio out.

At least according to the manual I downloaded from ASUS, but they never have anything right on their site.....


----------



## the_beast

if you have a discrete sound card, why do you still have the onboard sound active? (and if you don't have the onboard active, plugging the front audio connector into the mobo won't help)


----------



## mach1

Yeah... and don't use the AC'97 plug...

But if it doesn't work still, you can chalk it up to the normal building practices for that region of the world...









OH! right click on your volume control and go to playback devices... look there...

However, beast is right. If you have an actual sound card, you're defeating it by plugging the front panel into the onboard and using that...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


if you have a discrete sound card, why do you still have the onboard sound active? (and if you don't have the onboard active, plugging the front audio connector into the mobo won't help)


Well, I just want the front jacks to work, and the only place I can fit that plug is on the motherboard.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

question, what sound card are you using?


----------



## zodac

A CMedia soundcard that Hobie got me when the onboard sound blew in my Dell.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


question, what sound card are you using?


I was about to ask that.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A CMedia soundcard that Hobie got me when the onboard sound blew in my Dell.










I would say just save yourself the trouble and use onboard then...


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


question, what sound card are you using?


this - if the card's crap, just stick with the onboard and your problems (may) go away.

edit: Which CMedia? Most are garbage and the onboard will be better...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A CMedia soundcard that Hobie got me when the onboard sound blew in my Dell.










Use the onboard, the onboard sound on late model ASUS boards is really quite nice (not XONAR ESSENCE ST territory but still good)

Using onboard should make your connectors work too


----------



## zodac

Will do... just had a BSOD though. :/

"Page fault in non-paged area".


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Will do... just had a BSOD though. :/

"Page fault in non-paged area".










thats the Pentium D's spirit getting back at you for leaving it behind. Best to throw it in a white phosphorous inferno to prevent it from haunting your rig.

According to Microsoft, this error can be caused by faulty hardware, anti-virus software, a corrupted NTFS volume or a bad system service. But they dont understand Pentium D hauntings


----------



## sweffymo

Show us the dump!


----------



## zodac

Yes... the memory dump... I know where that is.


----------



## mach1

ok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *http://www.online-tech-tips.com/computer-tips/page-fault-in-non-paged-area-error/*

I was recently working on a client PC and had to restart it due to a new application install. Upon restart, however, the computer blue-screened and displayed the following error message:

Code:


Code:


    PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

    STOP: 0Ã-00000050 (0xCD3DD628, 0Ã-00000001, 0x804EFC9A, 0Ã-00000000)

At first, I thought this was something to do with the application we just installed, so I decided to restart the computer in Safe Mode and uninstall the app. It seemed to have worked because the BSOD went away, but only for a short time.










After a few more restarts, the message came back again! After doing some research, I found out that this error message basically means that Windows is trying to find a piece of data in memory and it cannot be found.

According to Microsoft, this error can be caused by faulty hardware, anti-virus software, a corrupted NTFS volume or a bad system service.

One thing to quickly determine the issue is if you recently installed any new hardware on the computer, such as a video card, RAM chips, etc. If so, it means that there is something wrong with the hardware, most likely defective.

In my case, it was faulty RAM and I was able to figure that out because I removed one stick of RAM at a time and then restarted the computer. After the bad one was removed, the computer booted up fine.

If it's a bad driver install, you can press F8 and choose the Last Known Good Configuration option, which will roll back any recent driver installs or registry changes.

If it's a system service causing the error, you can login using Safe Mode and then go to Services under Administrative Tools in the Control Panel and disable the appropriate service.


----------



## zodac

Bad RAM? Lutro0 tested the rig before sending it off though, and it was fine then...


----------



## sweffymo

There's a dialog box that will open when you restart that should have told you...

Just search for the .dmp file... I think it's called MEMORY.DMP or something along those lines.

Sometimes it can be caused by Norton antivirus software and other random things like that.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Bad RAM? Lutro0 tested the rig before sending it off though, and it was fine then...


Its that dastardly Pentium D haunting you, you must destroy it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


There's a dialog box that will open when you restart that should have told you...

Just search for the .dmp file... I think it's called MEMORY.DMP or something along those lines.

Sometimes it can be caused by Norton antivirus software and other random things like that.


In all seriousness do this


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


There's a dialog box that will open when you restart that should have told you...

Just search for the .dmp file... I think it's called MEMORY.DMP or something along those lines.

Sometimes it can be caused by Norton antivirus software and other random things like that.


Right, got a nice ~600mb file. What do I do with it?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Its that dastardly Pentium D haunting you, you must destroy it


You be quiet!


----------



## Deeeebs

burn it to a cd and mail it to us.


----------



## sweffymo

IIRC there's a bunch of codes at the top of the file before you get to what was in RAM at the time of the crash.


----------



## the_beast

post the whole rig to me and I'll look through the file for you


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You be quiet!


No, that Pentium D is a poltergeist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


burn it to a cd and mail it to us.


do this

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


IIRC there's a bunch of codes at the top of the file before you get to what was in RAM at the time of the crash.


and again sweffy gives the correct and legitimate answer....


----------



## mach1

How do you read that file?


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


How do you read that file?


im not sure i dont have one of those filse on my pc.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


im not sure i dont have one of those filse on my pc.


you obviously arent at your max OC then. it usually takes a BSOD or two to get there


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


and again sweffy gives the correct and legitimate answer....


I'm really not being paid enough.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


im not sure i dont have one of those filse on my pc.


poke around in the case with a screwdriver until you manage to BSOD the system (or catch fire) so you can help then


----------



## shnur

Wee!!! Pictures! More pictures!!!


----------



## zodac

Yeah, dunno how to read it. Tried Notepad++ and it's unreadable.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/dum...-t1478165.html


----------



## mach1

Wow.. has it done it again? It's not necessarily the ram, could also be that sound card. Try uninstalling the driver and card, reboot, and see what happens. If bsodsville again, start pulling ram.


----------



## zodac

It did.









Could it really be the soundcard?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It did.









*Could it really be the soundcard?*


Yes

I still think its the horrible aura given off by the Pentium D though


----------



## mach1

It's worth a try... welcome to system building


----------



## the_beast

just set up the system with a single DIMM and the new gpu, pull everything else. disable anything onboard that you won't use, then try it


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Yes

I still think its the horrible aura given off by the Pentium D though



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


It's worth a try... welcome to system building










Blah, I'll go take a look once I take a look at this .dmp file.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Blah, I'll go take a look once I take a look at this .dmp file.


nah... don't worry about the dmp file. The reader is just one more piece of MS crap for your hard drive... start the process of elimination.

EDIT:







<-- no one will know what that's about in a few minutes... but of all the threads to spam in...


----------



## zodac

"Kernel Summary Dump File: Only kernel address space is available".

I'm gonna go take out the soundcard now.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


just set up the system with a single DIMM and the new gpu, pull everything else. disable anything onboard that you won't use, then try it



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Blah, I'll go take a look once I take a look at this .dmp file.


^ Look at the dump first.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


nah... don't worry about the dmp file. The reader is just one more piece of MS crap for your hard drive... start the process of elimination.


This - you'll spend longer working out what it refers to than it'll take to pull the likely cullprits out and sort it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


EDIT:







<-- no one will know what that's about in a few minutes... but of all the threads to spam in...


tis mightily unlucky to spam a thread that an editor is holding an active conversation in...


----------



## zodac

Though slightly less unlucky when said Editor is BSODing.









Anyway, soundcard is out, and the front jacks are working now; yay!









BSODs were pretty random though, so dunno whether this fixes it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Though slightly less unlucky when said Editor is BSODing.









Anyway, soundcard is out, and the front jacks are working now; yay!









BSODs were pretty random though, so dunno whether this fixes it.


theyll probably be gone. until you attempt to learn to overclock that is.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but they're good BSODs.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but they're good BSODs.










For you, I would suggest using the Auto-OC feature in AMD overdrive, since youre an inexperienced prebuilt Dell owner


----------



## zodac

That's no fun though.


----------



## Deeeebs

I think the issue here is PEB KAC...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


I think the issue here is PEB KAC...


You think? I'm pretty damn certain.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's no fun though.










The folders did not donate harware to you just so your noobness could ruin it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


I think the issue here is PEB KAC...


Definitely PEBKAC. Shoulda sent the whole thing assembled, OC'd and with a Windows install cuz Zed is incapable of doing these things by (his/her/it)'s self


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


I think the issue here is PEB KAC...


Or possibly PICNIC...







:trolleyes:


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


For you, I would suggest using the Auto-OC feature in AMD overdrive, since youre an inexperienced prebuilt Dell owner



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's no fun though.










^That.

AMD OCing is really really easy... Just change the multi to x20 and VID to +150mv and see if it works.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


The folders did not donate harware to you just so your noobness could ruin it


This is true...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


This is true...










That's not true; you are allowed to ruin it but we're not going to replace it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


That's not true; you are allowed to ruin it but we're not going to replace it.










Same motivation not to break it.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Same motivation not to break it.










It's honestly pretty difficult to break stuff if you're reasonable and don't try to give your CPU like 1.7v or something...


----------



## MistaBernie

I've actually seen the same thing on a friend's system with a CMedia card causing a BSOD for no apparent reason (worked fine in another rig, and other cards worked fine in the same slot the CMedia card was in).


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


It's honestly pretty difficult to break stuff if you're reasonable and don't try to give your CPU like 1.7v or something...


I have a very high level of incompetence.


----------



## mach1

Ah jeeze, you won't break it. BSOD's are your slap in the face to say 'hey idiot! i don't like what u did thar!'... Just leave the side panel off so you can clr rtc if you have to.

Parts fondling time is over... time to play with it...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I have a very high level of incompetence.










We are well aware


----------



## Desert Rat

The easiest way to oc is to find your max voltage due to temps. Then start playing around with the frequency until you find your max stable oc. Leave your memory stock until your cpu is stable.


----------



## zodac

I was figuring I'd just set it to 4Ghz right off the bat, and then up the voltage until it stopped crashing.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I was figuring I'd just set it to 4Ghz right off the bat, and then up the voltage until it stopped crashing.










With an eye to the temps, this will work... just using the cpu multi, it won't affect your ram...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

but the NB needs OCing and the RAM can be upped to 1866 and the Pentium D can be incinerated....


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


I'm pretty sure Syrillian is about to post.

This makes me










Methinks you're wrong...nothing yet, and he isn't lurking...


----------



## zodac

No Syr? Aww.


----------



## BWG

Do you have an aftermarket cooler for this thing?

Start at 3.9. Some people cannot get 4. If you need help with your board, I have one too.

When are you adding it to your system list in UCP, huh?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Do you have an aftermarket cooler for this thing?

Start at 3.9. Some people cannot get 4. If you need help with your board, I have one too.

When are you adding it to your system list in UCP, huh?


Yes, Hyper 212+.

I'll put it in my sig eventually.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Do you have an aftermarket cooler for this thing?

Start at 3.9. Some people cannot get 4. If you need help with your board, I have one too.

*When are you adding it to your system list in UCP, huh?*


about a week after Zed bricks the motherboard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes, Hyper 212+.

I'll put it in my sig eventually.










Yeah, when you finally incinerate that PentD


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man*


Methinks you're wrong...nothing yet, and he isn't lurking...










He was lurking @ the time with a + next to his name..

Besides, that's not what I said _at all.. _


----------



## BWG

You brick it, you get nothing next year haha!

Well, maybe a brick. Hopefully you will not brick a brick.


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


You brick it, you get nothing next year haha!

Well, maybe a brick. Hopefully you will not brick a brick.


A brick would be the same shipping price...
















And I agree this thread needs more syr.


----------



## HobieCat

Was my crappy soundcard causing BSOD's for you?







That was completely unintentional









Also, update you sig!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Was my crappy soundcard causing BSOD's for you?







That was completely unintentional




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*

Location: Tecumseh, Ontario


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No Syr? Aww.










Moi?


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll put it in my sig eventually.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Yeah, when you finally incinerate that PentD


We want video..!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Also, update you sig!










*Z*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


You brick it, you get nothing next year haha!

Well, maybe a brick. Hopefully you will not brick a brick.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I have a very high level of incompetence.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


He was lurking @ the time with a + next to his name..

Besides, that's not what I said _at all.. _










If I understand correctly, the "+" next to someone's name in the "lurk list" just means that they're on your buddy list...









I just quick-quoted you, so unless someone has made an edit.........

EDIT:
Syr's lurking now..


----------



## Lutro0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *syrillian*


moi?




















yes!


----------



## sweffymo

I want to see 4 gigglehertz nao plz kthxbai.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*






























You stalking me z? Actually Tecumseh is a bit of a lie, I live in St.Clair Beach on the water.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Moi?


----------



## Bobicon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes, Hyper 212+.

I'll put it in my sig eventually.










Ahh crap, Lutro0 did you give Zodac the 212+ I sold you because I would have thrown it in the river across the street if I knew it was going there.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Moi?






























Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


You stalking me z? Actually Tecumseh is a bit of a lie, I live in St.Clair Beach on the water.


Well, I wasn't stalking you before. I am know though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


Ahh crap, Lutro0 did you give Zodac the 212+ I sold you because I would have thrown it in the river across the street if I knew it was going there.


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bobicon*


Ahh crap, Lutro0 did you give Zodac the 212+ I sold you because I would have thrown it in the river across the street if I knew it was going there.











You still can throw it in the river. Just make sure Z has a firm grasp on it as you do.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


You stalking me z? Actually Tecumseh is a bit of a lie, I live in St.Clair Beach on the water.


What.. in one of those huge houses set way back from the road surrounded by fences?


----------



## zodac

Does the AM3 socket have support for BD (with a BIOS update)? Or is it just AM3+?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


What.. in one of those huge houses set way back from the road surrounded by fences?











Yeah...are you stalking me too?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Does the AM3 socket have support for BD (with a BIOS update)? Or is it just AM3+?


Only certain AM3 890FX boards will support BD with a bios update.

Edit: Some other 800 series boards may support it as well.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14113090*
> Does the AM3 socket have support for BD (with a BIOS update)? Or is it just AM3+?


according to AMD just AM3+, according to the partners, who knows....


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Does the AM3 socket have support for BD (with a BIOS update)? Or is it just AM3+?


you've only had the thing for 3 seconds and already it ain't good enough for you?


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Yeah...are you stalking me too?










Nah.. I just live close... c-k


----------



## zodac

Yeah... I'm confused though, since the motherboard is the 870A... though CPU-Z is saying the chipset is the 890GX. And this site, says that there's a BIOS available for it:
http://event.msi.com/mb/am3+/

Worth a try?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


you've only had the thing for 3 seconds and already it ain't good enough for you?


I'd be remiss if I didn't plan ahead.







But really, I just read something in the Hardware News section and got curious.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14113149*
> Yeah... I'm confused though, since the motherboards is the 870A... though CPU-Z is saying the chipset is the 890GX. And this site, says that there's a BIOS available for it:
> http://event.msi.com/mb/am3+/
> 
> Worth a try?


they said in the final gift post that they gave you a 890GX pro board....

totally worth a shot, once BD actually comes out and you can confirm it will even fit in your socket....


----------



## zodac

Oh... well the box says 870A in big sparkly letters. And God knows I don't doubt sparkly letters.


----------



## sweffymo

Some 890GX mobos do have support for BD. AM3+ IS pin-compatible with AM3 sockets. As long as there is a BIOS update for it it will work, since the 990 is actually just a rebadged 890 with a few tweaks.


----------



## zodac

Good to know; shame it won't matter for a long while.









Right... I'm gonna go eat something, then I think I'll come back and try out some OCing.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14113194*
> Oh... well the box says 870A in big sparkly letters. And God knows I don't doubt sparkly letters.


and what does it say on the actual board in the PCI slot area
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14113223*
> Good to know; shame it won't matter for a long while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right... I'm gonna go eat something, then I think I'll come back and try out some OCing.


post OCing BIOS pics!!!!
so we can laugh at your noobness


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


and what does it say on the actual board in the PCI slot area


I see an 89.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Good to know; shame it won't matter for a long while.









Right... I'm gonna go eat something, then I think I'll come back and try out some OCing.










Just remember, all OCing related problems are solved by adding more volts


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14113318*
> Just remember, all OCing related problems are solved by adding more volts


and/or turning the central air to max cool


----------



## zodac

2.2 volts should be fine then.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


2.2 volts should be fine then.










Just keep it under 2.0 and you should be fine.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Just remember, all OCing related problems are solved by adding more volts










except fires.

They're solved by blaming someone else.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And God knows I don't doubt sparkly letters.


Best thing I've read on OCN right there. ^_^


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Just keep it under 2.0 and you should be fine.










But I want 2.2!

CPU-Z's telling me it's at 1.368... I guess I'll go for 3.8Ghz to begin with and see how it goes. Expect me back here.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


except fires.

They're solved by blaming someone else.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But I want 2.2!

CPU-Z's telling me it's at 1.368... I guess I'll go for 3.8Ghz to begin with and see how it goes. Expect me back here.










You might not get to 3.8GHz with that voltage, I would think 1.38v or slightly more might be needed.

Also, don't forget to up the CPU-NB voltage when OCing the NB, and keep the HT Link as close to 2000MHz as possible.


----------



## zodac

Ok... I'll try 1.375v... what should I look out for to see that it's not stable?


----------



## kcuestag

When I had my X6 I needed 1.375v-1.4v for 3.8Ghz, and about 1.45v for 4Ghz.

zodac, if you need any help with the OC, feel free to contact me via Steam.









Run Linx (With memory set on *ALL*) or Prime 95 @ Blend mode.


----------



## zodac

Can't get on Steam; they want me to enter a security code since I'm on a new computer, but won't send me an email.


----------



## mach1

Why don't you try the easy route first? Up the multi and leave the vcore on auto. See what it is in CPUz under load (prime95), and start to work back from there.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ok... I'll try 1.375v... what should I look out for to see that it's not stable?


A very fast way to check for stability is to run wprime 1024m v1.55. If it passes that, then push for higher frequencies.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Why don't you try the easy route first? Up the multi and leave the vcore on auto. See what it is in CPUz under load (prime95), and start to work back from there.


It's a 1055t, the max multi is only 14x.


----------



## mach1

Oh.. I was under the impression that she had a black edition x6... my mistake...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14113564*
> A very fast way to check for stability is to run wprime 1024m v1.55. If it passes that, then push for higher frequencies.
> 
> It's a 1055t, the max multi is only 14x.


pretty sure they sent Z a 1090T though.....


----------



## zodac

Alrightly... here I go.

If you don't hear back from me, don't worry. I'm sure it's just something funny on TV.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


pretty sure they sent Z a 1090T though.....


Yup, 1090T.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14113591*
> Alrightly... here I go.
> 
> If you don't hear back from me, don't worry. I'm sure it's just something funny on TV.


When did they get TV in Ireland?


----------



## mach1

So then, my original statement holds true... go the easy route... EASY ROUTE Z!!!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Oh.. I was under the impression that she had a black edition x6... my mistake...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


pretty sure they sent Z a 1090T though.....


I could have sworn it was a 1055t, but the final update that Lutro0 gave says it is a 1090t, so it looks like I was mistaken.









That's much easier then, just up the multi...a lot.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Can't get on Steam; they want me to enter a security code since I'm on a new computer, but won't send me an email.










That happened to me last night, servers are overloaded with summer sales, give it some time.


----------



## sweffymo

Yeah, just use the multiplier.


----------



## shnur

I want to see some pics!!!!


----------



## zodac

Didn't see an option for the multi (though I was just looking for that word; anything else it might be under?

As for the volts, it was 1.368 in CPU-Z, but 1.404 in the BIOS. Do I do the same increase (0.007v)?

Yes, I *am* new to this.


----------



## mach1

Nah.. don't worry about the cpuz/bios discrepencies









Asus board... hmm.. Is there a menu called OC Tweaker? Go in and you'll see something like tuning mode automatic... you change that to manual, then you should see the cpu multiplier...

Actually.. what is the model number? I'll look at the manual (







) and tell you what to do...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Nah.. don't worry about the cpuz/bios discrepencies









Asus board... hmm.. Is there a menu called OC Tweaker? Go in and you'll see something like tuning mode automatic... you change that to manual, then you should see the cpu multiplier...


this


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Nah.. don't worry about the cpuz/bios discrepencies









Asus board... hmm.. Is there a menu called OC Tweaker? Go in and you'll see something like tuning mode automatic... you change that to manual, then you should see the cpu multiplier...

Actually.. what is the model number? I'll look at the manual (







) and tell you what to do...


I think there was; I'll go take a look.

This is the motherboard:
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD...89GTD_PROUSB3/


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


I'll look at the manual (







)


Get out. Get out now.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Get out. Get out now.


You woulda done it if you'da thought of it







Might as well be model specific info


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

AI Tweaker menu

CPU RATIO is what you wanna change to 19 or 20


----------



## mach1

That's it... but you gotta go to manual mode first...


----------



## mach1

K.. manual mode for Ai Overclock Tuner
19 or 20 for CPU Ratio
Everything else on auto for now until we see what vcore that jacks it up to. The rest can be tuned after we get the cpu stable.
DON'T hit the OC Tuner Utility. It will try to OC the system itself and take forever rebooting and screwing around.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, just put the CPU ratio to 20, and now at 4Ghz.









Guess I'll go fire up wPrime.


----------



## mach1

First! What is the vcore now? Is it safe? Auto has a habit of leaving 'headroom'...


----------



## Citra

Does Z's board automatically downclock the OC on idle?


----------



## mach1

hmmm.. maybe.. ok yeah. what's the vcore saying while running wprime? And temps?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


First! What is the vcore now? Is it safe? Auto has a habit of leaving 'headroom'...


CPU-Z says 1.536v; a bump of v0.168 from stock.

I imagine I could drop that a bit.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


CPU-Z says 1.536v; a bump of v0.168 from stock.

I imagine I could drop that a bit.










Yep, you should be able to.... queue the bsod's







Here's where it gets fun







Might as well open your side panel now so you can clr the rtc if it won't boot...

And go to Advanced in the bios and disable cool n' quiet.


----------



## zodac

Disabled Cool 'n Quiet and C1E first time around.









So, got through wPrime 1024M without crashing, and hit 61Â°C.

With the difference from before, does that mean the BIOS will be 1.572v? And if so, should I drop it down to like 1.5v?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Disabled Cool 'n Quiet and C1E first time around.









So, got through wPrime 1024M without crashing, and hit 61Â°C.

With the difference from before, does that mean the BIOS will be 1.572v? And if so, should I drop it down to like 1.5v?


I would be surprised if you cant get near 1.45V. Your max temps will come down as you get the voltage closer to the minimum needed


----------



## zodac

Right... 1.45v it is. Wish me luck.


----------



## mach1

I don't know what the bios will say, you'll have to check. In any event, always go by the bios readings.

Maybe at this point, someone with an x6 can chime in, but I would say it's worth a shot







If it won't boot, just switch the jumper on the clrrtc for a couple of seconds, and everything will be back to stock, waiting to be abused once again









Maybe just highlight the vcore and tap - twice, then check temps in prime again... That'll bring the core down 2 steps...

EDIT:







really don't know what a good voltage is for these chips


----------



## zodac

BSODed when logging in at 1.45v, so put it up to 1.475v and I'm in, for now.

Let's see how a bit of Folding goes.


----------



## mach1

ok, if you're fine with losing a wu









I'd prime for one round, at least...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


BSODed when logging in at 1.45v, so put it up to 1.475v and I'm in, for now.

Let's see how a bit of Folding goes.










1.475 is definitely much better than 1.572 make sure that once you get the CPU stable you OC the NB and then the RAM after for max PPD/science!!!


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


ok, if you're fine with losing a wu









I'd prime for one round, at least...


this


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


1.475 is definitely much better than 1.572 make sure that once you get the CPU stable you OC the NB and then the RAM after for max PPD/science!!!



But tell us what it is on auto, first


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


But tell us what it is on auto, first










how should I know?

Set NB for 2800 with CPU NB @1.3

increase ram multiplier so it runs at 1866, increase voltage til it works.

done


----------



## mach1

I didn't think that you did... I was just correcting your command


----------



## zodac

BSODed at 1.475v and 1.49v; back up to 1.5v now and testing Folding.

How far can I push the RAM? I think it's 1066Mhz.


----------



## mach1

What's the model of the ram?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


BSODed at 1.475v and 1.49v; back up to 1.5v now and testing Folding.

How far can I push the RAM? I think it's 1066Mhz.


its 1600MHz G.Skill Sniper. It should be able to handle 1866 with a multiplier bump and maybe 0.5v extra voltage


----------



## zodac

You sure? Label on the box says "F3-10666CL9D-8GB".


----------



## mach1

Yeah... maybe. It is worth a try... what is it set at in the bios right now? Timings? cpuz should tell you that.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You sure? Label on the box says "F3-10666CL9D-8GB".


then its 1333MHz CL9 and will probably not OC at all. My bad.


----------



## zodac

DRAM Frequency - 401Mhz.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You sure? Label on the box says "F3-10666CL9D-8GB".



That's PC3 10666 = DDR3-1333


----------



## Blitz6804

If it helps you at all, my 1090T was not stable at 1.450 V w/ 200x20, but it _WAS_ stable at 16x250 w/ 250x16. It did 2.8 GHz on the CPU-NB with 1.300 V no problems.

As to your RAM, you are currently running it DDR3-802, which my mobo refused to POST with. (The lowest divider I can use is DDR3-1066.)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


That's PC3 10666 = DDR3-1333


That makes sense.


----------



## mach1

It doesn't...

to get 1333, your dram frequency should 666.5mhz... so back to the bios...







You won't see 666.5, it should say 1333 or something close to it


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That makes sense.










I know but DDR3 800 is 6400
1066 is 8500
1333 is 10666 or 10600
1600 is 12800
1866 is 14900
2133 is 17000

the wikipedia article on DDR3 SDRAM is quite complete and explains this well

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


It doesn't...

to get 1333, your dram frequency should 666.5mhz... so back to the bios...







You won't see 666.5, it should say 1333 or something close to it


Z shouldnt have to change any RAM settings for it to run at rated speeds since 1333 CL9 is generic speed and the default clock for the IMC.


----------



## mach1

Just a quick q on your ram... you have it installed in dual channel? A1 and B1?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Z shouldnt have to change any RAM settings for it to run at rated speeds since 1333 CL9 is generic speed and the default clock for the IMC.


It was already downclocked.. she said it was 401 mhz...


----------



## Blitz6804

It does make sense zodac. The "PC" ratings are the theoretical speed in MBps of the RAM.

Bandwidth = Speed * (bits per clock / 8 bits in a byte)

DDR3-1333 => 1333 MHz * ((64 b) / (8 b/B)) = 10,664 MBps = PC3-10666

If in dual channel, its 128 b, instead of 64 b, so a theoretical max of 21,333 MBps.


----------



## zodac

Yes, dual channel.

Wouldn't boot when I set it to 1333, so I'm at 1066 now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


It does make sense zodac. The "PC" ratings are the theoretical speed in MBps of the RAM.

Bandwidth = Speed * (bits per clock / 8 bits in a byte)

DDR3-1333 => 1333 MHz * ((64 b) / (8 b/B)) = 10,664 MBps = PC3-10666

If in dual channel, its 128 b, instead of 64 b, so a theoretical max of 21,333 MBps.


I don't need your logic.


----------



## Blitz6804

If you do not want to know why, do not state it does not make sense then!









If you have 4x2 GB (I do not know if you have that or 2x2 GB), it might not want to POST with the DDR3-1333 divider set. A 1090T is rated for DDR3-1333 for 2 DIMMs, DDR3-1066 for 4 DIMMs. However, 250x5.33 (the 1066 divider) will give you DDR3-1333.

So try 250x16 with the DDR3-1066 divider, and that should give you a 4.0 GHz CPU with DDR3-1333. The HT should be set to 8x, the NB can be left at 10x, possibly 11x.


----------



## mach1

Weeeee doggy we're oc'in now









Or you could try the docp profile in the ai tweaker menu...







that should do the ram, then work with the multi and vcore again...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


If you do not want to know why, do not state it does not make sense then!









If you have 4x2 GB (I do not know if you have that or 2x2 GB), it might not want to POST with the DDR3-1333 divider set. A 1090T is rated for DDR3-1333 for 2 DIMMs, DDR3-1066 for 4 DIMMs. However, 250x5.33 (the 1066 divider) will give you DDR3-1333.

So try 250x16 with the DDR3-1066 divider, and that should give you a 4.0 GHz CPU with DDR3-1333. The HT should be set to 8x, the NB can be left at 10x, possibly 11x.



I know it has 8GB or Sniper, I have no idea if its 2x4GB or 4x2GB
I wish Z would fill out its sig/have a better idea of what it has than those of us who only saw the final gift post.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


So try 250x16 with the DDR3-1066 divider, and that should give you a 4.0 GHz CPU with DDR3-1333. The HT should be set to 8x, the NB can be left at 10x, possibly 11x.


Yeah... I'll go try that out.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Or you could try the docp profile in the ai tweaker menu...







that should do the ram, then work with the multi and vcore again...


What's DOCP? I saw it in the BIOS but didn't know what it did.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I know it has 8GB or Sniper, I have no idea if its 2x4GB or 4x2GB
I wish Z would fill out its sig/have a better idea of what it has than those of us who only saw the final gift post.


Fine, I'll go do that.

It's 2x4GB.


----------



## mach1

It was 2 dimms... didn't you see the pic of the machine running naked?

EDIT: docp= dram overclock profile... just more stuff to mess with... it oc's the ram (or puts it to optimal, dunno, you'd have to look)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


It was 2 dimms... didn't you see the pic of the machine running naked?

EDIT: docp= dram overclock profile... just more stuff to mess with... it oc's the ram (or puts it to optimal, dunno, you'd have to look)


I'm looking more to drop the voltage a bit rather than OC a bit more. Anything more I can do on that end, or am I stuck ~1.5v?


----------



## Blitz6804

mach1: No, I didn't. I have had a ton on my mind lately.

zodac: If my settings are not stable, just drop the HTT by 2 until they are.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm looking more to drop the voltage a bit rather than OC a bit more. Anything more I can do on that end, or am I stuck ~1.5v?


sounds like your stuck at 1.5V. you should really attempt to get the RAM to run at rated speed and voltage though. Also, you may want to OC the NB to 2800 (just up the NB Ratio to x14) with 1.3V CPU-NB voltage, it should accept these settings easily and will decrease frametimes substantially (I saw ~1 minute off on my 965 with only 2600)


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm looking more to drop the voltage a bit rather than OC a bit more. Anything more I can do on that end, or am I stuck ~1.5v?


Probably stuck there now, unless you can make it stable...

The other option is what blitz said... Raising fsb and lowering multiplier... it ends up the same for cpu speed, but changes all other speeds (except uncore, but we're getting technical now







) That'll affect the ram speed and nb, ht speed as well, so you'll have to adjust them to the right speeds.

But, it is sometimes more stable than stock fsb x multi... it was on my i7-950...

This is where things start to get hairy, tho... write things down.

EDIT: Ox is ahead of the game... get the cpu where you want it first.

EDIT 2: K z... I'm gone for the day... hope I helped


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm looking more to drop the voltage a bit rather than OC a bit more. Anything more I can do on that end, or am I stuck ~1.5v?


In my experience with both my 1090s , unless you are under water, you won't gain any more folding stability at 1.5 than at 1.46 or 1.47 but you will add heat. NB and HT are the keys. What's your NB frequency / voltage? If you up the fsb considerably, you will have to lower your HT multi (try to keep it under 2100).

EDIT: you gonna run Linux and -bigadvs?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

ZODAC READ THIS


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


ZODAC READ THIS


dat looks gooood...

later guys... have fun with the oc'ing


----------



## matroska

Hey Z!
How's the OC atm? everything running smooth?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


In my experience with both my 1090s , unless you are under water, you won't gain any more folding stability at 1.5 than at 1.46 or 1.47 but you will add heat. NB and HT are the keys. What's your NB frequency / voltage? If you up the fsb considerably, you will have to lower your HT multi (try to keep it under 2100).

EDIT: you gonna run Linux and -bigadvs?


Everything's still on auto except the multi and the CPU voltage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


ZODAC READ THIS


Reading now.









*EDIT:* I think I might give that a try properly in the morning. Keep it Folding at 4Ghz overnight though and see how that goes.









Also, SuperPi seems to be underperforming (19s for 1mil, while I got 11s on my E8400 at the same clocks). Would that be a RAM issue?


----------



## omega17

_*puts on my worried hat*_

Are you keeping an eye on temperatures? I know it's pretty muggy here and my X6 @ 4 Jigglebugz is getting a bit warm, and that's cooled by a nice chunky Megahalems


----------



## sks72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;14116049*
> _*puts on my worried hat*_
> 
> Are you keeping an eye on temperatures? I know it's pretty muggy here and my X6 @ 4 Jigglebugz is getting a bit warm, and that's cooled by a nice chunky Megahalems


I have a 1055t under a 212+ and I have it at 3.5GHz @ 1.37v to keep it cool, as 3.8GHz was getting toasty.


----------



## mach1

How's it workin, z?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Forgot to tell you Z that the ram is actually a BOMB!!!! Muahahahaha


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14113090*
> Does the AM3 socket have support for BD (with a BIOS update)? Or is it just AM3+?


Yes, our board will support BD. There is a bios update on the support site now. (Do not install it) BTW, did you flash your bios to 2101 yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14113559*
> Can't get on Steam; they want me to enter a security code since I'm on a new computer, but won't send me an email.


Retry...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14113626*
> That happened to me last night, servers are overloaded with summer sales, give it some time.


Wow, even on a verified machine?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14113976*
> Does Z's board automatically downclock the OC on idle?


No, but you will see voltage drops if you turn off LLC, so leave that on. Also, LLC will increase voltage over what you have it set too. If you put 1.50v in the bios, it will push the vcore up to 1.536v under load. Be carefull of this voltage jump LLC does under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14114482*
> its 1600MHz G.Skill Sniper. It should be able to handle 1866 with a multiplier bump and maybe 0.5v extra voltage


I know this was later corrected, but these chips perform better with lower timings. I bet these chips will do 6-8-6-20-24 like mine at 1.65v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14114540*
> If it helps you at all, my 1090T was not stable at 1.450 V w/ 200x20, but it _WAS_ stable at 16x250 w/ 250x16. It did 2.8 GHz on the CPU-NB with 1.300 V no problems.
> 
> As to your RAM, you are currently running it DDR3-802, which my mobo refused to POST with. (The lowest divider I can use is DDR3-1066.)


Not to kick a dead horse, but with all those problems you were having or still are having with your chip, I wondered if you tried bumping CPU/NB or CPU VDDA instead of VCore. Higher ambients in NY right now. These voltages might need more volts if it is hotter. I am praying for you by the way. I hope things turn around quick and one day you wake up revived after dreaming of rainbows and unicorns all night.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14115449*
> Everything's still on auto except the multi and the CPU voltage.
> 
> Reading now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* I think I might give that a try properly in the morning. Keep it Folding at 4Ghz overnight though and see how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, SuperPi seems to be underperforming (19s for 1mil, while I got 11s on my E8400 at the same clocks). Would that be a RAM issue?


You will improve these results when you get your 1333 clock stable, up your CPU/NB clock, and tighten your memory timings.

Now onto a general thought. So, are you running a FSB greater than 200? Is this a black edition or not? I have this board mastered, but I have not messed with a 6 core. I suggest you update the bios, but before you do that, you should save your bios settings. Go to the tools tab in the bios and select Asus OC Profile. Select save to and choose profile 1. It will not let you name it for some stupid reason. Flash the bios and go to the same tab and load profile 1. Also, you can dissable express gate there too. It is annoying and make the boot time longer.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14118823*
> You can dissable express gate there too. It is annoying and make the boot time longer.


Didnt know that. Disabling it too.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Yes, our board will support BD. There is a bios update on the support site now. (Do not install it) BTW, did you flash your bios to 2101 yet?


I have not.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


No, but you will see voltage drops if you turn off LLC, so leave that on. Also, LLC will increase voltage over what you have it set too. If you put 1.50v in the bios, it will push the vcore up to 1.536v under load. Be carefull of this voltage jump LLC does under load.


Noticed that... just part and parcel then?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Now onto a general thought. So, are you running a FSB greater than 200? Is this a black edition or not? I have this board mastered, but I have not messed with a 6 core. I suggest you update the bios, but before you do that, you should save your bios settings. Go to the tools tab in the bios and select Asus OC Profile. Select save to and choose profile 1. It will not let you name it for some stupid reason. Flash the bios and go to the same tab and load profile 1. Also, you can dissable express gate there too. It is annoying and make the boot time longer.



No... FSB is still at 200. All I've done so far is up the multi and the CPU voltage.

When I'm finished around here I'll go flash the BIOS.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Also, SuperPi seems to be underperforming (19s for 1mil, while I got 11s on my E8400 at the same clocks). Would that be a RAM issue?


Even with really fast ram speed with incredibly tight timings and a 3k+ cpu/nb phenom II still won't come close to Intel in SuperPi. It's nothing to worry about but it will come down a bit if you bump the cpu/nb to 2800+

Keep in mind the IMC on AMD is on the chip so any increase in voltages will raise your cpu temps also.


----------



## zodac

Oh, that's cool then. Why such a big difference in SuperPi?


----------



## robbo2

It's a single threaded app. Intel has it all over AMD at the moment in core vs core speed. SuperPi really is an irrelevant benchmark these days with multi core setups.

You should be able to hit 2600 on your cpu/nb without a voltage incrase. Just set the multi to 13x and you should see your PPD increase a little bit.


----------



## BWG

Here is a contest I was in. Take a look at the leaderboards drop down. You can see how AMD stacks up to intel. Compare your results to these, but keep in mind that some of these people were using LN2 to freeze their hardware.


----------



## mach1

Soo... we're still waiting on some hardware pix...


----------



## zodac

Fine... here's the GPU. I'm posting it because its fan is purple.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

You need to post pics! show finished OC! and rename your sig rig to "I brainwashed the Folding team!"

EDIT: I actually kinda like the look of that thing, and by that thing I mean your multicolored table.....


----------



## sweffymo

Z, did you figure out what's being funny on your CPU yet?

Could it be that you never checked the box for calculating bonus points in HFM?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


"I brainwashed the Folding team!"












Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Z, did you figure out what's being funny on your CPU yet?

Could it be that you never checked the box for calculating bonus points in HFM?




















I'm at 3.6Ghz now, and still only 4k PPD from a normal SMP WU... and I've got nothing more open than usual. :/


----------



## sweffymo

Woah, double post + ninja merge...

Also I was only 90% joking about that... Maybe you should check...

What WU are you on that's giving you that PPD?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Woah, double post + ninja merge...

Also I was only 90% joking about that... Maybe you should check...

What WU are you on that's giving you that PPD?


Bonuses are calculated by default; I'd have no reason to turn them off.

It's a 6069... but I was getting similar-ish PPD with the a4 WUs yesterday...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*




















I'm at 3.6Ghz now, and still only 4k PPD from a normal SMP WU... and I've got nothing more open than usual. :/


thats cuz your RAM is running slower than the average DDR2 setup and cuz you havent OC'd your NB


----------



## zodac

I put the NB to 2400Mhz (I think... the option definitely said NB in it), and the RAM is running at 1333Mhz.


----------



## mach1

k... that's a gpu in a box... let's see it in the case along with the rest of the stuffs...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


k... that's a gpu in a box... let's see it in the case along with the rest of the stuffs...


Wait, you mean that a GPU in a box isn't enough?


----------



## mach1

any way you can tell us what you have for these settings?

EDIT.... you can poke all you want.. we still want HW pix!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I put the NB to 2400Mhz (I think... the option definitely said NB in it), and the RAM is running at 1333Mhz.


get it up to 2600.... good job on the RAM, sadly thats as fast as itll go though.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


k... that's a gpu in a box... let's see it in the case along with the rest of the stuffs...


This

Also if you could take everything apart and make a video of you putting it back together that would be grand.


----------



## sweffymo

Can you run some Prime95 Blend for me?


----------



## mach1

My request first!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*











any way you can tell us what you have for these settings?


CPU ratio to 18, CPU/NB Frequency to 2400Mhz. That's it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


get it up to 2600.... good job on the RAM, sadly thats as fast as itll go though.....


I'll give that a go now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Also if you could take everything apart and make a video of you putting it back together that would be grand.


Why would I take it apart?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Can you run some Prime95 Blend for me?


Lemme go up the NB then I'll give it a go.


----------



## mach1

How do you know your ram is at 1333 if those are the only two settings you have out of auto? Did it say so at POST?


----------



## gerickjohn

Hi Zodac! *Points to Currently Active Users Viewing this thread including Zodac*


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fine... here's the GPU. I'm posting it because its fan is purple.



















I like your table cloth! It's a lot prettier than your gpu.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


How do you know your ram is at 1333 if those are the only two settings you have out of auto? Did it say so at POST?


CPU-Z says 668... I multiplied by 2 (because I do stuff like that).









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


I like your table cloth! It's a lot prettier than your gpu.










You shut your mouth!









Anyway, NB up to 2600... gonna leave the computer for a bit to see if turning everything off will help the PPD.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I multiplied by 2 (because I do stuff like that).


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why would I take it apart?










Because we want a movie of you putting it back together, have your sister film/direct it. Itll be the summer feelgood of the summer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


I like your table cloth! It's a lot prettier than your gpu.










Thats what I said

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Anyway, NB up to 2600... gonna leave the computer for a bit to see if turning everything off will help the PPD.










Very nice, you really need to get yourself a netbook just so you dont kill PPD with your mass OCN'ing


----------



## ViSioNx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


----------



## Desert Rat

Are you donating your Dell to a science museum? BTW, very nice rig. You just pissed a bunch of people that wanted to pass you. You will be getting more hate mail than usual.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


Are you donating your Dell to a science museum? BTW, very nice rig. You just pissed a bunch of people that wanted to pass you. You will be getting more hate mail than usual.


not if it can't get that X6 above 4k PPD it wont


----------



## zodac

Wasn't aware 200Mhz more NM frequency could make so much difference... close to 11k on the SMP now.


----------



## mach1

That's more like it...

There's gotta be more left... although the ram might be the bottleneck...


----------



## zodac

Can't push the RAM a bit higher with some voltage?

Should I start looking at the timings instead?


----------



## sweffymo

11k SMP is about 50% more than I get at 3.7 on my 955, but I have faster RAM than you do, so I guess it's about right.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wasn't aware 200Mhz more NM frequency could make so much difference... close to 11k on the SMP now.










Yeah, you can probably keep pushing it too. Most X6's go up to 2800-3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


That's more like it...

There's gotta be more left... although the ram might be the bottleneck...


the RAM is the bottle neck in that system but it 1333 CL9 is still very fast even though it is considered slow, but that's just compared to 1600 CL9 and faster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Can't push the RAM a bit higher with some voltage?

Should I start looking at the timings instead?


probably not, 1333 CL9 chips are bottom binned and generally have no room for tighter timings or higher speeds


----------



## mach1

iirc, the voltage on that ram is 1.5... i'd be cautious, but that's me...

timings, otoh, what's the worst that could happen? no boot scenario... give it a try.


----------



## sweffymo

I like my 1600 CL7...


----------



## zodac

Right, I'm gonna go crazy with those numbers then.


----------



## Lutro0

just be careful.... so this doesn't happen.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I like my 1600 CL7...




















EDIT:

Awesome pic, lutro0... yours'?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


just be careful.... so this doesnâ€™t happen.


But mach just said the worst is that it wouldn't boot...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I like my 1600 CL7...










I like 1600 CL8, cant get CL7 without suicide voltage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Right, I'm gonna go crazy with those numbers then.










yeah, right.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lutro0*


just be careful.... so this doesn't happen.

*pic*


thats what Imma scared of


----------



## mach1

for timings, yes... for voltage +, you could kill it..


----------



## zodac

Yeah... I'm not going near the voltages for now.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


probably not, 1333 CL9 chips are bottom binned and generally have no room for tighter timings or higher speeds


You can get lucky with some 1333 kits; I have a G.Skill kit that can do ~1740mhz 7-7-6 @1.65v

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... I'm not going near the voltages for now.










Try 1600mhz 8-8-8-24, it should be able to do that, and if not then bump the voltage to 1.55v.


----------



## sweffymo

Isn't normal DDR3 voltage 1.65v? My kit is old which is why it's 1.95v.


----------



## mach1

Nah, it depends on the ram... some is 1.5, some is 1.65... i'm sure there are others... but the kit in question is 1.5 iirc


----------



## zodac

CPU-Z is telling me 1.5v.









So... I upped the NB to 2600, and dropped a couple of the timings for the RAM, and I've lost 1k PPD. What do you think... bring the NB back to 2400, or the RAM back?


----------



## mach1

Where was the nb when you got the big spike in ppd?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


CPU-Z is telling me 1.5v.









So... I upped the NB to 2600, and dropped a couple of the timings for the RAM, and I've lost 1k PPD. What do you think... bring the NB back to 2400, or the RAM back?


put the RAM back at stock, upping the NB will always cause 1 of two things, total system instability (like wont boot or cant pass prime stuff) or increased performance.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


CPU-Z is telling me 1.5v.









So... I upped the NB to 2600, and dropped a couple of the timings for the RAM, and I've lost 1k PPD. What do you think... bring the NB back to 2400, or the RAM back?


Keep the NB as high as possible, because the ram shouldn't have too big of an impact of folding, but the NB will.


----------



## shnur

Bring RAM back; NB will have greater positive effect.

This thread is exciting.


----------



## Blitz6804

DDR3 RAM is usually 1.500-1.650 V... mine is 1.350.*









*For DDR3-1600 7-8-7-24. Shame my motherboard cannot give that low of voltage.


----------



## mach1

?! the ram is important as well, especially if (when) she decides to do bigadv. Granted, it might not be the ram for huge bigadv performance; but if she tightened up the timings and it booted and folded, then what is the actual problem here?


----------



## sweffymo

I had a Mushkin 1.35v 7-8-7-24 kit but it wouldn't work with my mobo at anything tighter than 10-11-11-30 so I traded it with a friend for this kit.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


?! the ram is important as well, especially if (when) she decides to do bigadv. Granted, it might not be the ram for huge bigadv performance; but if she tightened up the timings and it booted and folded, then what is the actual problem here?


That I lost 1k PPD. And on SMP, where the RAM has less of an impact.


----------



## mach1

No... I know what happened, but why did it happen? if it booted and folded, then what is actually going on? The tighter timings should increase performance. The higher nb freq should increase performance.


----------



## zodac

My RAM haz a sad.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


?! the ram is important as well, especially if (when) she decides to do bigadv. Granted, it might not be the ram for huge bigadv performance; but if she tightened up the timings and it booted and folded, then what is the actual problem here?


That I lost 1k PPD. And on SMP, where the RAM has less of an impact.










I actually would assume that the PPD loss was due to read errors caused by changing the timings.

Like I said before DDR3-1333 CL9 RAM is generally made from bottom binned chips that have little to no overclocking potential (this includes tighter timings and higher speeds)


----------



## zodac

Unfortunate; I'll go change them back then and put the NB to 2800 instead.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I actually would assume that the PPD loss was due to read errors caused by changing the timings.

Like I said before DDR3-1333 CL9 RAM is generally made from bottom binned chips that have little to no overclocking potential (this includes tighter timings and higher speeds)



Ok... I will accept that... I haven't really oc'd ram to any meaningful degree... I've just usually bought fast ram if I wanted it fast







I've messed with it lots; just usually ended up back at stock

So put it back, and hope that someone sends you some fast ram


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


I like your table cloth! It's a lot prettier than your gpu.










This ^









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


CPU-Z is telling me 1.5v.









So... I upped the NB to 2600, and dropped a couple of the timings for the RAM, and I've lost 1k PPD. What do you think... bring the NB back to 2400, or the RAM back?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Unfortunate; I'll go change them back then and put the NB to 2800 instead.










If i can hyave a say, leave the RAM speed as close as you can for now, 1333MHz CL9 and spec volts. Up to 3.8GHz it should be pretty easy for you to reach, with 1.45-1.475V tops. NB at 2600MHz+, low NB Speeds may cause instablility with this chips.
As you can see, i found my sweet spot at 238*16= 3808MHz and NB 238*11=2618MHz.
My RAM is set at a little lower than 800MHz with all timings set to spec and 1T.
Hope it helps you reach your chip's sweet spot. Play with it, it will be fun


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Unfortunate; I'll go change them back then and put the NB to 2800 instead.










Good zodac, good pod


----------



## zodac

Right, doesn't seem to be much difference in PPD or TPF from 2600 to 2800 NB.


----------



## mach1

Might be from wu to wu, tho...


----------



## zodac

Same WU.


----------



## mach1

no, i know, but having it higher and stable might benefit a _different_ wu...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Right, doesn't seem to be much difference in PPD or TPF from 2600 to 2800 NB.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Same WU.


meh, if its stable id leave it at that speed. your cpu wants more speed though, I can feel it


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


meh, if its stable id leave it at that speed. your cpu wants more speed though, I can feel it


This


----------



## Blitz6804

To be honest, DDR3-1333 doesn't need THAT much bandwidth...

A 2600 MHz northbridge has a theoretical bandwidth of 20,800 MBps
A 2800 MHz northbridge has a theoretical bandwidth of 22,400 MBps.

As discussed already, DDR3-1333 has a theoretical bandwidth of 21,328 MBps in dual channel.

So the 2600 MHz northbridge is not affecting RAM speed significantly, if at all, because the RAM will not get anywhere near its theoretical bandwidth. The last systems I have seen that can do that are 939 K8s with synchronous DDR.

DDR3-1600 (25,600 MBps) and DDR3-1866 (29,856 MBps) would both feel the crunch.


----------



## zodac

Yup... at 3.6Ghz now... what would be better (considering NB didn't increase PPD):

3.8Ghz with 2600NB or 2800NB? Would higher clocks take advantage of the higher NB, or do they influence things separately?


----------



## mach1

The higher nb, if it's stable, benefits how fast the ram can communicate with the cpu... so higher is better, i would think.

Blitz had a good explanation... but if it is stable, might as well use it rather than throttle it









4.0 last night was a no go?


----------



## zodac

Was stable for wPrime 1024m, but kept crashing FahCore_a4.


----------



## Blitz6804

For longevity, if the RAM does not need the extra NB, I would not bump the NB up.


----------



## mach1

Drop it down if it's not stable...

EDIT: longevity? bah...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


To be honest, DDR3-1333 doesn't need THAT much bandwidth...

A 2600 MHz northbridge has a theoretical bandwidth of 20,800 MBps
A 2800 MHz northbridge has a theoretical bandwidth of 22,400 MBps.

As discussed already, DDR3-1333 has a theoretical bandwidth of 21,328 MBps in dual channel.

So the 2600 MHz northbridge is not affecting RAM speed significantly, if at all, because the RAM will not get anywhere near its theoretical bandwidth. The last systems I have seen that can do that are 939 K8s with synchronous DDR.

DDR3-1600 (25,600 MBps) and DDR3-1866 (29,856 MBps) would both feel the crunch.


to me this just says Z has no reason to go above 2800, not that Z should stick with 2600

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yup... at 3.6Ghz now... what would be better (considering NB didn't increase PPD):

3.8Ghz with 2600NB or 2800NB? Would higher clocks take advantage of the higher NB, or do they influence things separately?


3.8 with 2800, it might make no big difference to be at 2800 but its definitely not hurting anything and makes sure its not ever a bottleneck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


The higher nb, if it's stable, benefits how fast the ram can communicate with the cpu... so higher is better, i would think.

Blitz had a good explanation... but if it is stable, might as well use it rather than throttle it









4.0 last night was a no go?


higher NB, and 3.8....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


For longevity, if the RAM does not need the extra NB, I would not bump the NB up.


I'll try and get it stable @ 4Ghz with 2600NB first, then see if 2800 makes a difference.

So... where to next? 200x20 didn't work last night... should I try 250x16 or 223x18?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll try and get it stable @ 4Ghz with 2600NB first, then see if 2800 makes a difference.

So... where to next? 200x20 didn't work last night... should I try 250x16 or 223x18?


use settings for NB at 2600, and try 223 x18. the increased FSB will make up for the decreased NB multi also


----------



## zodac

What do you mean "settings for NB at 2600"? I just put the NB to 2600; didn't change anything else.


----------



## Blitz6804

I liked 250x16, but I eventually changed to 276x14.5 since it gave me faster RAM and better PPD. However, since you have DDR3-1333 (to my DDR3-1600) it might not be possible. With 250, the NB can likely sit at 11x without incident. Remember to keep the HyperTransport between 1800 and 2100 at all times.

The problem with 223x18 is that since you have to use the DDR3-1066 divider, you will have DDR3-1189. (Since the DDR3-1333 divider would give you DDR3-1485, and it likely would not care for that.)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What do you mean "settings for NB at 2600"? I just put the NB to 2600; didn't change anything else.










put the NB at 2600 for 200 FSB, then try for 4 at 223x18, the FSB will increase the NB to 2900 that way and itll be beast mode

EDIT: as blitz said, no matter what if you increase FSB you will need to lower the memory divider to 1066


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'll try and get it stable @ 4Ghz with 2600NB first, then see if 2800 makes a difference.

So... where to next? 200x20 didn't work last night... should I try 250x16 or 223x18?


250MHz so you won't be OCing your RAM first by sticking to 5.33 RAM multi is my opinion


----------



## zodac

Yeah, went with 250x16, RAM at 1333, and NB at 2500.

Gonna go try wPrime now, and if that works, I'll fire up the SMP.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, went with 250x16, RAM at 1333, and NB at 2500.

Gonna go try wPrime now, and if that works, I'll fire up the SMP.










bump NB multiplier so you get 2750, it should be perfrectly stable there and should give at least some impreovement for folding


----------



## zodac

Yeah, was stable for wPrime (though slower than when I had 200x20); gonna go to 2750 and be back and try again.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, was stable for wPrime (though slower than when I had 200x20); gonna go to 2750 and be back and try again.










was 200x20 not stable? I missed that part


----------



## zodac

No, not for Folding.


----------



## Blitz6804

When it was new, my 1090T would do 240x16 (3840 MHz) on 1.396 V. 250x16 (4000 MHz) needed 1.440 V. Your mileage will vary, of course, but it will give you a ballpark. (200x20, also 4000 MHz, needed 1.472 V to stabilize.)


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, was stable for wPrime (though slower than when I had 200x20); gonna go to 2750 and be back and try again.










You did go into the setting for wprime and set the number of threads to 6 right?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


When it was new, my 1090T would do 240x16 (3840 MHz) on 1.396 V. 250x16 (4000 MHz) needed 1.440 V. Your mileage will vary, of course, but it will give you a ballpark. (200x20, also 4000 MHz, needed 1.472 V to stabilize.)


Well, I've started the Folding clients now, so I guess I'll try the voltages after I confirm the PPD here.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


You did go into the setting for wprime and set the number of threads to 6 right?


I know how to use wPrime, thank you very much.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I know how to use wPrime, thank you very much.










Just making sure. I knew you didn't OC, so I assumed you didn't bench either.


----------



## mach1

Soo... how's it going after a couple of frames?


----------



## csm725

SMP or bigadv?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


SMP or bigadv?


smp for now


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Just making sure. I knew you didn't OC, so I assumed you didn't bench either.










I bench... sometimes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


SMP or bigadv?


SMP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Soo... how's it going after a couple of frames?


11.2k PPD... which isn't much more than I got at 3.6Ghz. I can only assume it's not fully stable... hitting 65Â°C though, so I don't wanna up the voltage more...


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, went with 250x16, RAM at 1333, and NB at 2500.

Gonna go try wPrime now, and if that works, I'll fire up the SMP.










change your nb multi to x11 and that will get your nb up to 2750. about 1.3 v on the nb-cpu should get it stable. you'll see much better ppd at 4.0 with a higher nb than stock.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I bench... sometimes.

SMP.

11.2k PPD... which isn't much more than I got at 3.6Ghz. I can only assume it's not fully stable... hitting 65Â°C though, so I don't wanna up the voltage more...


what do frame times look like, your ppd is unreliable at the moment because of the starting and stopping


----------



## zodac

Frame times are 3.11, down from 3.48. And I'm on the last 3 frames method, and left it running uninterrupted for 15 minutes each time to have a consistent reading.

Anyway, doesn't matter; BSODed after my last post. Trying 223x18 now.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Frame times are 3.11, down from 3.48. And I'm on the last 3 frames method, and left it running uninterrupted for 15 minutes each time to have a consistent reading.

Anyway, doesn't matter; BSODed after my last post. Trying 223x18 now.


give it a bit of voltage....


----------



## sweffymo

Yeah, just add some more volts.


----------



## mach1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


give it a bit of voltage....


Temps were high (i think... 65* is getting high for an x6, isn't it?)


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I bench... sometimes.


I checked out your HWBot...you did have almost 250 boints at one point in time, but I know how you got them









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


11.2k PPD... which isn't much more than I got at 3.6Ghz. I can only assume it's not fully stable... hitting 65Â°C though, so I don't wanna up the voltage more...


62C is the max temp for these chips! And they start to get very unstable above 55C.


----------



## zodac

Whoa, 62Â°? Yeah... I was hitting 65/66Â°.


----------



## sweffymo

I bet if Z re-applied the TIM on the 212+ temps would be better.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Whoa, 62Â°? Yeah... I was hitting 65/66Â°.


That's probably where a lot of your instability was coming from.


----------



## Blitz6804

Yeah, get the clocks down until you get better cooling. Is the 212+ tight on the board? I know a lot of new coolers have crummy retention mechanisms.


----------



## sweffymo

The 212+ has a great retention mechanism. The trick is to put a small line of TIM in between each heat pipe, and then mount the heat sink, because the 212+ is HDT.


----------



## omega17

Yeah 62C is max. Max!

I get nervous when mine is around 56C. I did mention temps yesterday but it seems everyone was too excited getting you to 4Ghz









If you download PhenomMSRTweaker, you can fiddle with the CPU and CPU/NB voltage in Windows until you get stability, then go back into the BIOS and lock them in.

I've got:

1.462V CPU
1.270V CPU/NB
1.131V NB
1.65V RAM

200x20

4Ghz. Stable as a mountain goat


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I bet if Z re-applied the TIM on the 212+ temps would be better.










I applied it twice, just to make sure. Though yeah, probable that I messed it up.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Yeah, get the clocks down until you get better cooling. Is the 212+ tight on the board? I know a lot of new coolers have crummy retention mechanisms.


I got it as tight to the board as possible...

Anyway, I'm at 200x19 now... let's hope it works.


----------



## Blitz6804

This is how the TIM should be done on a DHT heatsink:










For the Hyper 212+, having four pipes, you would have three lines in theory. Notice that the gaps are filled in with TIM first, and then you put the TIM stripes. I swear, however, that looks like way more TIM than I would use. (I guess I am used to a classic base.)


----------



## zodac

I did use two lines, but it was applied to the CPU...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I did use two lines, but it was applied to the CPU...


 on DHT you need to apply it to the aluminum between the copper pipes. between the 1st and 2nd and between the 3rd and 4th should be good


----------



## sweffymo

Make sure you fill in those gaps though. Even if you don't put a line there it really helps to fill in the gaps.


----------



## zodac

So... reapply it? I used up my OCZ Freeze though; I've only got the CM TIM that came with the 212+... will that do?


----------



## sweffymo

The CM TIM that comes with the 212+ is actually better than OCZ Freeze.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So... reapply it? I used up my OCZ Freeze though; I've only got the CM TIM that came with the 212+... will that do?


yeah, a proper application of mediocre stuff will be better than an improper application of slightly less mediocre stuff


----------



## zodac

Bah, fine. Getting about the same PPD at 3.8Ghz as I was at 3.6Ghz though... 'tis annoying me, since if it was unstable, the PPD would be lower...


----------



## csm725

Go for 4GHz. On MY chip, 4GHz is done without a voltage increase.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


yeah, a proper application of mediocre stuff will be better than an improper application of slightly less mediocre stuff


The CM TIM is actually pretty good stuff...


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Ic 7!!!!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


Ic 7!!!!


Everyone always says that but its not THAT much better. Z will be fine with the CM TIM.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

same here.... I got 4.2GHZ with no Voltage bumpage


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14126145*
> same here.... I got 4.2GHZ with no Voltage bumpage


So you're saying you got 4.2GHz on stock volts?


----------



## mach1

i think they're talking about a different chip


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14125471*
> The 212+ has a great retention mechanism. The trick is to put a small line of TIM in between each heat pipe, and then mount the heat sink, because the 212+ is HDT.


Nice to know after I spread the TIM.









Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14126145*
> same here.... I got 4.2GHZ with no Voltage bumpage


Nice! I haven't tried 4.2. Straight to 4.6 then down to 4.5 then down to 4.4.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14126165*
> So you're saying you got 4.2GHz on stock volts?


yeah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14126184*
> i think they're talking about a different chip


you definitely do not miss much


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14126184*
> i think they're talking about a different chip


That'll teach me to just pop into the middle of a conversation...I thought they were still talking about the 1090t and I was like


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14126078*
> *Everyone always* says that but its not THAT much better. Z will be fine with the CM TIM.


I hardly ever see anyone praising this...but ok...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

how's it going Zed?


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;14127032*
> I hardly ever see anyone praising this...but ok...


Got a whole tube of it unused, wanna buy it??


----------



## eloverton2

honestly, zodac the best thing for you to do would be to buy an h50 or a rasa kit (depending on whether or not you wanted to go full wc) and fold at 4.0 easy. i folded for months on both my 1090t's with an h50 and an h70 at 4.0 and 4.2 respectively and never got above 45*c. the 212 is good, but not 4.0 ghz folding good.


----------



## BWG

Next years prize... Downclock for now









Besides, I think we all want your spot anyway, or at least us behind you.


----------



## zodac

Sorry... got sidetracked. Promised I'd put the Q6600 in the family computer... and they kinda demanded I do it and reinstall Windows today. Stupid family.









Anyway, reseat went well; temps are down about 10°C to 56°C.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14128549*
> Sorry... got sidetracked. Promised I'd put the Q6600 in the family computer... and they kinda demanded I do it and reinstall Windows today. Stupid family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, reseat went well; temps are down about 10°C to 56°C.


stupid family, nice temps though


----------



## 0bit

Is the max temp for a 1090t 62°C? That's kinda close.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14128631*
> stupid family, nice temps though


So... 3.8Ghz the limit? Or you guys think there's anything else I can do without breaking 60°C?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;14128647*
> Is the max temp for a 1090t 62°C? That's kinda close.


Less close than it was last time I was here.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14128675*
> So... 3.8Ghz the limit? Or you guys think there's anything else I can do without breaking 60°C?
> 
> Less close than it was last time I was here.


try for 4 giggle hetz with the reseat, it may have been instable just because of temps going over the shutdown temp

dont worry about hitting 62C, your computer will shutdown before you do any real damage


----------



## zodac

Well, I was at 66°C before for a bit, and nothing happened then. 

Anyway, to 4Ghz I go!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

has anyone else noticed that Zed isnt very good at this whole overclocking thing?


----------



## Blitz6804

I think it is also her first time... cut her some slack!


----------



## zodac

It's pronounced "Zee".


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14128909*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is also her first time... cut *him/*her*/it* some slack!


Fixed, and no cutting slack to zodac (and only zodac) is a sign of weakness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14128929*
> It's pronounced "Zee".


If you say so Zed.


----------



## zodac

Oh, I say so. I *so* say so.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14128950*
> Oh, I say so. I *so* say so.


Zed, what, I do ask, is the difference between "I say so" and "I *so* say so"?


----------



## zodac

Emphasis. Here is an example.

"I hate you. I *so* hate you."


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14128993*
> Emphasis. Here is an example.
> 
> "I hate you. I *so* hate you."


I would think that words like "say" and "hate" need no emphasis, Zed.

Did you get 4GiggleHurtz stable?


----------



## zodac

This is a good point... I'll have to refer to my emphasis handbook.

And no... I was gonna go, but then people PM'd me, so I need to finish that first.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14129020*
> This is a good point... I'll have to refer to my emphasis handbook.
> 
> And no... I was gonna go, but then people PM'd me, so I need to finish that first.


This is overclock.net, I would think overclocking would come before PM's.


----------



## sweffymo

Yeah!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

4 giggle hurtz?


----------



## Gen

I noticed you said you have 3:11 TPF a few pages back but only ~11,000 PPD. I'm thinking the low PPD is due to starting and stopping. With SMP and a 3:11 TPF you should have >15,000 PPD on most SMP WUs.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


I noticed you said you have 3:11 TPF a few pages back but only ~11,000 PPD. I'm thinking the low PPD is due to starting and stopping. With SMP and a 3:11 TPF you should have >15,000 PPD on most SMP WUs.


This is very true.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Why didnt anyone agree with that when I said it earlier?


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Why didnt anyone agree with that when I said it earlier?


Bad timing.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Why didnt anyone agree with that when I said it earlier?


I didn't see it when you said it


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Emphasis. Here is an example.
"I hate you. I *so* hate you."

























Sigged!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


I noticed you said you have 3:11 TPF a few pages back but only ~11,000 PPD. I'm thinking the low PPD is due to starting and stopping. With SMP and a 3:11 TPF you should have >15,000 PPD on most SMP WUs.


I didn't think I'd lost that much time stopping and starting... a 4k PPD drop would have needed a fair few hours offline...

Anyway... left it Folding at 3.8Ghz overnight, just to be sure it was stable... oddly enough, I *am* getting 15k on the 1090T now (though with a different WU, and TPF of 3.55-ish), so I'm gonna say that was a success.









So, gonna go update the TC stats, then go try 4Ghz again.


----------



## the_beast

so what are your current timings/voltages/clocks on everything?


----------



## zodac

Pretty basic; 200*19 for 3.8Ghz, NB at 2600, RAM at 1333Mhz (stock timings), and voltage is ~1.51v.


----------



## the_beast

Can we (we! like it's me doing it or something...) try 250x16 again with your new lower temps, same voltage, [email protected] (x11), RAM should be at 1066 divider to give 1333 (ie stock clocks with the lower multi - if my maths is right)


----------



## zodac

I guess we could.









*EDIT:* Voltage keeps jumping up and down in CPU-Z; what's up with that?


----------



## Lutro0

I might of missed this, but what pdd you getting right now?


----------



## zodac

I was getting 15k overnight on one of the a4s...

Folding wasn't stable at 1.48v, so I've bumped it up a notch to see if that helps. Should I do anything with the NB voltage?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I was getting 15k overnight on one of the a4s...

Folding wasn't stable at 1.48v, so I've bumped it up a notch to see if that helps. Should I do anything with the NB voltage?


What is the NB speed at?

Increasing it to 2600Mhz-2800Mhz would help improve overall system performance, but you'll need to bump the CPU-NB Voltage to a good 1.35v probably.

Btw, thought you were coming to Steam "soon".


----------



## zodac

NB is 2750 right now.


----------



## Alex132

Wait since when did Zodac have an x6?
Overclock that more than 3800Mhz


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


NB is 2750 right now.


Bump the CPU-NB voltage to 1.35v then, even 1.375v..

No wonder why you need so much CPU Vcore for 3.8Ghz...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex132*


Wait since when did Zodac have an x6?
Overclock that more than 3800Mhz










I'm trying.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Bump the CPU-NB voltage to 1.35v then, even 1.375v..

No wonder why you need so much CPU Vcore for 3.8Ghz...










I have it at auto right now.









So, I'll go try 1.35v first.


----------



## kcuestag

AUTO is not good for OC, you should know it by now...









Try 1.35v, and also bump the multiplier to make it 4Ghz with the same voltage you told me on Steam (Was it 1.51v?)

Also, why are you OC'ing with a bit of bus increase? You have unlocked multiplier, not like you need that...


----------



## zodac

When I put in 1.35 as the NB voltage, the numbers went red.

From my experience, red is bad... so should I do it anyway?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


When I put in 1.35 as the NB voltage, the numbers went red.

From my experience, red is bad... so should I do it anyway?


I did NOT say *NB Voltage*. Read my previous post again, I'm referring to *CPU-NB Voltage*, they're completely different.

Having the NB Voltage at 1.35v will most probably kill your board, I said CPU-NB Voltage.


----------



## Alex132

NB-CPU. Not just NB.
North Bridge can go up to 1.35v. NB-CPU can go up to 1.5v IIRC

I would start with just bumping up the vcore and multi (sometimes bclk is better to overclock even with BE). Finding it stable with IntelBurnTest. 
Then try to find it long-term folding stable.


----------



## zodac

Right... there's a difference... check.


----------



## kcuestag

For the CPU-NB Voltage I would keep it always below 1.4v considering you're going to be stressing the CPU and the Motherboard almost 24/7.

NB voltage, I always kept it on AUTO on my old X6.


----------



## zodac

Ok, yeah, I was changing the CPU/NB voltage. It went red at 1.35v...


----------



## Alex132

I don't get why you need so much voltage for 3.8Ghz? I only had to have 1.38v for 3.8ghz and that was an old Denab 965


----------



## zodac

I think I could have been stable at 3.8Ghz with less voltage, but trying to 4Ghz now.


----------



## Alex132

Just try an easy 200x20 or 211x19 and 1.475v - for boot, rest on auto
That tends to work 90% of the time, then fine tweaking for stable.

Haven't read the whole thing so you might've tried that already


----------



## sweffymo

On most mobos that just means "Hey, make sure you really want to do this!"


----------



## zodac

I did, but I've done a reseat since then, and have only tried 250x16... think I should try tweaking the NB a bit more, or swap to 200x20?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Can we (we! like it's me doing it or something...) try 250x16 again with your new lower temps, same voltage, [email protected] (x11), RAM should be at 1066 divider to give 1333 (ie stock clocks with the lower multi - if my maths is right)


what happened when you tried this? Did it boot?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


On most mobos that just means "Hey, make sure you really want to do this!"


It went through yellow... then purple... then red...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


what happened when you tried this? Did it boot?


I'm on that now; problem is the FahCore keeps crashing.


----------



## the_beast

post cpu-z shots


----------



## kcuestag

Don't worry of CPU-NB Voltage goes RED, 1.35v on the *CPU-NB Voltage* is completely fine.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


post cpu-z shots












Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Don't worry of CPU-NB Voltage goes RED, 1.35v on the *CPU-NB Voltage* is completely fine.










O...k...

Still worried...


----------



## Alex132

Bclk is down the motherboard. My old 790FX couldn't take anything more than 215Bclk. But the CPU could go up to 210x23 multi on air. 
So I was lucky-ish, sometimes it's the otherway round.

Also try to keep the HT-link as close to stock as possible.
And just overclock one thing at a time, CPU. Then NB, etc.


----------



## kcuestag

make sure HT-Link is as close to 2000Mhz as you can, there's no point at increasing that, makes system unstable.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











O...k...

Still worried...


The HT link is way too high! Try too keep it as close to 1900mhz-2100mhz as possible, otherwise you might get stability issues. You should be able to change the multi on it to 8x to get it down to 2000mhz.

Edit: ninja'd by kcuestag


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


make sure HT-Link is as close to 2000Mhz as you can, there's no point at increasing that, makes system unstable.


Isn't it different for the x6's?
Like 2.6 or 2.8 or 3Ghz or something


----------



## zodac

Yeah, ok, gone to 200x20, and HT link is down to 2006.







CPU/NB voltage is 1.35, and I've put the CPU voltage down to 1.475v.

Stable for wPrime 1024m, and gonna try Folding now.


----------



## mach1

Good morning, all...

z, nobody answered you as to why your vcore is jumping around in cpuz. If it was under load, it is because you have LLC to auto or enabled or something. Load Line Calibration will give the vcore a jump if the board detects a vdroop (reduction in vcore) under load. Just helps with stability.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, ok, gone to 200x20, and HT link is down to 2006.







CPU/NB voltage is 1.35, and I've put the CPU voltage down to 1.475v.

Stable for wPrime 1024m, and gonna try Folding now.


You know you could have used your previous setup but just reduced the HT link multiplier...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex132*


Isn't it different for the x6's?
Like 2.6 or 2.8 or 3Ghz or something


No, the HT-Link must remain as close to 2000Mhz as possible, you're talking about the Northbridge, which is the higher the better.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, ok, gone to 200x20, and HT link is down to 2006.







CPU/NB voltage is 1.35, and I've put the CPU voltage down to 1.475v.

Stable for wPrime 1024m, and gonna try Folding now.


Good good, thank you kcuestag.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No, the HT-Link must remain as close to 2000Mhz as possible, you're talking about the Northbridge, which is the higher the better.










I know that there was a change from 7xx and/or Denab (x4) to 8xx and/or Thuban (x6) Just can't remember what got bumped
I guess it was NB then


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


You know you could have used your previous setup but just reduced the HT link multiplier...










I was swapping to 200x20 anyway.









Issue now though... I'm able to get into Windows no problem, but when I try to get into the BIOS, the computer restarts...


----------



## sweffymo

Weird... You might have to reset CMOS to be able to get back into the BIOS.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I was swapping to 200x20 anyway.









Issue now though... I'm able to get into Windows no problem, but when I try to get into the BIOS, the computer restarts...










silly Zed, doesnt even know that you dont use the reset button to get into the BIOS....


----------



## zodac

Just shut down and I was able to get back in again.









Right... 1.485v for the CPU, and 1.375v for the CPU/NB... let's see if this works.


----------



## kcuestag

Keep us updated.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Keep us updated.










yes please, we are here to help and mock you, Zed.


----------



## mach1

We're trying to help... pretty sure you're the only one mocking at the same time


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


We're trying to help... pretty sure you're the only one mocking at the same time










Your loss, my gain? Ive been helpful....


----------



## sweffymo

Hey, I'm mocking AND helping! You just can't tell because sarcasm doesn't go well on the internet.


----------



## zodac

Stable now at 1.5v, but it's hitting 63Â°C. :/


----------



## mach1

What... wait... sarcasm _doesn't_ transmit over the internet?










EDIT: too hot, z... =/=stable


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Stable now at 1.5v, but it's hitting 63Â°C. :/


Time for water cooling?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Stable now at 1.5v, but it's hitting 63Â°C. :/


too hot, try 19.5x20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


What... wait... sarcasm _doesn't_ transmit over the internet?










EDIT: too hot, z... =/=stable


I trasmit sarcasm (and some other things) over the interweb


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


EDIT: too hot, z... =/=stable


Folding without crashing = stable to me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Time for water cooling?


Not yet.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Folding without crashing = stable to me.

Not yet.










try to come off the voltage one notch at a time until it is no longer stable, then put it at last stable V

the added voltage is whats making it run hot


----------



## zodac

Righto. _*salute*_


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not yet.










Go pay gappo a visit and steal his phase unit.


----------



## Kevdog

I was reading through this thread and I think I saw stock Cooler Master TIM on the 212+, I was using it on my 212+ and changed it last week to MX4 and was shocked my temps instantly went down 6c, just putting that out there......*stepping back now*....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Go pay gappo a visit and steal his phase unit.










I already told Zed to do so, Zed is apparently to self righteous to steal from the AMD OCing master though.


----------



## sweffymo

Don't lower the frequency unless you have to.









You also might be more stable at lower voltage at 250 base freq.


----------



## zodac

Dropped the CPU voltage two notches, the CPU/NB one notch, and the temps are still in the 61Â°C range.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Dropped the CPU voltage two notches, the CPU/NB one notch, and the temps are still in the 61Â°C range.


is it just me or is that a 2C drop? is that as low as itll go?
CPU-NB can almost definitely be set ot 1.3 and left there


----------



## zodac

Not quite... spiked to 62 on occasion, then I turned the client off. Pretty certain it would still go higher.

I'll drop the CPU/ND to 1.3 and see if it's still stable.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Dropped the CPU voltage two notches, the CPU/NB one notch, and the temps are still in the 61Â°C range.


Isn't 2 notches like 0.05v?

Also, is your cpu fan at 100%?


----------



## the_beast

what fans do you have? Case temps? Airflow in case? Any chance of a push-pull on the 212+?

If you'd posted pics when asked before we could maybe help with the case cooling, which might make the difference between a nice stable fast folding machine and an oven.


----------



## mach1

Also... this might sound like a stupid question, but which way is the cpu fan blowing?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Isn't 2 notches like 0.05v?


_*mumbles* _I dunno.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Also, is your cpu fan at 100%?


I don't know... I cna get the RPM but no values for the %.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


what fans do you have? Case temps? Airflow in case? Any chance of a push-pull on the 212+?


Stock fan that came with the 212+, and a Rosewill too.

Not certain whether I've got it on push-pull, but all fans are lined up the same way.


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


what fans do you have? Case temps? Airflow in case? Any chance of a push-pull on the 212+?

If you'd posted pics when asked before we could maybe help with the case cooling, which might make the difference between a nice stable fast folding machine and an oven.


+1 to this comment.

An idea on how stuff is set up definitely helps out!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_*mumbles* _I dunno.

I don't know... I cna get the RPM but no values for the %.

Stock fan that came with the 212+, and a Rosewill too.

*Not certain whether I've got it on push-pull, but all fans are lined up the same way.







*


that scares me

post pics

you can set fan usage to 100% in BIOS


----------



## zodac

Fine!


----------



## mach1

Yeah.. in bios, go to power, hardware monitor, and disable all fan profiles... they will then be 100% all the time.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


that scares me

post pics

you can set fan usage to 100% in BIOS


I wouldn't doubt it if z had the fans in a "push, push" config


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I wouldn't doubt it if z had the fans in a "push, push" config










thats what I was thinking....


----------



## 0bit

Well, it did say that all the fans are lined up the same way. So, maybe push/pull from back to front of case?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


Well, it did say that all the fans are lined up the same way. So, maybe push/pull from back to front of case?


or from top to bottom....


----------



## mach1

A quick vid of the computer running and posted to youtube would give us all the needed info.


----------



## zodac

Here, hopefully this should be enough info.


----------



## the_beast

yep - tells me your rear fan is on backwards


----------



## Desert Rat

I keep going on breaks at work just to read this thread. zodac's oc noobness factor is just hilarious.


----------



## sweffymo

This might sound strange to you, but I think if you were to take the Rosewill fan off of the cooler you would see better temps.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


yep - tells me your rear fan is on backwards


Why would CM put a fan on backwards?!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


I keep going on breaks at work just to read this thread. zodac's oc noobness factor is just hilarious.










Yeah... shut up!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


This might sound strange to you, but I think if you were to take the Rosewill fan off of the cooler you would see better temps.










Nice try.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

zodac, thats push/push, flip the rosewill around or ditch it

EDIT: you are aware that the GPU is supposed to go in the top most PCIEx16 slot right?
the second one is only gonna run at x8


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why would CM put a fan on backwards?! :eek


the rear fan on the 212+ - it should be blowing backwards, towards the rear of the case.


----------



## zodac

Bah! Folding is so much easier than this...


----------



## sweffymo

The CM blademaster that came on the 212+ is surely better than even push/pull with that Rosewill fan.

The fact that you had it push/push makes it even worse!


----------



## the_beast

Easier than making sure the air all blows in the same direction?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Bah! Folding is so much easier than this...


yes simply opening a program is easier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


The CM blademaster that came on the 212+ is surely better than even push/pull with that Rosewill fan.

The fact that you had it push/push makes it even worse!










idk if single would be better or not, but Im sure it would be better than push/push

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Easier than making sure the air all blows in the same direction?


that part is easier than folding

EDIT These issues are why I wanted your assembly of a PC to be this years summer feel good movie.
Please put the GPU in its proper slot though


----------



## shnur

You can do it Z! We're all here









A general rule of thumb is that the fan blows towards it's X frame.


----------



## mach1

First, the gpu in the correct slot doesn't matter for folding.

Now, on to the fans... it looks like the rear fan is intake, the top fan is intake, and the cpu cooler is blowing from back to front... correct? Also, are the two fans on the cooler fighting each other?

I'm assuming that the fan(s) on the front of the case are intake, as well...?

I would make the rear fan exhaust, take the extra fan off the cooler and point the cm one towards the exhaust in push, either change or don't change the top fan, leave the front fan(s) as intake, and if there is a side fan(s), intake them as well.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


zodac, thats push/push, flip the rosewill around or ditch it


I don't know why, but I knew zodac would make that mistake


----------



## Desert Rat

You might want to change your gpu to your #1 slot. That same situation caused me random issues where it would not see the gpu in the second slot at boot up. Its weird but it happens on some Asus boards.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Now, on to the fans... it looks like the rear fan is intake, the top fan is intake, and the cpu cooler is blowing from back to front... correct? Also, are the two fans on the cooler fighting each other?


No - rear fan is exhaust, as is the top. Front fan is blowing in to the heatsink, but sadly so is the back one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


A general rule of thumb is that the fan blows towards it's X frame.


this


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


First, the gpu in the correct slot doesn't matter for folding.

Now, on to the fans... it looks like the rear fan is intake, the top fan is intake, and the cpu cooler is blowing from back to front... correct? Also, are the two fans on the cooler fighting each other?

I'm assuming that the fan(s) on the front of the case are intake, as well...?

I would make the rear fan exhaust, take the extra fan off the cooler and point the cm one towards the exhaust in push, either change or don't change the top fan, leave the front fan(s) as intake, and if there is a side fan(s), intake them as well.


Actually that's how Z put the fans on.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


First, the gpu in the correct slot doesn't matter for folding.

Now, on to the fans... it looks like the rear fan is intake, the top fan is intake, and the cpu cooler is blowing from back to front... correct? Also, are the two fans on the cooler fighting each other?

I'm assuming that the fan(s) on the front of the case are intake, as well...?

I would make the rear fan exhaust, take the extra fan off the cooler and point the cm one towards the exhaust in push, either change or don't change the top fan, leave the front fan(s) as intake, and if there is a side fan(s), intake them as well.


case fans are all set up right, CPU cooler fans are both blowing into the CPU cooler which is wrong. Case come with front intake.
the only real problem is the gpu in the wrong slot and that clear rosewill fan blowing the wrong way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


You might want to change your gpu to your #1 slot. That same situation caused me random issues where it would not see the gpu in the second slot at boot up. Its weird but it happens on some Asus boards.


thats why I suggested it

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Actually that's how Z put the fans on.


nice visual aid, it really should be quite helpful
for some reason everytime i write a compliment it looks sarcastic and I can't help it!


----------



## mach1

oops.. sry z, shnur is right... but the push/push is killing ur cooling.

EDIT: and that is different ram than what the model number showed me.


----------



## sweffymo

Just get rid of the rosewill. Having push/pull with 1 weaker fan is usually worse than having push with a single fan.


----------



## enmariack

What's all this talk of push/pull? Everybody knows the airflow should simply go northeast for optimal cooling.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


oops.. sry z, shnur is right... but the push/push is killing ur cooling.

*EDIT: and that is different ram than what the model number showed me.*


it matches

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231417


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Just get rid of the rosewill. Having push/pull with 1 weaker fan is usually worse than having push with a single fan.


AFAIK it's not worse, it's just that air will move as fast as the slowest fan; hence why you usually want identical fans on both sides.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enmariack*


What's all this talk of push/pull? Everybody knows the airflow should simply go northeast for optimal cooling.


That's only on Tuesdays!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


AFAIK it's not worse, it's just that air will move as fast as the slowest fan; hence why you usually want identical fans on both sides.


If the air is moving as fast as the slowest fan, how is that not worse than having a single faster fan? This is air cooling; static pressure doesn't matter.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


AFAIK it's not worse, it's just that air will move as fast as the slowest fan; hence why you usually want identical fans on both sides.


this is true for rads but because the sides of the cooler are open, any air that the cm pushes and the rw cant pull is pushed out the sides


----------



## mach1

F3-10666CL9D-8GB was the model she gave us... that was ram with no heat spreaders.

edit: actually, that model doesn't match any set of ram perfectly...


----------



## Blitz6804

Push/pull means a fan in front of the fins pushing in, and one in the back pulling out.

zodac: easiest way to test is to take a facial tissue and dangle it near a fan. It should be sucking towards the back of the case, towards the cooler when looking at the black fan, and away from the cooler when looking at the clear fan. If both sides suck in... you have a problem.

Depending on where the PC is, sometimes you can get better cooling by having that rear fan be an INTAKE rather than an exhaust, and having the fans on the CPU cooler flipped the other way. I am not a fan of this, however, as the exhaust off the GPU can find its way back into the case that way.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I did, but I've done a reseat since then, and have only tried 250x16... think I should try tweaking the NB a bit more, or swap to 200x20?


All other things being equal, the 250x16 will out perform the 200x20. In fact, from my testing, 245x16 is about equal to 200x20. I did not realize your motherboard gave nearly a 1 MHz bump to the HTT, however. Try 249x16 if 250 is not stable. Your NB multiplier can be 10-11x, your HT multiplier should be 8x.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Just shut down and I was able to get back in again.









Right... 1.485v for the CPU, and 1.375v for the CPU/NB... let's see if this works.


That CPU-NB voltage is high. 1.400 V is the absolute max for air cooling, 1.450 V for water cooling. I concur with your motherboard, 1.325 V is as high as I would go. (I run 1.300 V right now.)


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


this is true for rads but because the sides of the cooler are open, any air that the cm pushes and the rw cant pull is pushed out the sides


Makes sense.









I think Z should just try with and without; see what gets better temps.


----------



## zodac

GPUs been working fine in this slot; don't see any reaosn to move it unless it stops working.

Anyway, Folding is up... let's see how the temps look this time.


----------



## the_beast

if this works you owe me a pint of the black stuff next time I'm in Dublin...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


if this works you owe me a pint of the black stuff next time I'm in Dublin...


Octopus ink is expensive!


----------



## mach1

mmmm...delicious octopus ink.

/homer


----------



## zodac

What kind of temps would be decent here? CPU voltage at 1.49 or 1.5 now, and CPU/NB is at 1.3v... only started Folding, but it looks like it's around 56/57Â°C right now.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What kind of temps would be decent here? CPU voltage at 1.49 or 1.5 now, and CPU/NB is at 1.3v... only started Folding, but it looks like it's around 56/57Â°C right now.


thats much better, you still need to ease the CPU voltage down like i told you earlier though, go as low as possible
leave the CPU-NB where it is though


----------



## zodac

Ok, gonna let it Fold for another 10 mins just to see where the temps go.


----------



## the_beast

so are we at the magic 4GHz?


----------



## zodac

4013Mhz, in fact.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


4013Mhz, in fact.










yeah that htt doesnt do a perfect 200MHz
very nice 4.0 Giggle Hurtz though


----------



## mach1

4.013


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14136089*
> 4013Mhz, in fact.


showoff


----------



## Alex132

Thought the 212+ would do better :/

What's the ambient?


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14136036*
> What kind of temps would be decent here? CPU voltage at 1.49 or 1.5 now, and CPU/NB is at 1.3v... only started Folding, but it looks like it's around 56/57°C right now.


Still too warm. I am currently SMP folding at 47º C. Under Prime95 Large FFTs I only hit 55º C. (All this is "Core"... "CPU" reads 41 / 49º C respectively.)

Granted, I am in a 22º C ambient.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132;14136124*
> Thought the 212+ would do better :/
> 
> What's the ambient?


I dunno... hotter than normal, but not actually hot.


----------



## Desert Rat

Im surprise how well it performs at 1.5vcore. Im almost sure my Noctua DH14 can not do that with my ambient of 27-30c plus I have 2 other folding rigs there. It must be very cool there.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat;14136240*
> Im surprise how well it performs at 1.5vcore. Im almost sure my Noctua DH14 can not do that with my ambient of 27c. It must be very cool there.


yeah Zed will get much better temps as Zed gets the VCore closer to where it needs to be


----------



## sweffymo

Do we get badges for helping you set up your PC, Z?


----------



## mach1

I would approve...


----------



## 0bit

Badges with a push/push fan config icon.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;14136437*
> Badges with a push/push fan config icon.


I approve of this idea


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;14136437*
> Badges with a push/push fan config icon.


Haha, that would be great.


----------



## zodac

Haha.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;14136437*
> Badges with a push/push fan config icon.


Thirded


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14136484*
> Haha.


Lighten up Zed, you got a free rig and we got a few laughs at your expense


----------



## zodac

Almost there... set the voltage to 1.475v, and temps were at 54°C... then the FahCore crashed after like 10%.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14136655*
> Almost there... set the voltage to 1.475v, and temps were at 54°C... then the FahCore crashed after like 10%.


sounds like 1.48 it is then.... 54C isnt to bad tempwise though


----------



## Alex132

Just noticed something

















Also the core crashed or did the PC BSOD?
If it crashed it could also be the RAM








What are the volts/mhz it's at now?


----------



## sweffymo

Z, are you going to OC your graphics card too? The single slot one won't have as much headroom but it is still worth doing...

Wish we had known you'd be getting a whole new rig when we picked out your GPU...


----------



## BWG

Looks like you are still at it. Having fun? Speaking of ^, did you put the chip in the first PCIe slot so the second slot runs at x16?


----------



## zodac

No BSOD; just the core crashing... so it may well be the RAM.

It's all at stock right now though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14137213*
> Z, are you going to OC your graphics card too? The single slot one won't have as much headroom but it is still worth doing...


Yeah, I'll be OCing it once 4Ghz is stable.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14137213*
> Wish we had known you'd be getting a whole new rig when we picked out your GPU...


It all sort of snowballed, didn't it?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14137224*
> No BSOD; just the core crashing... so it may well be the RAM.
> 
> It's all at stock right now though...


give the ram a voltage bump to 1.55
dont worry, you wont break it at that voltage


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14137224*
> No BSOD; just the core crashing... so it may well be the RAM.
> 
> It's all at stock right now though...


It's probably still the chip. Even if there is no BSOD the chip can still be unstable and the core will crash.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14137250*
> It's probably still the chip. Even if there is no BSOD the chip can still be unstable and the core will crash.


Don't tell me what Folding clients can and can't do! Just because I can't OC doesn't mean I'm *completely* useless.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14137224*
> No BSOD; just the core crashing... so it may well be the RAM.
> 
> It's all at stock right now though...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14137236*
> Yeah, I'll be OCing it once 4Ghz is stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all sort of snowballed, didn't it?


Double! OMG!


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14137267*
> Don't tell me what Folding clients can and can't do! Just because I can't OC doesn't mean I'm *completely* useless.


After your push/pull screw up, I just don't know any more what you do and do not know


----------



## sks72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14137224*
> No BSOD; just the core crashing... so it may well be the RAM.
> 
> It's all at stock right now though...


When mine did that it was usually Vcore/CPU-NB.


----------



## zodac

If it's Folding related, just assume I haven't forgotten it all.


----------



## BWG

Cheater, did you see my post about your PCIe slot? I got a little better performance by sticking that PCIe chip in the first slot to make the second one run in x16 and use it instead.


----------



## zodac

No need for x16 for Folding, so not a problem.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I still dont get why you put it in the wrong slot.....

But not being able to OC does in fact make you completely useless on an OC'ing forum


----------



## BWG

I got a little more out of x16 than x8 myself, but maybe a 450 won't. +2%


----------



## zodac

I liked the look of that slot more than the top one.

And I've never been able to OC; I've not been a total failure here.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14137367*
> I still dont get why you put it in the wrong slot.....
> 
> But not being able to OC does in fact make you completely useless on an OC'ing forum


Lots of people don't know how to OC on here







It's a good place to learn a thing or two. This just happens to be one of the more high-profile OC'ings...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14137389*
> I liked the look of that slot more than the top one.
> 
> And I've never been able to OC; I've not been a total failure here.


You would

We just figured it was a hardware limitation, not a pod limitation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14137390*
> Lots of people don't know how to OC on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good place to learn a thing or two. This just happens to be one of the more high-profile OC'ings...


zodac has been here long enough to have read about it


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14137389*
> I liked the look of that slot more than the top one.
> 
> And I've never been able to OC; I've not been a total failure here.


If you put the 450 in the bottom slot, all you gotta do is shut down and stick that chip that came with the board into the first slot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14137367*
> I still dont get why you put it in the wrong slot.....
> 
> But not being able to OC does in fact make you completely useless on an OC'ing forum


Yeah, -1 BOOOOOO!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14137405*
> zodac has been here long enough to have read about it


Reading yes, but never actually experiencing it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14137426*
> Reading yes, but never actually experiencing it.


This is one case where it really is exactly like you read about it, assuming you put the GPU in the right slot and not the one that looked prettier


----------



## zodac

What difference does it make for the GPU though? I've not really had that explained here... would it affect the stability of the CPU OC?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14137483*
> What difference does it make for the GPU though? I've not really had that explained here... would it affect the stability of the CPU OC?


not if you put that chip in the first slot like you were told. It could cause any number of issues and will add latency for your softcore gaming sessions...

EDIT: Also, it doesnt look like a 5 year old assembled it when its in the proper slot....


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14137483*
> What difference does it make for the GPU though? I've not really had that explained here... would it affect the stability of the CPU OC?


It shouldn't. Sometimes when running dice on my CPU I'll run my GPU in one of the bottom slots to keep it away from any condensation, and it hasn't affected my CPU's stability at all.


----------



## zodac

Which chip?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14137532*
> Which chip?


vga switch card, it fits in a pci-e x16 slot....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14137546*
> *vga switch card*, it fits in a pci-e x16 slot....


----------



## 0bit

Hold the









Quote:


> Cons: * When using a single video card, it must be placed in the blue PCI-E X16 slot with a *VGA switch card in the grey slot*. This is a slightly more inconvenient position that the one closest to the northbridge. It forced me to do alot of cable management and barly cleared my powersupply. Depends on your case/VGA card.


From http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131631

Look at page 2-20 in the manual:

switch card in slot 1 and videocard in slot 2 will get you 16x.

no card in slot 1 and videocard in slot 2 will get you 8x

Though it shouldn't mess with your cpu oc.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A89GTD_PROUSB3/#download


----------



## shnur

Yeah; for that board, you need special PCIE switch card


----------



## Alex132

Just move it down.
I used the third slot on my 790FX, reduced noise A HELL of a lot and temps went down too :3


----------



## Desert Rat

It does not affect oc but in my case kept giving me totally random reboot problems. Some times it would boot up and some times it wouldnt. You might not experience any problems.


----------



## zodac

I don't recall getting a switch card...


----------



## 0bit

Add another 450? D:

Shouldn't matter for folding, for gaming? maybe


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14138059*
> I don't recall getting a switch card...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;14138069*
> Add another 450? D:


This is the best solution to said problem


----------



## 0bit

What about http://asus.co.uk/support/ + I haz no switch card... There's a Rep of Ireland number on the page. Worth a shot?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;14138277*
> What about http://asus.co.uk/support/ + I haz no switch card... There's a Rep of Ireland number on the page. Worth a shot?


second 450 is definitely better....


----------



## zodac

Yeah... 4Ghz isn't stable... gonna go for 3.9Ghz now.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14138771*
> Yeah... 4Ghz isn't stable... gonna go for 3.9Ghz now.


----------



## zodac

I know.


----------



## mach1

Oh well.. The difference between 3.9 and 4.0 really is only e-peen..









...and 100MHz...


----------



## zodac

And e-peen.


----------



## matroska

And just 5-6 seconds TPF







no big deal Z!


----------



## mach1

Hey.. look at it this way... my i7-950 is at 3.9, and it beats some other quad i7's at 4.0+ in ppd... the cpu clock is not the be all, end all...there are other factors...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14138943*
> And e-peen.


claim to be a girl and want e-peen, kinda pod-ish
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14138949*
> And just 5-6 seconds TPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no big deal Z!


mostly e-peen though


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but I'm thinking mainly for -bigadv, and since the RAM can't be OC'd much (if at all), then core clock is all I've really got.


----------



## juano

Do pods have e-peen?


----------



## HobieCat

z, you can just strip your OS to make up for the lost tpf.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14138994*
> Do pods have e-peen?


good question
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14139001*
> z, you can just strip your OS to make up for the lost tpf.


also when you do your linux install, Ive found that Fedora gets slightly faster frametimes than Ubuntu.


----------



## zodac

But I use this OS!


----------



## mach1

http://www.overclock.net/main-components/1059062-sale-g-skill-rip-jaws-1600mhz.html

Those are a good price, shipped in uk


----------



## Blitz6804

When you said "4 GHz isn't stable," which way... all three you tried?

mach1: She's in IE, not UK.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14139038*
> also when you do your linux install, Ive found that Fedora gets slightly faster frametimes than Ubuntu.


I only intend to use a VM for summer; once Uni starts again I might go over to native Linux since I won't be online as much.

But I'll definitely try out some different distros and see how they go. Only issue's finding a damn driver for my network adaptor.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14139043*
> But I use this OS!


So you're going to do bigadv via VM? With the new points scheme, I'm not sure if it'll be worth it unless you're using Linux natively.

ninja'd by z


----------



## csm725

Z's in Internet Explorer? No wonder we haven't gotten the TC updates yet.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14139059*
> When you said "4 GHz isn't stable," which way... all three you tried?


200x20, 250x16, what was the third?


----------



## HobieCat

211x19


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14139059*
> When you said "4 GHz isn't stable," which way... all three you tried?
> 
> mach1: She's in IE, not UK.


Ireland is in the UK though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14139071*
> So you're going to do bigadv via VM? With the new points scheme, I'm not sure if it'll be worth it unless you're using Linux natively.
> 
> ninja'd by z


i concur
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14139079*
> Z's in Internet Explorer? No wonder we haven't gotten the TC updates yet.


Zed's goofy like that


----------



## zodac

I can't imagine it'd be any cooler even if I did manage to get it stable... I think I'll just try and get 3.9Ghz at a decent temp.

If nothing else, I know 3.8Ghz was good... so that'll do for now if necessary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14139113*
> Ireland is in the UK though


Not quite.


----------



## sweffymo

240x16.5 is ALMOST 4ghz... Your RAM multipliers may bot be happy about that though.


----------



## Blitz6804

249x16, since your board doesn't actually give 250 when you tell it to.


----------



## HobieCat

300*13 will give you 3.9ghz, 3000mhz NB, 2100mhz HT, and 1600mhz ram (if you set all of the multi's properly). And more often than not, a high FSB will give better performance than a low FSB with a high multi at the same clocks.

I don't know if you would want to bother trying this though, as you would have to change all of your multi's and it would OC your ram too.


----------



## Blitz6804

Her RAM is only rated for DDR3-1333 though. She would need to drop to the DDR3-800 divider to give herself DDR3-1200, and I think the loss of RAM will lose more than the faster CPU will pick up.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14139229*
> Her RAM is only rated for DDR3-1333 though. She would need to drop to the DDR3-800 divider to give herself DDR3-1200, and I think the loss of RAM will lose more than the faster CPU will pick up.


The 1333 ram should be able to do 1600mhz on the 3:8 divider without too much difficulty.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14139246*
> The 1333 ram should be able to do 1600mhz on the 3:8 divider without too much difficulty.


actually, it probably won't


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14139261*
> actually, it probably won't


It's that bad, eh? I have 1333 ram that can do ~1740mhz 7-7-6, but I guess I got lucky.


----------



## zodac

Bah... at 3.9Ghz, but forgot to change the HT and the NB; at 1600 and 2200 right now.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14139293*
> It's that bad, eh? I have 1333 ram that can do ~1740mhz 7-7-6, but I guess I got lucky.


very nice.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14139293*
> It's that bad, eh? I have 1333 ram that can do ~1740mhz 7-7-6, but I guess I got lucky.


Its not so much that its 1333, its that its 1333 and CL9. for the most part these DIMMS are made from bottom binned IC's; which is why the rarely OC at all.


----------



## zodac

Should I try OCing it anyway? Maybe put it to 1600Mhz at 1.65v and see if it works?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht;14139334*
> very nice.


Yeah, only found that out thanks to the memory benching comp in may.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14139366*
> Should I try OCing it anyway? Maybe put it to 1600Mhz at 1.65v and see if it works?


Wouldn't hurt to try, but I would try 1.55v, then 1.60v, then 1.65v.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14139366*
> Should I try OCing it anyway? Maybe put it to 1600Mhz at 1.65v and see if it works?


can't hurt, 1.65 is high though


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14139380*
> Yeah, only found that out thanks to the memory benching comp in may.


Yea that's pretty crazy actually, it didn't do it at stock volts though did it?
The only memory I've tweaked is my old 4Gb 16000 cl9 kit, I was just happy to get 1484 with cl8 out of it at stock volts. I haven't tried to do any tweaking on this kit, because I'm not really sure what to try, I don't want to up VRAM volts on SB, and even though this is midgrade 1600 cl8 I don't really see it doing 1600 cl7 or 1866 cl8. I'm happy with it as is though.


----------



## Blitz6804

1.65 V is fine for some RAM... I admit I have not looked into yours, however.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

if it doesnt work try loosening the timings to CL 10 or CL11


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14139440*
> Yea that's pretty crazy actually, it didn't do it at stock volts though did it?
> The only memory I've tweaked is my old 4Gb 16000 cl9 kit, I was just happy to get 1484 with cl8 out of it at stock volts. I haven't tried to do any tweaking on this kit, because I'm not really sure what to try, I don't want to up VRAM volts on SB, and even though this is midgrade 1600 cl8 I don't really see it doing 1600 cl7 or 1866 cl8. I'm happy with it as is though.


Stock volts, no, not even close. IIRC I put 1.72v through them, and stock is 1.50v


----------



## BWG

I run my G.Skill rated at 1.5v at 1.65v. I think those chips are very similar to mine, just not clocked as high.

I get better latency and bandwith at 6-8-6-20-24 1600 than I do at 7-9-7-20-24 and 1704. You have to run benchmark tests to see which is more efficient; higher clock or lower timings.


----------



## shnur

The cool thing about RAM is that it's pretty cheap to replace


----------



## eloverton2

check out gskill's support page. you might even have to (gasp) post around there, or send an email, but someone should let you know your max recommended v's for that ram. corsair's and mushkin both have done it for me in the past...


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

my g,skill 1,5v can run no prob at 1,7v


----------



## BWG

Switch Card Pic










Do you have a Pro? Is it the USB3 edition?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Fine... here's the GPU. I'm posting it because its fan is purple.



















This post reaks of feminity! Look at the colors under it too.


----------



## zodac

Looks like I'm sticking with 3.9Ghz then... gonna try the volatges tomorrow and try and get it cooler (about 56Â°C here now). RAM doesn't seem to OC at all... tried it at 1400Mhz with 1.6v and didn't work.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Do you have a Pro? Is it the USB3 edition?


That's the one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


This post reaks of feminity! Look at the colors under it too.


Yup, knew you guys would appreciate it.


----------



## BWG

You gotta have that switch card then. I like the video card and also like purple.

I know you think x8 and x16 don't matter, but I got a little more out of the card for folding. +2% on a single 460. You may not notice on the 450 though.

3.9 is not bad at all. Sorry about your memory. Maybe a lower timing will hold. I would just wrap it up for now and fold. Read some of the stickies and get a better feel for OC'ing. Do you think it is fun? Your video card will really benefit from an OC too. That is much easier to do.


----------



## zodac

Oh yeah, I've done GPU OCing before. Not played with the voltages there though, so I'll need to get some numbers on what it can handle.

As for liking OCing... still not sure to be honest.


----------



## Kevdog

Wow you guys been working on this all day, just read all the pages and I'm thinking to myself.....we do this for fun?...


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh yeah, I've done GPU OCing before. Not played with the voltages there though, so I'll need to get some numbers on what it can handle.

As for liking OCing... still not sure to be honest.










When I was on air on the the 460SE I am folding for Explosm, I noticed the voltage increases created a lot more heat and very minimal clock and shadder gains. You just need to test the card on your own rather than apply someone elses clock.

I am sure you will get help when you get around to it. On Nvidia, just use MSI Afterburner so you can boot at the clock speeds you set on startup. You may need to configure it to show voltage and force constant voltage though if you want to try increasing it.


----------



## zodac

Not moving from Evga Precision unless someone tells me it'll reduce the OC I could get.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


This post reaks of feminity! Look at the colors under it too.


well this IS z's thread and she is a girl....


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not moving from Evga Precision unless someone tells me it'll reduce the OC I could get.










It will reduce the OC you can get because it does not include voltage adjustments. EVGA makes you install Eleet Tuning, a seperate utility, to make voltage adjustments and it does not have an option to apply the voltage settings at boot.

MSI Afterburner allows you to set the clock, shadder,memory speeds, and the voltage to run at startup all in one single program.

They both operate on the Riva Tuner scripts and I will never understand why EVGA does not embed voltage adjustments into Precision. MSI does a much better job updating Afterburner too.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not moving from Evga Precision unless someone tells me it'll reduce the OC I could get.










msi afterburner is sooooo much better


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


msi precision is sooooo much better










MSI Afterburner not MSI Precision.


----------



## BWG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wahrheitoderpflicht*


msi precision is sooooo much better










I got this mistake before you







it. Muhahaha!









Edit: I am not alone it appears.







by CSM!


----------



## csm725

Ninja skills.


----------



## zodac

Seems I spoke too soon; 3.9Ghz wasn't stable once I opened up another couple of applications, and with the temps as they are, I wouldn't feel too comfortable upping the voltage...


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Seems I spoke too soon; 3.9Ghz wasn't stable once I opened up another couple of applications, and with the temps as they are, I wouldn't feel too comfortable upping the voltage...


Damn. Why didn't they get you a 2500k? Idiots.








Those are easy to OC to 4.3-4.5 on the 212+. Boot in to BIOS, set multiplier at 44, set Vcore at 1.31, profit.


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

sheesh...i said afterburner


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

so how are the frame times Zed?


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Damn. Why didn't they get you a 2500k? Idiots.








Those are easy to OC to 4.3-4.5 on the 212+. Boot in to BIOS, set multiplier at 44, set Vcore at 1.31, profit.


They worked with what they had and I missed that boat. Would have spotted a 2600k.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14142432*
> so how are the frame times Zed?


Different WU now so up to ~4mins, but 14.5k PPD. Was just a bit too hot at 3.9Ghz (59° spiking up into the 60s at times), so I've dropped it to 3.8Ghz and running at 52°C now. I don't think there's much to be gotten out of the RAM, but I'll try messing with the timings for them later on, after I get a few WUs in.









So, I think this OCing experience has come to an end for now; time to look into -bigadv instead. A sincere thank you to everyone; those of you who were part of getting the rig, and those who put up with my horrendous noobiness and showed me how to do a bit of OCing.









If you'll all excuse me, I have some people to go REP.


----------



## mach1

No prob, z... Hope I helped more than I hindered


----------



## zodac

You did not.


----------



## mach1

You're welcome.


----------



## zodac




----------



## mach1

It was from _CHINA_


----------



## zodac

Person in Canada sent it, so it was from Canada.


----------



## mach1

He's only 20km from the US border.. so he's practically American.


----------



## adzsask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14146457*
> He's only 20km from the US border.. so he's practically American.


Sorry doesn't work like that I live 15 mins from north dakota, i'm still and always will be Canadian







.


----------



## zodac

Not legally.


----------



## mach1

Legally, schmegally.


----------



## adzsask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14146479*
> Not legally.


Don't make me get documentation ! lol
P.S. nice shiny new 'puter where are the pics ?


----------



## zodac

Your pathetic rhyming doesn't make you less wrong.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14146511*
> Your pathetic rhyming doesn't make you less wrong.












The entire premise makes us both wrong, technically...


----------



## zodac

But you double posted, so you're more wrong. Thus, relatively speaking, I am correct.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14146457*
> He's only 20km from the US border.. so he's practically American.


Are you talking about me? Because I'm 100% Canadian!


----------



## mach1

Noooo... no.

We're talking about someone _else_ who lives 20km from the border... Amherstburg or something...


----------



## zodac

Lol, keep hitting the report button instead o the REP button.


----------



## mach1

Well that's a fine 'how-do-you-do'... Blitz be infractin' for us helpin'..


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14146624*
> Noooo... no.
> 
> We're talking about someone _else_ who lives 20km from the border... Amherstburg or something...


Lies! There's no one on OCN from Amherstburg. People from Amherstburg have never even heard of the internet.


----------



## mach1

Sombra...?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

nothing feels quite as nice as getting rep for making fun of Zed....


----------



## zodac

Wait until you get REP'd for insulting me; feels awesome.


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14146698*
> *Zed*....


Look at you! You're almost an honourary Canadian!

You're welcome.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14146701*
> Wait until you get REP'd for insulting me; feels awesome.


Ive gotten that before.... I called you an androgenous character very similar to SNL's Pat..... I did not enjoy the after effects of said REP(ORT)ing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14146712*
> Look at you! You're almost an *honorary* Canadian!
> 
> You're welcome.


Canada=North Michigan, so I think Id still be an American

and fixed


----------



## zodac

Well, it hasn't been disproven yet, so I dunno if it could be classed as an insult.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14146729*
> Well, it hasn't been disproven yet, so I dunno if it could be classed as an insult.


I got infracted for it









but that spammer was gone before I could hit report, click spam, and hit submit....


----------



## zodac

Yeah...


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14146716*
> Canada=North Michigan, so I think Id still be an American
> 
> and fixed


Hey.. whatever helps you find us on the map...









And if you're gonna call her 'Zed', you have to spell honour with a 'u'.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14146758*
> Hey.. whatever helps you find us on the map...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're gonna call her 'Zed', you have to spell honour with a 'u'.


While adding the extra U would help increase my WhatPulse stats, it is a completely wasted letter and has no plac in honor or color.... Silly Canadians specializing in the mispelling of words....


----------



## mach1

Pretty sure it had the 'u' before you Americans got all lazy and decided to drop it...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14146787*
> Pretty sure it had the 'u' before you Americans got all *smart and super efficient* and decided to drop it...


fixed


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14146808*
> fixed


I'm pretty sure it was correct the first time


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14146815*
> I'm pretty sure it was correct the first time


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Zed, when will you be grabbing a phase change unit so you can get too 5 Giggle Hurtz?


----------



## zodac

Well, going over my upgrading behaviour since I joined this site, I'll hazard a guess and say probably not before February 2015.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14146944*
> Well, going over my upgrading behaviour since I joined this site, I'll hazard a guess and say probably not before February 2015.


Only three and a half short years.


----------



## zodac

You've not even been on OCN for a year yet...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14146815*
> I'm pretty sure it was correct the first time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14146944*
> Well, going over my upgrading behaviour since I joined this site, I'll hazard a guess and say probably not before February 2015.


IDK, your Dell had lots of upgrades. 4GB of RAM, a TT PSU, Spinpoint, Q6600, 9800 GT, I bet you even did some sweet case modding....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14146976*
> You've not even been on OCN for a year yet...


what does that have to do with the price of milk?


----------



## zodac

They were all cheap or necessary upgrades; 1GB RAM was awful beforehand, 9800GT was needed when I got into Folding, the PSU came with the GPU, HDD was cheap so I gotit, and the Q6600 came when I found out my motherboard could support it, and 500PPD from the PD wasn't enough anymore.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14147021*
> They were all cheap or necessary upgrades; 1GB RAM was awful beforehand, 9800GT was needed when I got into Folding, the PSU came with the GPU, HDD was cheap so I gotit, and the Q6600 came when I found out my motherboard could support it, and 500PPD from the PD wasn't enough anymore.


I would view the phase change unit (or at least a rasa kit) as a necessity


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14146624*
> Noooo... no.
> 
> We're talking about someone _else_ who lives 20km from the border... Amherstburg or something...


I am about 26 km from the border... but I am in Amherst, not Amherstburg.









Besides, I did not contribute anything to zodac's build, I have a hard enough time keeping mine running.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14147079*
> I would view the phase change unit (or at least a rasa kit) as a necessity


Ha, went looking up a Rasa kit, and came across Lutro0's pics:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/262/rasa120kit.jpg/

Wouldn't a H50 be enough for me?


----------



## Blitz6804

H70 would be better... I hear the rad on the H50 is too thin to be worth much. NH-D14 destroyed it in the test I saw.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14147098*
> Ha, went looking up a Rasa kit, and came across Lutro0's pics:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/262/rasa120kit.jpg/
> 
> Wouldn't a H50 be enough for me?


you need at least the RX240, other wise you will never break 4 Giggle Hurtz
H50 wont out perform the 212+ enough to justify it cuz the rad is to thin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14147104*
> H70 would be better... I hear the rad on the H50 is too thin to be worth much. NH-D14 destroyed it in the test I saw.


H50 is way too thin, Im gonna upgrade from mine
NH-D14 also outperforms the H70 on OC'd 2600k's by ~5C


----------



## zodac

What about a H60? €26 cheaper than the H70 here.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14147104*
> H70 would be better... I hear the rad on the H50 is too thin to be worth much. NH-D14 destroyed it in the test I saw.


For the price of an H70 though, you might as well spend a few extra bucks and get the 240 rasa kit, because it destroys the H70.


----------



## zodac

Depends on what price I can get it for here, if at all.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14147128*
> What about a H60? €26 cheaper than the H70 here.


H50 with an ECO pump. It is better but its still not worth it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14147137*
> For the price of an H70 though, you might as well spend a few extra bucks and get the 240 rasa kit, because it destroys the H70.


This, I will be doing this for my Antec 900/ 1090T rig for bigadv


----------



## the_beast

Hmm - I just got repped with an insult. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## sweffymo

If it's in lieu of a badge, it's a bad thing.


----------



## zodac

Depends on whether you laughed or not.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14147212*
> Hmm - I just got repped with an insult. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


Depends on who you insulted.









Edit: I think I misinterpreted that


----------



## zodac

No... I sent the insult in the form of a REP.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14147222*
> Depends on whether you laughed or not.


Got to admit - I did a little.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14147235*
> Depends on who you insulted.


Me. I didn't do the insulting though


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14147247*
> No... I sent the insult in the form of a REP.


Yeah...I figured that out as soon as I posted it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Zed admitted to being useless when it REP'd me


----------



## sweffymo

Still waiting on that push/push "I helped Zodac" badge.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14147299*
> Zed admitted to being useless when it REP'd me


Rubbish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14147312*
> Still waiting on that push/push "I helped Zodac" badge.


You might wanna start holding you breath.


----------



## sweffymo

Sounds like a good idea to me...


----------



## BWG

I will trade you my chip and a 460SE for your chip and GPU. Your Hyper 212 will keep my chip cool enough. Together, they get 23k PPD.







I will even give you all the bios settings to run my clocks.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14147316*
> Rubbish.
> 
> You might wanna start holding you breath.


Quote:


> Handy to know for when I'm less useless in the future. ~zodac


You said it, not me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14147328*
> Sounds like a good idea to me...


yes, yes it does


----------



## zodac

Getting 27k while on OCN (with the 912/925pt WUs)... hitting 30k when I'm not online though.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14147346*
> I will trade you my chip and a 460SE for your chip and GPU. Your Hyper 212 will keep my chip cool enough. Together, they get 23k PPD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will even give you all the bios settings to run my clocks.


I'll trade your CPU/GPU for a bag of chips and a picture of a 590. I'll give you all the details required to read clocks. All in should get you no PPD, but at least you'll know the time and have something to eat while you dream you had a 590 to set fire to.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14147362*
> You said it, not me


Doesn't sound like something I'd say...


----------



## BWG

With those wu's, I am equal, come on! Do it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14147375*
> I'll trade your CPU/GPU for a bag of chips and a picture of a 590. I'll give you all the details required to read clocks. All in should get you no PPD, but at least you'll know the time and have something to eat while you dream you had a 590 to set fire to.


How big is the picture and what kind of chips?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14147376*
> Doesn't sound like something I'd say...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14147386*
> How big is the picture and what kind of chips?


big
and I think their Blazin' Buffalo Doritos


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14147369*
> Getting 27k while on OCN (with the 912/925pt WUs)... hitting 30k when I'm not online though.


That's some improvement over the 12K tops on the foldathons


----------



## Blitz6804

OutOfBalanceOX: You cannot PROVE it was zodac... it could have been someone claiming to be zodac to make zodac look bad. Id est, grateful.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14147433*


That looks faked...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14147434*
> That's some improvement over the 12K tops on the foldathons


18k tops.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14147433*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big
> and I think their Blazin' Buffalo Doritos


I....

Ummmmmm...

Cannot eat those things because they.....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14147458*
> That looks faked...


Yeah, I Photoshopped it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14147465*
> I....
> 
> Ummmmmm...
> 
> Cannot eat those things because they.....


more for me!!!!


----------



## the_beast

They're baked Lays Original - less fat so your fingers won't get greasy and mess up your 590 picture.

Picture will be the first one I find that I can rip out of a magazine.

Info on clock reading will be made up by my good self, and will probably gloss over all the tricky details like am and pm because I'm lazy.

To be perfectly honest I'm too lazy to go to the Post Office, so I'll fold the picture into a paper aeroplane, tip the chips into the folds and throw it out of the window. Should be fine though - I'm a pretty good shot, and you're only 3,000 miles away.

Deal?


----------



## BWG

That was hillarious!

I just noticed someone was giving rep in here.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14147369*
> Getting 27k while on OCN (with the 912/925pt WUs)... hitting 30k when I'm not online though.


How much does the 1090 get in SMP (if that's what your folding)?
How much does the 450 get on 9XX WU's?
Will you set up live stats?


----------



## BWG

Someone clicked the wrong rep button. csm and zodac sittin in a tree, K I S S I N G.


----------



## zodac

People impersonating me now...


----------



## Alex132

Yup,
also

Why does everyone say they aren't sure if you're female or male?


----------



## zodac

People are crazy.


----------



## BWG

So, you did not give me any rep at all?







There was one below that comment that I cropped out. Wow, rep troll fraud!


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14148608*
> People are crazy.


Also, quite possibly they have never dealt with a real, live female before. If they had, they would recognize the... idiosyncrasies...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG;14148636*
> So, you did not give me any rep at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was one below that comment that I cropped out. Wow, rep troll fraud!


I sent you one... for the post where you multiquoted like 7 people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14148684*
> Also, quite possibly they have never dealt with a real, live female before. If they had, they would recognize the... *idiosyncrasies*...


----------



## mach1

Not that you're idiosyncratic, z...


----------



## BWG

You just rep'd me for the non-quintuple post rather than the comments.









Thank you!


----------



## matroska

What about my REP?


----------



## sweffymo

Mount REP? Never been there.

Edit: Ninja'd.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14149121*
> What about my REP?


Who are you?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14149288*
> Who are you?


a mediocre video container


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14149288*
> Who are you?


You don't know me?








The guy in 18th









Me is sad...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14149349*
> a mediocre video container


I'm not a video container, and i'm not mediocre


----------



## 808MP5

TY zodac for helping me get my chimp badge


----------



## BWG

Nice avatar


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

We want more finished build pics!!!!!


----------



## BWG

We? I don't care about her sucky computer. Just kidding. Are you using MSI Afterburner yet?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


I don't care about her sucky computer.


the rest of us do


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


We want more finished build pics!!!!!


Well, what do you want to see?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14150899*
> Well, what do you want to see?


Everything, z. We want to see it all.


----------



## zodac




----------



## the_beast




----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14151004*
> Everything, z. We want to see it all.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, what do you want to see?


Everything, z. We want to see it all.


Lawl, I'm going to replace one of my sig quotes with this one.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Everything, z. We want to see it all.


I couldnt have put it better myself


----------



## zodac

You see, this is why I try not to post pics at all.

You give an inch...


----------



## the_beast

An inch of what?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


An inch of what?


Meh, not a good double entendre.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, that was pretty poor.

I hope your head is hanging in shame right now.


----------



## the_beast

Nope - it's halfway down my second bottle of red wine. Couldn't care less.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You see, this is why I try not to post pics at all.

You give an inch...


We just wanna see build pics, you dont necessarily need to be in them (although that would be preferred)

And you make no effort ot not post pics, just look at the Hayley thread


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


We just wanna see build pics, you dont necessarily need to be in them (although that would be preferred)


Anything in particular? It's on the floor in the corner right now, so I'll need to move it to take pics anyway.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


And you make no effort ot not post pics, just look at the Hayley thread


And when was the last time I posted a pic in there?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Anything in particular? It's on the floor in the corner right now, so I'll need to move it to take pics anyway.

And when was the last time I posted a pic in there?










anything you want, you can use your discretion. And you havent posted in there because you posted all your Hayley pics

i want a picture of its final resting place and a size comparison with the dell though


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Anything in particular? It's on the floor in the corner right now, so I'll need to move it to take pics anyway.


Fixed.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


And you havent posted in there because you posted all your Hayley pics


That's a lie, and you know it!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


i want a picture of its final resting place and a size comparison with the dell though


A bit too dark and cramped where it is now to take a proper picture... will stick it next to the Dell though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Fixed.


You're a buffoon.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You're a buffoon.


Not heard that word for a while. Since about 1842 in fact...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Not heard that word for a while. Since about 1842 in fact...


Back in your teens?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Back in your teens?


You cheeky bounder.

Did your parents not tell you children should be seen and not heard? Back in my day...


----------



## zodac

Could you go reminisce elsewhere, please?


----------



## the_beast




----------



## zodac




----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Could you go reminisce elsewhere, please?


could you post picture here today


----------



## zodac

I can't do that yet; there are people in the Steam chat for me to kick!


----------



## BWG

I have an idea that will save a mass amount of time. Find a mirror and set the computer in front of it. One picture shoots the left side, the right side in the mirror, and you.


----------



## zodac

I'll take some pictures tomorrow, k? You can see the Dell too.


----------



## BWG

All in favor of not seeing the Dell say I. Did you mod it?


----------



## zodac

I coloured in the "DELL" logo... does that count?


----------



## Onions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I coloured in the "DELL" logo... does that count?


in my books it does


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


All in favor of not seeing the Dell say *aye*. Did you mod it?


Fixed

And I kinda wanna see the modded Dell.


----------



## BWG

Pink?


----------



## zodac

Blue.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

z dont deserve this card







btw ty for banning me from steam group hahhaha


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


z dont deserve this card







btw ty for banning me from steam group hahhaha


only cool ppl get banned from fah chat.


----------



## BWG

Note to self, must get banned on steam to fit in.


----------



## juano

When you get to OCing the GPU post in here and I'll help out with that.

The last time I got insulted for helping out some useless noob I said I wouldn't ever make that mistake again... Yet here I am lining up for it. You ought to feel special z and I ought to feel insane.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Note to self, must get banned on steam to fit in.


That's the truth cause I've never been banned. Of course I've only been on there twice and it wasn't there either time, so maybe I really am cool but just haven't gotten confirmation of it yet. I'm sure that's it.


----------



## BWG

Look at the x1650 thread to prepare yourself. It should be on page 1.


----------



## juano

Do what now?


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Note to self, must get banned on steam to fit in.


Yes. There's even a group on Steam for it








Also OC'ing NVIDIA cards is easy, open up AB, add moar volts (ehem citra), increase core clock (shader increases with it), fold and make sure temps are <70-75c, if it crashes either add volts if temps are good (<70) or lower core clock... thats my strategy at least. works good.


----------



## juano

GF106 is good up to 95C and with that single slot cooler she would be hard pressed to keep it below 75. I would try to keep it below about 87C, that should give you some room to play with so you can actually OC and overvolt it while still being plenty far away from the max.


----------



## BWG

Hey, my 460 SE folds at 1050/2100. Trade. =P


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BWG*


Hey, my 460 SE folds at 1050/2100. Trade. =P


My 560 is at 1027.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


My 560 is at 1027.


My 465 is at stock.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


My 465 is at stock.










I maintain my opinion that only losers buy 465's.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


My 465 is at stock.










noice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I maintain my opinion that only losers buy 465's.


or people who bought them before the 460 came out..../people who wanted a 470 on the cheap.....


----------



## Kevdog

Did the Panic Pete get sent ??


----------



## shnur

Any updates on the possibility of some pictures of the whole thing







?


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Any updates on the possibility of some pictures of the whole thing







?


It's been said before, place left side of rig in front of mirror, take panoramic picture of left side, right side, and Z's face.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14160167*
> It's been said before, place left side of rig in front of mirror, take panoramic picture of left side, right side, and Z's face.


I know; the only thing is that this thread is growing quite quickly and those ideas get lost in the process


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I know; the only thing is that this thread is growing quite quickly and those ideas get lost in the process










Must mass PM z.


----------



## Philistine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I liked the look of that slot more than the top one.


I think this proves zodac is a girl.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Must mass PM z.


good idea

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Philistine*


I think this proves zodac is a girl.










or a pod, or a guy who is into things that are aethetically pleasing (I think they call it metrosexual)


----------



## Citra

If Z can OC, I can OC. Ordering my D14 tommorow.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


If Z can OC, I can OC. Ordering my D14 tommorow.


Good to hear. Youll love that cooler


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


If Z can OC, I can OC. Ordering my D14 tommorow.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Good to hear. Youll love that cooler


and you'll love getting 50k ppd from your 1090t with big bigadv wu's once you get to 4.0.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


a guy who is into things that are aethetically pleasing (I think they call it metrosexual)


I think they call it something rather less politically correct around here...


----------



## zodac

Stupidity?


----------



## omega17

I think it's metrosexual when they're keen on the asthetically pleasing nature of themselves, not just objects









In other news, z, tell me you've bought Portal 2 today?


----------



## zodac

I did not.


----------



## omega17

Then you are a fool


----------



## zodac

Not if I already have it.


----------



## omega17

Wut? Wut??

I'll go now...


----------



## zodac

Yeah, that's right! Get out of here!


----------



## omega17

I didn't really go, aha!


----------



## zodac

No matter; your foolishness and ineptitude is plain for all to see. Probably better that you stick around for the insults.


----------



## omega17

Aw, are you sure you don't mind me taking over that role from you?


----------



## zodac

I get to keep the badge, and that's all I was after.


----------



## Bobicon

I think this thread has gone enough off-topic for me to post this.


----------



## zodac

That could have been the first reply and it would have been on topic.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man




----------



## zodac

There was a topic here?


----------



## juano

The topic of the last few pages has been to point and laugh at your incredible lack of OC or system building know how. Past that I'm as baffled as everybody else as to what the original topic was.


----------



## Killam0n

hey zodac do you play portal 2 on steam? I need to find another person to play multi player with.. there is more story to that game and I need to know it, too bad I cant play with AI, I totally would.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14166258*
> The topic of the last few pages has been to point and laugh at your incredible lack of OC or system building know how. Past that I'm as baffled as everybody else as to what the original topic was.


Pretty much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;14166347*
> hey zodac do you play portal 2 on steam? I need to find another person to play multi player with.. there is more story to that game and I need to know it, too bad I cant play with AI, I totally would.


Haven't even opened Portal 2 yet. Been too busy.


----------



## mach1

Busy taking/touching up/resizing build pix?


----------



## zodac

Nu-uh... sister's out and she took the damn camera.


----------



## mach1

Ack.. sisters... thankfully mine lives 3000km away


----------



## zodac

I've got three in the same house.


----------



## juano

Ah ha! So no way to prove that you aren't still push pushing!

Also kill lohm eaters?


----------



## zodac

No, he said "km".


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14166765*
> I've got three in the same house.


----------



## shnur

Oh so you've got Portal 2 ?


----------



## csm725

Me + CF = $21 for a copy of Portal 2 each.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I've got three in the same house.










Are they super jelly that you got a new rig from some random people on the internet?


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Are they super jelly that you got a new rig from some random people on the internet?










Actually never though of this!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Are they super jelly that you got a new rig from some random people on the internet?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Actually never though of this!










i kinda figured her parents/sister(Im not sure there are three as only one joined OCN) would be interested in how Z aquired most of the parts for a new PC from North America fo' free


----------



## zodac

I lied about stuff to make me sound more awesome.


----------



## omega17

Obtaining goods by deception eh? Tis a crime so it is


----------



## zodac

Oh really? Quote me that law, if you would.


----------



## juano

Don't waste your time omega, she won't believe you even after you do quote it, she'll just say lies and maybe post a zim video.


----------



## zodac

Hey, you posted words, not a link to a post.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh really? Quote me that law, if you would.


I believe there are several EU laws regarding Fraud and various anti-corruption measures. If you pay me I'm sure I can make all the rules go away though...


----------



## zodac

I don't see a law in your post...


----------



## the_beast

How about the Criminal Justice (Theft and Fraud Offences) Act, 2001
Quote:


> 26.-(1) A person who uses an instrument which is, and which he or she knows or believes to be, a false instrument, with the intention of inducing another person to accept it as genuine and, by reason of so accepting it, to do some act, or to make some omission, or to provide some service, to the prejudice of that person or any other person is guilty of an offence.
> 
> (2) A person guilty of an offence under this section is liable on conviction on indictment to a fine or imprisonment for a term not exceeding 10 years or both.


Do you have any plans for the next 10 years?


----------



## zodac

I'm not pretending that the computer parts *aren't* computer parts; I'm quite open about that fact.

Plus, I'm not trying to get them to "do some act", "make some omission" or "provide a service".

My next 10 years are gonna be awesome.


----------



## the_beast

But if you made false statements (the false instrument) to make people believe you were awesome so that they would be inclined to send you stuff (the act), then you'd be guilty under that act.

So I'd cancel any plans for the next 10 years, and probably best get a refund on the case/PSU while you can so you'll be able to afford the fines...


----------



## zodac

Can you prove they were false?

Because dammit, I *am* awesome!


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14176104*
> How about the Criminal Justice (Theft and Fraud Offences) Act, 2001
> 
> Do you have any plans for the next 10 years?


I don't think that applies to *Z* as s/he isn't subject to the laws of England and Wales...








_EDIT: Just saw that that link is Irish...







_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14176114*
> I'm not pretending that the computer parts *aren't* computer parts; I'm quite open about that fact.
> 
> Plus, I'm not trying to get them to "do some act", "make some omission" or "provide a service".
> 
> My next 10 years are gonna be awesome.


Certainly much more awesome than the Dull Dell would've been....









BTW, *the_beast*, whereabouts in London are you..?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14176176*
> I don't think that applies to *Z* as s/he isn't subject to the laws of England and Wales...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _EDIT: Just saw that that link is Irish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Certainly much more awesome than the Dull Dell would've been....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, *the_beast*, whereabouts in London are you..?


That's why I went EU to start with, but the EU Anti-Corruption Laws aren't in operation yet. But as Ireland have such a nice easy to read Act it was pretty simple.

I'm currently about a mile from the M4/M25 junction...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14176197*
> That's why I went EU to start with, but the EU Anti-Corruption Laws aren't in operation yet. But as Ireland have such a nice easy to read Act it was pretty simple.
> 
> I'm currently about a mile from the M4/M25 junction...


So you aren't that far from me - a mile or two from the McLaren (F1) HQ, near M25 j11...


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14176261*
> So you aren't that far from me - a mile or two from the McLaren (F1) HQ, near M25 j11...


I live in Woking - drive past McLaren every morning.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14176286*
> I live in Woking - drive past McLaren every morning.


Maybe this needs to go to PMs....as I also live in Woking...!!









It'd be funny if we actually knew, or had seen, each other in *REAL* life..!!


----------



## zodac

_*cough*_

Stalker.


----------



## Killam0n

hey zodac wasnt your pentium D rig named: ode to a pentuim D ???

you should come up with a new name for your new rig if it was the same name.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14176312*
> _*cough*_
> 
> Stalker.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;14176337*
> hey zodac wasnt your pentium D rig named: ode to a pentuim D ???
> 
> you should come up with a new name for your new rig if it was the same name.


The Q6600 was the Ode.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14176346*
> The Q6600 was the Ode.


Yeah...







Otherwise it is just an ode to itself...









You should still have a new name for your new rig though - and not "Ode to a Q6600"...


----------



## zodac

Still TBC.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14176308*
> It'd be funny if we actually knew, or had seen, each other in *REAL* life..!!


If you happen to work on the Genesis Business Park on the edge of Woking I might even be your boss...


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14176390*
> If you happen to work on the Genesis Business Park on the edge of Woking I might even be your boss...


I used to work for a company in Monument Way East, but I live near Morrisons...


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14176173*
> Can you prove they were false?
> 
> Because dammit, I *am* awesome!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14176173*
> Can you prove they were false?
> 
> Because dammit, I *am* awesome!


Might need to make room in my sig for that.


----------



## zodac

Someone should make a post with all these quotes... would lead to sleeker sigs.


----------



## mach1

Ok... so, it's a new day... do you have a camera?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14176650*
> Ok... so, it's a new day... do you have a camera?


This, we want zodac/new rig pics


----------



## sweffymo

All _I_ want are more lulz.


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14176726*
> All _I_ want are more lulz.


well that PLUS pics would be amazing.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;14176874*
> well that PLUS pics would be amazing.


this, I like this idea


----------



## sweffymo

Yeah, but I'm setting my expectations lower. Lulz are a lot more attainable.


----------



## mach1

nah... the computer is now running and folding. The vultures will have no more lulz...










Pics of the finished product would be cool, tho...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14176888*
> Yeah, but I'm setting my expectations lower. Lulz are a lot more attainable.


yeah, I mean it would be courteous of zodac to provide picture of the rig given to her by the folding community to the folding community.

The fact that it would be courteous means it will never happen.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14176903*
> yeah, I mean it would be courteous of zodac to provide picture of the rig given to her by the folding community to the folding community.
> 
> *The fact that it would be courteous means it will never happen.*


----------



## Killam0n

got some lulz out of that lulz..


----------



## shnur

I'm just hanging here. Waiting for pics...








nom nom nom


----------



## zodac

Mum wants me to sort some stuff out with her, but I promise, there will be pics today.


----------



## shnur

Oki


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14177665*
> Mum wants me to sort some stuff out with her, but I promise, there will be pics today.


A promise, eh?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14177665*
> Mum wants me to sort some stuff out with her, but I promise, there will be pics today.


you sort her out, then get these guys the pics you promised and the pic you promised me over a year ago


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14177665*
> Mum wants me to sort some stuff out with her, but I promise, there will be pics today.


I'm sure I've seen that before.....


----------



## omega17

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2006/35/contents

Fraud Act 2006

*"Fraud by false representation"* is defined by Section 2 of the Act as a case where a person makes "any representation as to fact or law ... express or implied" which they know to be untrue or misleading.
*"Fraud by failing to disclose information"* is defined by Section 3 of the Act as a case where a person fails to disclose any information to a third party when they are under a legal duty to disclose such information.
*"Fraud by abuse of position"* is defined by Section 4 of the Act as a case where a person occupies a position where they are expected to safeguard the financial interests of another person, and abuses that position; this includes cases where the abuse consisted of an omission rather than an overt act.

Take your pick


----------



## sweffymo

Lawl.


----------



## Nude_Lewd_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;14178184*
> http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2006/35/contents
> 
> Fraud Act 2006
> 
> *"Fraud by false representation"* is defined by Section 2 of the Act as a case where a person makes "any representation as to fact or law ... express or implied" which they know to be untrue or misleading.
> *"Fraud by failing to disclose information"* is defined by Section 3 of the Act as a case where a person fails to disclose any information to a third party when they are under a legal duty to disclose such information.
> *"Fraud by abuse of position"* is defined by Section 4 of the Act as a case where a person occupies a position where they are expected to safeguard the financial interests of another person, and abuses that position; this includes cases where the abuse consisted of an omission rather than an overt act.
> 
> Take your pick


That's a UK law - or at least one for England and Wales - ergo *Z* isn't covered by that...


----------



## zodac

Ok, so Mr. AMD told me to put a fan on the VRM (which is apparently the blue thing here), so I put on one and took off the Rosewill.

Up to 3.9Ghz now at 50°C... gonna see if I can get 4Ghz again.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14178067*
> I'm sure I've seen that before.....


Never promised.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nude_Lewd_Man;14178269*
> That's a UK law - or at least one for England and Wales - ergo *Z* isn't covered by that...


----------



## sweffymo

Very nice. Yeah, the VRM/NB area can get quite warm...


----------



## shnur

Yup, I also tend to rip off the little "Hybrid technology" metal plate, since it's useless and blocks airflow.
They're usually glued on it, you can pop them with a flat-head screwdriver


----------



## zodac

I know that!









Now...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shnur;14178434*
> Yup, I also tend to rip off the little "Hybrid technology" metal plate, since it's useless and blocks airflow.
> They're usually glued on it, you can pop them with a flat-head screwdriver


do this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14178435*
> I know that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...


Im not sure how you havent seen that one fear mongering moderators posts about VRM explosions


----------



## zodac

Yeah, because I leave the Folding section.









By the way, I moved the GPU into the other slot, since you were all being cry-babies about it... still at x8.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14178470*
> Yeah, because I leave the Folding section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I moved the GPU into the other slot, since you were all being cry-babies about it... still at x8.


I thought you were loved in the ATI section....

You need that VGA switch card to terminate the other PCI-e slot in order to get x16


----------



## zodac

I'm loved in most places... I just don't bother going there.









And I told you, I didn't get a switch card.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14178501*
> I'm loved in most places... I just don't bother going there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I told you, I didn't get a switch card.


get in touch with the Asus rep in ireland, I would bet they will send you one free of charge


----------



## shnur

Did you put the switch PCB in the upper slot though?

EDIT: Nevermind, I'm too slow


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14178525*
> get in touch with the Asus rep in ireland, I would bet they will send you one free of charge


Would it not make a difference that the motherboard is second hand?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14178578*
> Would it not make a difference that the motherboard is second hand?


they dont know that.... all you have to do is tell them you dont have one. being that its a cheap part and it makes them look good, I doubt they would care anyway


----------



## zodac

Fine, I'll go do that. Don't see it being a big deal though; I don't play games that would take advantage of x16, and Folding doesn't need it.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14178636*
> Fine, I'll go do that. Don't see it being a big deal though; *I don't play games that would take advantage of x16*, and Folding doesn't need it.


portal 2 will need it to get to 1K FPS.....

I love that pretty much any hardware can make portal 2 playable


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14177665*
> Mum wants me to sort some stuff out with her, but I promise, there will be pics today.


Get your Mum in the pictures too. And your sisters.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14178636*
> Fine, I'll go do that. Don't see it being a big deal though; I don't play games that would take advantage of x16, and Folding doesn't need it.


Don't bother with the switch card - just put the 9800 back in there and start her up as well...


----------



## shnur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14178684*
> Don't bother with the switch card - just put the 9800 back in there and start her up as well...


That is a brilliant idea... two cards folding = 2x the progress!
Do you half a side fan though? I'd be worried at how much hot air there is stuck in there with two cards... might kill your CPU OC.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14178395*
> Ok, so Mr. AMD told me to put a fan on the VRM (which is apparently the blue thing here), so I put on one and took off the Rosewill.
> 
> Up to 3.9Ghz now at 50°C... gonna see if I can get 4Ghz again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never promised.


Which way are those fans blowing? Towards the front of the case?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;14178959*
> Which way are those fans blowing? Towards the front of the case?


no, Zed thought push/push would be more effective than push/pull. We corrected Zed though


----------



## omega17

It may just be an optical illusion but the clear fan in that pic looks like it's pushing? amirite?


----------



## juano

Yea z failed pretty hard, multiple times. Don't worry she'd been ridiculed, not nearly enough but still.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;14179005*
> It may just be an optical illusion but the clear fan in that pic looks like it's pushing? amirite?


_was_ pushing. It's been sorted (apparently - no pictural evidence yet though).


----------



## zodac

It's been removed; pics will be posted later.


----------



## csm725

Or maybe you can go update the TC.


----------



## omega17

Removed? You didn't just reverse it so it's pulling air the right way?

I wanna see what it looks like now. I could do with a laugh

Screw the TC for a bit


----------



## csm725

No. I need TC update.







Screw Z getting more PPD than me for a bit.


----------



## BWG

Does push/push equal trap?







This reminds me of the movie, "A Night at the Roxbury." It is the scene at the bar where they keep bumping the girl back and forth.


----------



## zodac

I took pictures!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

poast the pictures!!!!


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14180555*
> I took pictures!










tease


----------



## zodac

Uploading.


----------



## Lutro0




----------



## TheReaperWaits




----------



## zodac

So, here's the rig opened up:










With the GPU in the right place (which made no difference at all; damn you all):










The rig on its own:










And with the Dell... which is *not* on fire:










My awesome case mod. And a few dents:










And a closer look at the amazingly colourful fan, held in place with an equally amazing elastic band.


















Pic to emphasise the colourfulness:










And one with Pete:










And finally, the Pent D:


----------



## HobieCat

I can't quite see your pics, could you post higher resolution ones please


----------



## zodac

I wanted to, but I was in a bit of a rush, so these will have to do...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wait a sec, Z has been running on a Pentium D this entire time...


----------



## csm725

It's a beaut.


----------



## omega17

Does that fan blowing directly onto the vrm sort out the cooling? I would've thought it would mess up the flow from the CPU cooler. Wouldn't it be better push pulling toward the rear and having the natural flow over that general area?


----------



## Blitz6804

Pictures that big should be linked, not embedded. SAVE OUR BANDWIDTHS!


----------



## csm725

The cool kids don't have bandwidth limits.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Does that fan blowing directly onto the vrm sort out the cooling? I would've thought it would mess up the flow from the CPU cooler. Wouldn't it be better push pulling toward the rear and having the natural flow over that general area?


I dunno... all I know is Tot told me to do this, and I'm able to be at 3.9Ghz about 5Â°C cooler than I was at 3.8Ghz.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Pictures that big should be linked, not embedded. SAVE OUR BANDWIDTHS!










Don't ask for pictures then complain about getting pictures!


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


The cool kids don't have bandwidth limits.










I do not either... but it messes with the load times on the page to be sure.









Not to mention it reduces my PPD on my laptop.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Don't ask for pictures then complain about getting pictures!










Link, do not embed, or shrink.


----------



## zodac

Make. Me.


----------



## sweffymo

Me gusta.

Also, what's 5c? About 10%?


----------



## zodac

_<silly inverted ?>Y tu? Muy excellente_.


----------



## csm725

Â¿ There ya go Z


----------



## omega17

The big pics confuse my 'Droid. I scroll to the bottom to reply, and it keeps jumping back to show me another gargantuan photo


----------



## Blitz6804

Yeah, because it loads them full size, and then thumbnails them. Now that I am on a new page...


----------



## TheReaperWaits

^


----------



## sweffymo

^^


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Zed needs to take cable management classes.
The gpu looks better in the top slot, now it looks like a 20 y/o put it together
the dell isnt haf as ugly as I was expecting.
I love that colorful fan
Why isnt the Pentium D folding again?????


----------



## HWI

I like the big pics.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Zed needs to take cable management classes.
The gpu looks better in the top slot, now it *looks like a 20 y/o put it together*
the dell isnt haf as ugly as I was expecting.
I love that colorful fan
Why isnt the Pentium D folding again?????


Z is 20 years old.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Z is 20 years old.










I think that was the point...


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


I think that was the point...


I know but I feel obligated to use the







smiley once in a while.


----------



## dave12

How is air getting into that PSU? Case have feets that are missing in the pic?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The rig on its own:











That is one UGLY case. I thought girls were supposed to have taste and a sense of design?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


And a closer look at the amazingly colourful fan, held in place with an equally amazing elastic band.










No! Don't use an elastic band - at elevated temperatures (such as you may find, I don't know, on top of your VRMs maybe?) elastic bands go brittle and will snap. Dropping that lovely colourful fan onto your fancy new GPU...


----------



## Scrappy

I would say the HAF is one of the most owned cases on OCN.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


I would say the HAF is one of the most owned cases on OCN.


But that doesn't excuse the fact that it fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Zed needs to take cable management classes.


Cables look fine to me - nicely out of the way of the important airflow.

Never understood why people spend hours doing and re-doing their cables, when most of the time all they're doing is adding strain to their connectors for no benefit at all.


----------



## Kevdog

Thats a good lookin case, I like it....


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


That is one UGLY case. I thought girls were supposed to have taste and a sense of design?


this is very true

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


I would say the HAF is one of the most owned cases on OCN.


this is also very true

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


But that doesn't excuse the fact that it fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.


i concur


----------



## sweffymo

Yeah, the HAF is a good case, but it doesn't look nearly as good as its sexy cousin, the 690/690 II.


----------



## omega17

I missed the pic of the exterior of the case; I did think I spotted the large 'roof' fan though.

Airflow in that is a mess. And not obvious how to put it right. I gotta agree that it got smacked with the ugly stick something bad









I'd be willing to bet that your fancy colourful elastic band fan is doing nothing more than creating turbulence behind the CPU heatsink. Why didn't you put it on the side panel, pointing at that area?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I missed the pic of the exterior of the case; I did think I spotted the large 'roof' fan though.

Airflow in that is a mess. And not obvious how to put it right. I gotta agree that it got smacked with the ugly stick something bad









I'd be willing to bet that your fancy colourful elastic band fan is doing nothing more than creating turbulence behind the CPU heatsink. Why didn't you put it on the side panel, pointing at that area?


You obviously missed the part where Z said that Tot told it to do that and that the fan enabled Z to get an extra 100mhz and better temps out of its setup...


----------



## zodac

Oh, and yes, there *are* feet at the bottom of the case for the PSU.

Ignoring other comments.


----------



## darksun20

Awesome rig Z, as one of the previous posters said (in picture form) Haters gonna hate!

Congrats, you deserved it


----------



## eloverton2

Awesome rig. Now the only thing to do is fill that haf up with fans. They really make a world of difference, especially with your cpu cooler.


----------



## zodac

I've only got one more; where do you want me to place it?


----------



## eloverton2

if you're not going to do bigadv in ubuntu and are going to fold with you gpu, then i would say on the side blowing right on the gpu. if you are going to do bigadv and not fold on your gpu, then put it in the bottom as intake.


----------



## zodac

Don't think I have the screws for there... I do have some Blu-tack though.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Don't think I have the screws for there... *I do have some Blu-tack though. :*P



NOO! do not do this to that ugly case. Yes its ugly, but it cant help it and doesnt deserve such torture


----------



## zodac

You just don't like Blu-tack...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You just don't like Blu-tack...


or hideous HAF cases....


----------



## sweffymo

Does that GPU exhaust into the case or only out the back? Because if it exhausts into the case I have found it better to have the side fan be an _exhaust_. It usually is about 3 to 5 degrees cooler on both GPUs and 2-3 degrees cooler on the CPU and NB.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Does that GPU exhaust into the case or only out the back? Because if it exhausts into the case I have found it better to have the side fan be an _exhaust_. It usually is about 3 to 5 degrees cooler on both GPUs and 2-3 degrees cooler on the CPU and NB.


into the case. its single slot and the blower fan is at the output end


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


into the case. its single slot and the blower fan is at the output end


Then it would likely be better to have that fan on the side be an exhaust (to get that hot air out of the case ASAP).


----------



## Blitz6804

Two of my best ingredients... Blu-tack and mounting tape!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Then it would likely be better to have that fan on the side be an exhaust (to get that hot air out of the case ASAP).


I don't know what you said, but you said it with conviction and purpose. I'm doing it.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't know what you said, but you said it with conviction and purpose. I'm doing it.


----------



## zodac

That site name is misleading; that is *very* motivational.


----------



## shnur

I prefer using zip-ties. Easier to redo and more solid grip.

Here's how I did it:



Are you going to paint the case inside





















?


----------



## Philistine

I like the HAF 922 (I own one, see my build in my sig). It has more of a industrial/military look to it that I like. Doesn't hurt that it has great airflow too.


----------



## Desert Rat

Nice looking rig z. You should paint the Dell case and make it a server of some kind. Im not to happy that my ppd drop cause of your pics.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14182062*
> Ignoring other comments.


Fair enough. I take back my compliment about the cables.

Regarding the fans - I would use your last fan as an intake in the empty 5.25" bays. Run your 2 front intakes and the rear exhaust at full speed but slow down your 200mm exhaust fan a little to maintain positive pressure in the case.

I'd also be tempted to block off the top fan space (so it's sealed), and move that 200mm fan down onto the side panel (as low as possible if there are 2 mounting points) and use it as exhaust to clear the GPU heat. Top fans rarely help in my experience as they just disrupt airflow and steal fresh air from your CPU fans.

With the VRM fan - I think it should be on the VRMs, but I think you should attach it to the heatsink. Basically attach it as you had it before (when it was the right way round, blowing towards the back of the case), but instead of putting it at the top of the HSF, fit it right down touching the board, so it sucks air from under the fins and blows it directly onto the VRMs. It should just fit between the back of the CPU heatsink and the edge of the VRM sinks. It will still cool the VRMs and will pull some extra air through the HSF this way, but more importantly it won't screw up your nice front to back airflow. Get rid of the elastic (and don't use BluTac - again it will dry out and won't hold) and use zip ties (or even those plastic wrapped wires you get around cables, toys, etc) to hold them in place - they are easy to fit and won't move.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14186408*
> Fair enough. I take back my compliment about the cables.


Noooo!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14186408*
> Regarding the fans - I would use your last fan as an intake in the empty 5.25" bays. Run your 2 front intakes and the rear exhaust at full speed but slow down your 200mm exhaust fan a little to maintain positive pressure in the case.


Ok, I'll give that a go later today.

Also, not sure how to change the fan speed...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14186408*
> 
> I'd also be tempted to block off the top fan space (so it's sealed), and move that 200mm fan down onto the side panel (as low as possible if there are 2 mounting points) and use it as exhaust to clear the GPU heat. Top fans rarely help in my experience as they just disrupt airflow and steal fresh air from your CPU fans.


Seal it with what?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14186408*
> With the VRM fan - I think it should be on the VRMs, but I think you should attach it to the heatsink. Basically attach it as you had it before (when it was the right way round, blowing towards the back of the case), but instead of putting it at the top of the HSF, fit it right down touching the board, so it sucks air from under the fins and blows it directly onto the VRMs. It should just fit between the back of the CPU heatsink and the edge of the VRM sinks. It will still cool the VRMs and will pull some extra air through the HSF this way, but more importantly it won't screw up your nice front to back airflow. Get rid of the elastic (and don't use BluTac - again it will dry out and won't hold) and use zip ties (or even those plastic wrapped wires you get around cables, toys, etc) to hold them in place - they are easy to fit and won't move.


Sure, I could cable tie the small one onto the bottom of the heatsink... will the difference in performance of the big fan and the small one not hurt airflow?


----------



## mach1

Nice pix, z









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14187415*
> Sure, I could cable tie the small one onto the bottom of the heatsink... will the difference in performance of the big fan and the small one not hurt airflow?


Probably not too badly... and it'll get these guys off your back







Probably worth a try to check temps... if it gets worse, you'll know that we don't know what the hell we are talking about









At the very least, get rid of the rubber band







It'll probably fall off in the middle of the night.

If you're gonna use that last fan in the bottom as intake (not a bad idea) the blu tack will be fine. It's just to hold it in place... gravity does the rest. Don't be surprised if it dislodges when you move the machine, tho.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14187415*
> Noooo!


Too late. You suck at cablez. Noob.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14187415*
> Also, not sure how to change the fan speed...


First stop - see if SpeedFan will control the speeds for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14187415*
> Seal it with what?


Card, plastic, anything really. Just shove something in there to start with and see if it helps (you can make a neat job of it later if it works, but no sense in spending ages on it if it doesn't). Doesn't have to be a hermetic seal or anything, just something to stop the air pouring out or in there and thus spoiling the nice smooth flow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14187415*
> Sure, I could cable tie the small one onto the bottom of the heatsink... will the difference in performance of the big fan and the small one not hurt airflow?


No - because the air will either go through the small fan or out around/above it.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14187679*
> First stop - see if SpeedFan will control the speeds for you.


It will not.


----------



## sweffymo

The problem worth moving the fan that's on the VRMs is that it won't cool the VRMs as well as it does blowing straight down onto it.

Freaking our about airflow within the case doesn't matter as much if you have a lot of fans... I run my airflow top to bottom.







(of course there are 10 fans in my case if you count heatsink fans...)


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14187691*
> It will not.


Are all of your fans hooked to headers on the motherboard?


----------



## zodac

They are.


----------



## mach1

Ok.. into bios, power, hardware monitor, then mess with the q-fan profiles... If you know which fan is which, you can set them to turbo/normal/silent..... off is full blast...

Although I'm not sure that you really want to slow any fans down...


----------



## zodac

Q-fan, eh?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

buy a fan controller like oliver has!


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14187746*
> Q-fan, eh?


Yeah... why? Am I not right? hmm...


----------



## zodac

Well, I've been in hardware monitor and only saw the RPMs... I didn't look for Q-fan though, so I'll take a look.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14187768*
> Yeah... why? Am I not right? hmm...


your not. Q-Fan will automatically adjust speed with temps.

There should be settings to set each fan by power percentage with Q-Fan off


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14187775*
> your not. Q-Fan will automatically adjust speed with temps.
> 
> There should be settings to set each fan by power percentage with Q-Fan off


Not in the bios, there isn't...

Q-fan is temperature dependent, yes... but turbo is still faster than normal, and normal faster than silent... so you accomplish the same thing doing something like folding where your temps are high...


----------



## zodac

Oh, I've already put that to turbo.


----------



## mach1

Ok... the cpu fan or the chassis fans? Or both?


----------



## zodac

I can't remember...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14187813*
> I can't remember...


useless, i swear


----------



## zodac

Yeah... it was a week ago.


----------



## mach1

K...

I looked at the manual for your board (







) and it looks like you have an option for manual and to set a percentage... so it could be a constant 100% on the cpu, although turning off q-fan will do the same thing...

And actually, and someone correct me if I'm wrong, having q-fan enabled might mess with speedfan...


----------



## Blitz6804

Just as a friendly reminder... profanity is against OCN's Terms of Service. Even if you swap some letters out with symbols, blanks, or intentional misspellings, or if the filter takes it out, swearing is swearing, and is not permitted on OCN at all. I would highly advise anyone who sees the filter edit their post, to go back and edit it to G/PG-rated alternatives.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Just as a friendly reminder... profanity is against OCN's Terms of Service. Even if you swap some letters out with symbols, blanks, or intentional misspellings, or if the filter takes it out, swearing is swearing, and is not permitted on OCN at all. I would highly advise anyone who sees the filter edit their post, to go back and edit it to G/PG-rated alternatives.


Just to play devils advocate here (and I can predict the response, but I am going for it anyway), what if instead of 4 asterisks I typed in... say... 7. Then the reader's mind doesn't make any mental connection to any 4 letter words that may or may not be filtered. But, the sense of... accentuation or exclamation is still preserved.


----------



## Blitz6804

Still against the ToS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Terms of Service*

You may NOT: . . . Use profanity. This includes the use of symbols, abbreviations, or acronyms to circumvent the no profanity rule.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCN Professionalism Initiative*

Profanity has no place in a professional environment and is not tolerated on the site. The use of acronyms, abbreviations, and symbols is treated the same as using the actual words. The use of profanity will result in warnings and infractions.


This has been addressed by admin specifically:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Admin*


If you have **** appear in your post, you will get an infraction. As I mentioned earlier in this thread, the asterisks are a reactive measure to someone breaking the rules.

Also, please do use spell check when posting here







Our usability depends on it.


Swearing is swearing is swearing, regardless of what you do to cover it. Should it be gone before a moderator goes to address the issue however...

</OFF-TOPIC>


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14190335*
> Still against the ToS.


The exact response I was expecting. Anything less and I would have been worried. Had to do it anyway, sometimes the "But what if..." gene gets activated and can only be quelled by actually typing it out.


----------



## csm725

What if I go like this:
****************[email protected]#$%^&*()
Would I get an infraction for bypassing the swear filter?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

on topic: zodac have you achieved 4.0 giggle hurtz yet?


----------



## csm725

OX, what voltage are you running 4.5 at?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14190947*
> OX, what voltage are you running 4.5 at?


1.35 in bios, comes to 1.336 at load


----------



## csm725

Weak. I do 1.325 in BIOS.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Weak. I do 1.325 in BIOS.


it tried that and 1.3 and it wouldnt pass IBT
it still wont though so I might put it back at 1.3


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14191074*
> it tried that and 1.3 and it wouldnt pass IBT
> it still wont though so I might put it back at 1.3


Forget about IBT...
Is it folding stable?








It's all you should care about


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Forget about IBT...
Is it folding stable?








It's all you should care about










It was folding stable at 1.3.
So that's what i'll go back to.
Thanks mediocre media container.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


on topic: zodac have you achieved 4.0 giggle hurtz yet?


Frequently, but not Folding stable. Maybe once summer leaves (probably in a couple of weeks







), then I can keep temps reasonable.

Plus, I need to do those changes UK_beast mentioned earlier on.


----------



## Finrond

!! Zodac is rocking an X6 now!?

Very nice. What'd you do with your Q6600?


----------



## zodac

Put it in the fam computer.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Put it in the fam computer.


you should OC it for them


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


you should OC it for them












Sent from my iPod using Tapatalk


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


It was folding stable at 1.3.
So that's what i'll go back to.
Thanks mediocre media container.











Why do you keep insisting on the mediocre thing? saddens me


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*










Why do you keep insisting on the mediocre thing? saddens me










solely because it saddens you
and because zodac doesnt know how to overclock properly


----------



## sweffymo

Mediocre isn't bad when it comes to media containers... Most of them are really crappy.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Mediocre isn't bad when it comes to media containers... Most of them are really crappy.










QFT
wmv for example is garbage


----------



## sweffymo

WMV looks amazing if you render it correctly. I use it for all of my youtube videos. It is capable of looking better than MP4.


----------



## sweffymo

Delete me!

Gotta keep more track of my tabs when I am at school and stuck using Firefox...


----------



## wahrheitoderpflicht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Delete me!

Gotta keep more track of my tabs when I am at school and stuck using Firefox...










its too bad. FF used to be good back in the day


----------



## zodac

So, I did what UK_beast suggested; moved the top fan as a side exhaust ('twas sweffy who said to use it as an exhaust though). Also added the RW back as push/pull with the CM across the heatsink, with the small multicoloured fan on the VRM. Temps are a bit cooler (this WU was pushing me up to 59Â°C, but I'm down to 55Â°C now), so a bit better.

I've not really blocked off the top of the case where the big fan used to be; would that make a big difference?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So, I did what UK_beast suggested; moved the top fan as a side exhaust ('twas sweffy who said to use it as an exhaust though). Also added the RW back as push/pull with the CM across the heatsink, with the small multicoloured fan on the VRM. Temps are a bit cooler (this WU was pushing me up to 59Â°C, but I'm down to 55Â°C now), so a bit better.

I've not really blocked off the top of the case where the big fan used to be; would that make a big difference?


You should be fine up to 62C is what amd lists.

Edit: whats your vcore? 
Also whats your NB at? you can get a boost in performance if you bump it up to lets say 2600mhz-3000mhz


----------



## zodac

62Â°C... but I don't wanna be right on the limit. I'd like 5Â°C breathing space.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


62Â°C... but I don't wanna be right on the limit. I'd like 5Â°C breathing space.


in my experience, above 55 starts to cause problems with stability. it might not hurt the chip to 63, but you might not perform as well. Phenoms like the cold.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


in my experience, above 55 starts to cause problems with stability. it might not hurt the chip to 63, but you might not perform as well. Phenoms like the cold.


Do you go by core or cpu?
i always go by what ever is the highest Which in my case is cpu.


----------



## zodac

Bah... not stable at 3.9Ghz with all WUs... a3s are fine, but it crashes on the a4s.


----------



## sweffymo

Well, 3.8 with 3000mhz NB is nothing to sneeze at...


----------



## eloverton2

yeah cpu socket. phenoms don't actually have a temp sensor on the cores, they just output temp based on frequency/voltage/usage formula- mine are usually ~5-7*c lower than the cpu socket temp. so yeah, i don't really use cpu core temps for anything...


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Bah... not stable at 3.9Ghz with all WUs... a3s are fine, but it crashes on the a4s.










what are your voltages/speeds at now?

cpu:
nb:
ram:
ht:


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Well, 3.8 with 3000mhz NB is nothing to sneeze at...


I'm at 2600Mhz... didn't notice any improvement from 2600-2800, so didn't see the point. Not like my RAM can be OC'd much.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


yeah cpu socket. phenoms don't actually have a temp sensor on the cores, they just output temp based on frequency/voltage/usage formula- mine are usually ~5-7*c lower than the cpu socket temp. so yeah, i don't really use cpu core temps for anything...


since you have the same board as me.
have you had any issues with your vrm's?

---------------
hmm you should have noticed at least some boost in performance Even with my trash ram 
i notice boost.


----------



## zodac

CPU: 3.9Ghz (19.5*200) - 1.4875v in BIOS, CPU-Z jumps between 1.524-1.536v though.
NB: 2600Mhz - 1.3v
RAM: Stock (1333Mhz), 1.485v
HT:2000Mhz - Not sure on voltage; haven't touched it.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


since you have the same board as me.
have you had any issues with your vrm's?


yeah, but i rma'd it and this one has been folding like a champ since november (with a few breaks)

i changed my back fan in my 800d to intake with 3 exhausts out the top, which helped a lot. the vrm's just get too hot from sharing the same heatsink as the nb, (they fixed this in the 990fx-gd80). i think the limits are 1.5 on the vcore and 1.4 on the nb.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


CPU: 3.9Ghz (19.5*200) - 1.4875v in BIOS, CPU-Z jumps between 1.524-1.536v though.
NB: 2600Mhz - 1.3v
RAM: Stock (1333Mhz), 1.485v
HT:2000Mhz - Not sure on voltage; haven't touched it.


any reason you haven't upped the fsb instead of just multis?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


CPU: 3.9Ghz (19.5*200) - 1.4875v in BIOS, CPU-Z jumps between 1.524-1.536v though.
NB: 2600Mhz - 1.3v
RAM: Stock (1333Mhz), 1.485v
*HT:2000Mhz - Not sure on voltage; haven't touched it.*


from what i hear its best to leave that alone It may even hurt performance.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


from what i hear its best to leave that alone It may even hurt performance.


yeah. leave the voltage. but the speed should be fine as long as it stays under 2100. -bbl


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


any reason you haven't upped the fsb instead of just multis?


RAM... I tried 250*16 when going for 4Ghz, but for 3.9Ghz, I'd take a big hit with the RAM, so stayed with 200*19.5.

See... I'm learning stuff.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


RAM... I tried 250*16 when going for 4Ghz, but for 3.9Ghz, I'd take a big hit with the RAM, so stayed with 200*19.5.

See... I'm learning stuff.


When you upped the fsb Did you lower your ram speed.


----------



## zodac

I did... but like I said, I'd take a bit hit.

I intend to do -bigadv eventually, and dropping the RAM that much would hurt more than an extra 100Mhz would give me.


----------



## shnur

Have you tried working with the timings on the RAM yet?


----------



## zodac

No... more concerned with the clock speed for now.


----------



## shnur

Oh alrighty doe








You might have some success with that, even if you can't push the speed higher.

TL;DR don't give up on your RAM!


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14205468*
> RAM... I tried 250*16 when going for 4Ghz, but for 3.9Ghz, I'd take a big hit with the RAM, so stayed with 200*19.5.
> 
> See... I'm learning stuff.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14206067*
> No... more concerned with the clock speed for now.


whats the closest you can get to 1333 (preferably on the high side) at x19 or x18.5 or x18. surely you can get between 1333 and 1400 at 1:2 ram divider that your ram will overclock to (even if you have to loosen your timings a bit). the gain in folding performance from higher fsb, nb, and ram frequencies will be greater than the loss of performance from looser timings, imo.


----------



## juano

I've always heard that AMD prefers tighter timings over a similar gain in frequency, but I don't know if that applies to folding.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14208261*
> I've always heard that AMD prefers tighter timings over a similar gain in frequency, but I don't know if that applies to folding.


I get better ppd at 9-9-9-24 ~1700 than I do with 7-8-7-24 ~1600 (stock timings and speed for my mushkin ram). This is just from personal experience though (and the higher ppd could be more a result of higher fsb/nb that comes along with higher ram speed- in either case, the higher the ppd the better







)

I can say that these chips prefer a 1:3.33 ram ratio over 1:4. I can fold at a higher cpu clock (~4.21) with the fsb raised and the ram divider lowered to 1:3.33 than I can at 4.2 with the fsb at 200 and ram at 1600 with a 1:4 ratio.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;14208648*
> I get better ppd at 9-9-9-24 ~1700 than I do with 7-8-7-24 ~1600 (stock timings and speed for my mushkin ram). This is just from personal experience though (and the higher ppd could be more a result of higher fsb/nb that comes along with higher ram speed- in either case, the higher the ppd the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):


How much better is the PPD??


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


CPU: 3.9Ghz (19.5*200) - 1.4875v in BIOS, CPU-Z jumps between 1.524-1.536v though.
NB: 2600Mhz - 1.3v
RAM: Stock (1333Mhz), 1.485v
HT:2000Mhz - Not sure on voltage; haven't touched it.


I know every chip is different and there are other factors to consider here, but did you try starting with 1.4v in BIOS and up it step by step to reach stability? 1.4875 just seems way high in BIOS, because your LLC profile is pushing that to 1.5+ which isn't good for temps or your CPU. Or you could try just lowering your LLC profile. Also mine was waaay more stable using higher FSB and a lower multiplier (250x16 rather than 200x20).

Same goes for your CPU-NB, 1.3v should be good for 3000Mhz, so you could try lowering that to 1.2ish if you want to stay with 2600Mhz which will also lower your temps. I did see a big _performance_ gain when I went from 2600Mhz to 3000Mhz @ 4GHZ, however for _stability_ you are right on point as Northbridge Frequency (+/-200) = (CPU-Frequency * 2 ) / 3.15 which puts 4GHZ @ 2539.683Mhz sweet spot.

RAM voltage should be whatever it's rated for give or take a point.

HT Link should stay at 2000Mhz, however shouldn't see a performance decrease up to 2350MHz on the HT Link if you have to choose it, but anything higher than 2000MHz is recommend you increase the HT Link Voltage. And keep in mind that there is nothing actually gained by overclocking the HT Link - it's merely a pipeline (albeit a pipeline used to carry data for just about everything on the board). Also make sure "HT link is equal to or greater than the speed of the memory".


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


I know every chip is different and there are other factors to consider here, but did you try starting with 1.4v in BIOS and up it step by step to reach stability? 1.4875 just seems way high in BIOS, because your LLC profile is pushing that to 1.5+ which isn't good for temps or your CPU. Or you could try just lowering your LLC profile. Also mine was waaay more stable using higher FSB and a lower multiplier (250x16 rather than 200x20).


Yeah, for 3.9Ghz, I couldn't use a lower voltage without the FahCore crashing. And for 4Ghz, no voltage would make it stable and keep temps below 62Â°C, for 200*20, or 250*16.

I'm down to 3.8Ghz now, so I'll try bring the voltage down a bit more and see if I can change things.

Also, in what way should I change the LLC profile? I've not messed with that yet.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


Same goes for your CPU-NB, 1.3v should be good for 3000Mhz, so you could try lowering that to 1.2ish if you want to stay with 2600Mhz which will also lower your temps. I did see a big _performance_ gain when I went from 2600Mhz to 3000Mhz @ 4GHZ, however for _stability_ you are right on point as Northbridge Frequency (+/-200) = (CPU-Frequency * 2 ) / 3.15 which puts 4GHZ @ 2539.683Mhz sweet spot.



From what Blitz said, since my RAM runs at 1333Mhz, 2600Mhz would be fine. I'll mess around with the voltages though to see if I can lower it.


----------



## Blitz6804

Yeah, for DDR3-1333, there is next to no difference between 2600 MHz and 2800 MHz.

zodac: I know you said 250 HTT, 16x CPU, 11x NB, 8x HT, 1066 RAM was not stable... have you tried with 245 HTT? That is 3920 MHz, DDR3-1305, 2695 MHz NB, and 1960 MHz HT. How about 240? (My rig would do 240x16, or 3840 MHz, on 1.396 V. Anything higher started needing a large jump.)


----------



## zodac

I've not tried that, no. Worth a go, I guess.

Just lemme Fold for a bit; dropped the CPU/NB from 1.3v to 1.2v, and wanna make sure that hasn't caused any instabilities.


----------



## sweffymo

240 HTT is a good clock if you happen to ever get DDR3-1600, by the way.


----------



## Blitz6804

Know also sometimes that the FahCore_a#.exe gets corrupted, and will crash on otherwise known-stable configs. Deleting the file and letting it re-download will fix that.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Know also sometimes that the FahCore_a#.exe gets corrupted, and will crash on otherwise known-stable configs. Deleting the file and letting it re-download will fix that.


Why do people insist on telling me about Folding clients...


----------



## Blitz6804

'Cause it's fun?









Well, and everyone occasionally misses obvious things. Losing the forest because of the trees and all that.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why do people insist on telling me about Folding clients...


At this point, we just assume that you don't know how to do anything.


----------



## zodac

Bah, I might forget basic things like simple OCing, and breathing, but Folding? Nah, I know that inside and out.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Bah, I might forget basic things like simple OCing, and breathing, but Folding? Nah, I know that inside and out.










Not really, you just copy paste from the folding forums


----------



## zodac

I don't.









Anyway, I dropped the CPU/NB by 0.1v, and no change in temps... that thing is useless.


----------



## sweffymo

Not even on Temp1 or Temp2?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't.









Anyway, I dropped the CPU/NB by 0.1v, and no change in temps... that thing is useless.










CPU/NB should have no effect on CPU temps and little if any on NB temps.

CPU Voltage and CPU Speed are all that affect it. (oh and RAM but your running slow RAM and only 2 sticks so that doesnt matter)


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


CPU/NB should have no effect on CPU temps and little if any on NB temps.

CPU Voltage and CPU Speed are all that affect it. (oh and RAM but your running slow RAM and only 2 sticks so that doesnt matter)


I hate to say it but this guy's right for once.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I hate to say it but this guy's *right for once. *










For once???
I can understand hating to say it, but for once???
I am effectively omniscient, and always right.
Just ask me and I'll tell you that I am always right!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


For once???
I can understand hating to say it, but for once???
I am effectively omniscient, and always right.
Just ask me and I'll tell you that I am always right!


But *I'm* always right! How can we both always be right if we disagree?

I'm sure you've been right about other things, just not when I was around.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


But *I'm* always right! How can we both always be right if we disagree?

I'm sure you've been right about other things, just not when I was around.


Its kinda like portal, there can be many ways to solve a problem, we just arent concurrent on which one we would use.


----------



## sweffymo

Moral relativism FTL.


----------



## Blitz6804

CPU-NB affects my CPU temperature... Not substantially, but it does.


----------



## zodac

So... stable at 16*240 (for 3.85Ghz), but still hitting 60Â°C on an a3, so not cool enough.

Might go try 13*300...


----------



## sweffymo

Just get an H70 or a D14.


----------



## zodac

Bah, I'll survive at 3.8Ghz until winter comes back, then it should be cold enough for 3.9/4Ghz until next summer again.


----------



## Blitz6804

Do you have any fans that have a higher static pressure and/or CFM than the stock cooler fan? If so, try swapping them.


----------



## sweffymo

Static pressure doesn't matter for air coolers. CFM is what you are looking for.









Imagine Z running P/P with delta 130s, lol...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Zed needs a Rasa RX240 kit


----------



## sweffymo

Or an H100... I am seriously considering one when I upgrade my CPU actually.


----------



## mach1

What the heck are those? Cats?


----------



## zodac

Doesn't look like putting the top fan as an exhaust at the side helped anything...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Doesn't look like putting the top fan as an exhaust at the side helped anything...


It almost certainly has helped your GPU temps.


----------



## mach1

Turn it around and try it.


----------



## Blitz6804

sweffymo: Depends on the fin density, which I admit, I do not know on the 212+.

mach1: My Pomeranians.

zodac: For lulz... try laying your case on the side. Sometimes that helps the heat pipes function better.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


It almost certainly has helped your GPU temps.


Nope; was 78-80Â°C before, and is in that range still. Besides, I'm only concerned with the CPU temps; GPU OC is much lower priority.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Turn it around and try it.


I'll do that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


zodac: For lulz... try laying your case on the side. Sometimes that helps the heat pipes function better.


Wut?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mach1*


Turn it around and try it.


It actually depends on whether the GPU sucks air in from the case and exhausts it outside, or exhausts the air into the case.

If it exhausts the air into the case it's better to have it as an exhaust because that way cool air will come from the front of the case and the hot air from the GPU will go out the side.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Wut?


put the case so the right side is on the ground, this will make you cpu cooler stand straight up and distribute heat more efficiently


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


sweffymo: Depends on the fin density, which I admit, I do not know on the 212+.

mach1: My Pomeranians.

zodac: For lulz... try laying your case on the side. Sometimes that helps the heat pipes function better.


They're yours!








I love the Pommies.







:


----------



## Blitz6804

As OutOfBalanceOX said, lay the case on the side so that the motherboard is level with the table, and the heat pipes point away from the surface.


----------



## zodac

Ok, I'll do that and switch the big fan and see if it makes any difference.

First, food.


----------



## sweffymo

Wait, switch the big fan to where?


----------



## csm725

What you eatin'?


----------



## zodac

From exhaust to intake.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


From exhaust to intake.


You're eating wrong. It's supposed to go the other way around. Somebody took too much stock in that one South Park episode.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


You're eating wrong. It's supposed to go the other way around. Somebody took too much stock in that one South Park episode.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


From exhaust to intake.


Where is this big fan located? Do you even have a front intake anymore?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Where is this big fan located? Do you even have a front intake anymore?


The side of the case (from the top).

As for front intake... I have one at the HDD bay.


----------



## csm725

What you eatin'?


----------



## the_beast

I thought you were going to put your other fan in the optical bays to have a front intake there? If you don't have enough intake (ie more intake than exhaust) you just end up making starving your CPU & GPU fans of airflow, forcing less air through your heatsinks.


----------



## omega17

You're gonna have to realise sooner or later that it's too warm at the moment to get a decent overclock with the tools you've got

Your case and setup aren't exactly breaking new ground when it comes to airflow, and you're heatsink isn't up to the job.

You need to leave it at 3.8Ghz for now (19x200) and be happy









For reference, my setup (see sig rig) is struggling to keep mine below 58C during the day, when folding; FT02 is one of the most efficient aircooled cases, and the Megahalems is a beast. There's 2 80mm Xiggy fans on it too, and it just gets hot. I'm tempted to drop to 3.8 for a bit. You need to too


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


I thought you were going to put your other fan in the optical bays to have a front intake there? If you don't have enough intake (ie more intake than exhaust) you just end up making starving your CPU & GPU fans of airflow, forcing less air through your heatsinks.


I can do that too... which option would be best:

1) Take the RW off from the push/pull across the heatsink (which hasn't made a noticeable), and put that in the optical bay.

2) Move the case fan from the HDD bay to the optical bay.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*












See zodac I am to funny.

If you only have 1 HDD and it's not too hot currently then you don't need a fan dedicated to it alone, so I would re-purpose that one. Also I would value positive pressure in the case above most other airflow considerations (except push push, that's still a no no) so I would make your side fan an intake. Just think about where you're airflow is going and try and not give it an easy outs where it could dodge your heatsinks (so closing of the top would probably be a good idea) and then other than that, just as much positive pressure, aka intake, as is feasible.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


You're gonna have to realise sooner or later that it's too warm at the moment to get a decent overclock with the tools you've got

Your case and setup aren't exactly breaking new ground when it comes to airflow, and you're heatsink isn't up to the job.

You need to leave it at 3.8Ghz for now (19x200) and be happy









For reference, my setup (see sig rig) is struggling to keep mine below 58C during the day, when folding; FT02 is one of the most efficient aircooled cases, and the Megahalems is a beast. There's 2 80mm Xiggy fans on it too, and it just gets hot. I'm tempted to drop to 3.8 for a bit. You need to too










Hey, I'm fine with 3.8Ghz... but I wanna know that I tried my best. So optimising the air flow is the best option right now.


----------



## the_beast

option 1


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, I'm fine with 3.8Ghz... but I wanna know that I tried my best. So optimising the air flow is the best option right now.










That's cool. The thread got a bit tl;dr so I just wanted to throw in my 2 Euro Cents









Your GPU will cool itself so I reckon best use is to keep the Push/Pull and stick the front intake at the top


----------



## csm725

TL;DR - Z is pathetic and miserable when it comes to overclocking(and in general) and can't go over 3.8GHz


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


That's cool. The thread got a bit tl;dr so I just wanted to throw in my 2 Euro Cents









Your GPU will cool itself so I reckon best use is to keep the Push/Pull and stick the front intake at the top


This is a good point regarding the GPU airflow, you don't want an intake right at the rear of the GPU because that intake would be fighting against the internal exhaust of the GPU (there's that push push thing again). Once you get to OCing the GPU be sure to post in here and I be able to help you out with that. I feel bad that I missed out on the last round of insult reps, I only got the normal everyday insults from you for not being funny enough.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


TL;DR - Z is pathetic and miserable when it comes to overclocking(and in general) and can't go over 3.8GHz


Yeah I came to that conclusion







Although I think it's fair in this case for the work{wo}man to blame her tools

Makes me sad to see sucky cases







I wish the gift was a bit more widely discussed, we coulda got you a nice case too


----------



## csm725

I think you should have OC'd for it. Would have saved 173 pages of epic fail.


----------



## omega17

^ this man knows the score







If someone wants to fund me a trip to the Emerald Isle, I'll be up for that


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Yeah I came to that conclusion







Although I think it's fair in this case for the work{wo}man to blame her tools

Makes me sad to see sucky cases







I wish the gift was a bit more widely discussed, we coulda got you a nice case too


I tried to donate an antec 300 (so not "nice" per se but this was before she had the HAF so it would have been a million times better than the Dell) but shipping was cost prohibitive for a case.


----------



## csm725

And you would have been giving something to zodac who gets enjoyment from ridiculing you.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


And you would have been giving something to zodac who gets enjoyment from ridiculing you.


I know right? She has laid into me pretty hard a couple of times recently. But this was before then, when I think I was pretty much ignored by everybody around here, so she hadn't ridiculed me yet. I didn't even understand her evil reputation back then, now I do but I still woulda donated it, I'm a sucker for folding I guess.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I would like to point out to zodac that I just got a 1090t for my old folding rig. put it in, attached my hyper 212(non plus). started it up, set the multi to 20, the voltage to 1.45 and the nb to x14 and am happily folding along at 4 GHz with max temps of 54C.


----------



## Blitz6804

Either your ambient is lower, your case has better ventilation, or zodac has a stubborn chip. (Or any combination of those three.)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14217135*
> Either your ambient is lower, your case has better ventilation, or zodac has a stubborn chip. (Or any combination of those three.)


def not the ambient, I guarantee I have better airflow, and probably better cpu contact, and zodac is skill-less.... also my chip definitely isnt stubborn, 1t went to 4.2 @1.475


----------



## zodac

Ok, so airflow might be a big factor... when I get some time (tomorrow, late afternoon), I'll make those changes (RW to the optical bay as an intake; swap side fan from exhaust to intake), and see if that drops temps.

Anything else that might be a factor when OCing? You say I'm skill-less, which is true enough, but I've only messed with the CPU voltage (since CPU/NB voltage hasn't made much difference). What else do I need to change to get it stable?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

ill post a pic of my awesome airflow later, maybe you can emulate it
you also need to get some good TIM and properly seat that 212+


----------



## zodac

Do you guys think it'd be better to disable LLC? I've set the voltage everywhere from 1.42-1.52 and the temps are always in the mid 50s... I don't know what LLC actually does, but it was mentioned it was the reason the voltage jumps in CPU-Z...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14218321*
> Do you guys think it'd be better to disable LLC? I've set the voltage everywhere from 1.42-1.52 and the temps are always in the mid 50s... I don't know what LLC actually does, but it was mentioned it was the reason the voltage jumps in CPU-Z...


turn LLC off, up until the new intel boards and chips, LLC was immature and didnt work right


----------



## eloverton2

Good grief, this thread is moving as fast as the lounge...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog;14208920*
> How much better is the PPD??


Uh, it was back when I first started on regular smp and iirc, it was a couple thousand. I think it went up to about 17k on smp with my oc, before I switched over to ubuntu and -bigadv.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14213475*
> Just get an H70 or a D14.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14213537*
> Zed needs a Rasa RX240 kit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14213547*
> Or an H100... I am seriously considering one when I upgrade my CPU actually.


For the money, I would get a 240 kit. Its a good starting point for a custom loop, and will get your temps low enough to hit your max folding oc 24-7. I've got an h50 and an h70, and wish I had just spent the extra bit more to just put proper loops in both rigs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mach1;14213574*
> Turn it around and try it.


Thats what she said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;14214256*
> You're gonna have to realise sooner or later that it's too warm at the moment to get a decent overclock with the tools you've got
> 
> Your case and setup aren't exactly breaking new ground when it comes to airflow, and you're heatsink isn't up to the job.
> 
> You need to leave it at 3.8Ghz for now (19x200) and be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, my setup (see sig rig) is struggling to keep mine below 58C during the day, when folding; FT02 is one of the most efficient aircooled cases, and the Megahalems is a beast. There's 2 80mm Xiggy fans on it too, and it just gets hot. I'm tempted to drop to 3.8 for a bit. You need to too


I think if she just got a few more fans and improved airflow in the case it would help a lot. Sounds to me like the 212 is starving for air (someone mentioned this a few pages back)... With that big fan on top as exhaust, I would just set everything to intake (front, bottom, back) and exhausting out the top. That should get good flow and positive pressure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14218321*
> Do you guys think it'd be better to disable LLC? I've set the voltage everywhere from 1.42-1.52 and the temps are always in the mid 50s... I don't know what LLC actually does, but it was mentioned it was the reason the voltage jumps in CPU-Z...


LLC will probably help you with stability when folding, because it is compensating for 100% system use with more voltage, you just need to start with a lower voltage.


----------



## sweffymo

The H100 IS a 240mm kit. Also, the H50-H80 series is meant to compete with high end air coolers, which they do.

The Antec Kuhler 920 is my favorite self contained water setup.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14218595*
> The H100 IS a 240mm kit. Also, the H50-H80 series is meant to compete with high end air coolers, which they do.
> 
> The Antec Kuhler 920 is my favorite self contained water setup.


yeah but the h100 is sealed. the rasa kit can be upgraded, and incorporated to a custom loop, instead of forever being just a cpu cooler. yeah, its convenient, but convenient isn't always best.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

This thread moves waay fast, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14212329*
> CPU/NB should have no effect on CPU temps and little if any on NB temps.
> 
> CPU Voltage and CPU Speed are all that affect it. (oh and RAM but your running slow RAM and only 2 sticks so that doesnt matter)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14212504*
> CPU-NB affects my CPU temperature... Not substantially, but it does.


From 1.3v to 1.2v was around 5C drop for me, may not seem like much, but when you are pushing the limits its a nice cushion combined with other things to lower temps. I realize not everyone will see the same results, but I thought I would post everything that I could think of to help Z.


----------



## eloverton2

i just thought about this:

if you're going to be doing bigadv in native linux, you really need to go ahead and set it up and test your folding on it. because what is stable for folding in windows, probably won't be stable in linux. you will probably need a little lower clock speed and a bump of voltage...


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I'd like to do -bigadv, but I figure the biggest obstacle is my airflow right now... so if I can get the best configuration now, and confirm it in Windows, I can rule that out when I try and get a stable OC for Linux Folding.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14219897*
> Yeah, I'd like to do -bigadv, but I figure the biggest obstacle is my airflow right now... so if I can get the best configuration now, and confirm it in Windows, I can rule that out when I try and get a stable OC for Linux Folding.


if you are at 3.8 you'll be able to finish a bigadv in time for bonuses as long as you dont do any cpu intensive stuff. browsing and ocn'ing won't slow you down that much.


----------



## csm725

Mint?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;14219929*
> if you are at 3.8 you'll be able to finish a bigadv in time for bonuses as long as you dont do any cpu intensive stuff. browsing and ocn'ing won't slow you down that much.


At this rate, if Linux is more stressful than Windows, 3.8Ghz isn't likely... might need to drop to 3.6/3.7...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14219931*
> Mint?


Ubuntu to begin with to see what PPD I can get... will look into other OSes once the OC is stable.


----------



## csm725

Very well. Mint is substantially lighter.


----------



## zodac

True, but you also need to get Langouste configured, as well as the core hack, and I've no idea if the methods we have now are Ubuntu-only, or whether they'd apply to other distros too.


----------



## csm725

99% sure they would apply to all distros.


----------



## zodac

Only issue I need to resolve is how to get my network adaptor drivers installed then. Ubuntu does it automatically, but none of the other distros do.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


True, but you also need to get Langouste configured, as well as the core hack, and I've no idea if the methods we have now are Ubuntu-only, or whether they'd apply to other distros too.


everything in my guide will work on mint







. and i can walk you through langouste too (i'll get around to adding it to the guide eventually)


----------



## csm725

Whats Langouste again?


----------



## zodac

It downloads the next WU as you upload the previous one for v6.


----------



## csm725

Ah.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

this is just a random 900 pic from the internet, I drew my airflow in

I dont have any drives in the front bays so I have unrestricted airflow from 3 120mm fans
The gpu is placed in a lower slot so that its exhaust is pulled in by the PSU (this may not work for you as my QFX 3700 blows air the opposite way of the GTS450)
The rear fan is place in intake, which is okay because I have my HS set up to pull air from the bottom of the case and push it into the top fan which is setup in exhaust

And that is how you get fantastical airflow for a 4 GHz overclock with a less efficient HS!


----------



## zodac

So... moved the fans around, and I'm at 46Â°C right now... 3.8Ghz.

*However*, this is the beginning of the WU... will see the max at the end of this WU.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

thats what I like to hear, air coolers reach max temps pretty quick so ~5% you can call it maxxed


----------



## zodac

Well... I'm gonna be using the computer too, so will check the max as the WU ends. Plus it's only an a3; a4s were a bit hotter, gonna have to fool the Stanford server to get an a4 next.


----------



## csm725

Do you want pancakes?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


What? That's possible?
Can I also fool the server into giving me 912/925's consistently?


No... it was a joke for the older Folding members here. They know what I mean.


----------



## csm725

Ah. Will edit post to make you look like a fool, in that case.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14226089*
> Ah. Will edit post to make you look like a fool, in that case.


Quoted original post.


----------



## csm725

Oh man.


----------



## zodac

Did you forget about the Editor badge?


----------



## csm725

That's right. Though it was a good idea in the concept.


----------



## zodac

Yeah... most people forget I'm magic too.


----------



## csm725

Magicians don't go on vacation.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14226255*
> yeah... Most people forget i'm magic too.


qft


----------



## eloverton2

sooo, since reading up on mint 11, i'm going to be switching over tomorrow after my 6903 finishes. z, i recommend when you start with -bigadv that you go ahead and do the same. everywhere i have read, is noting the considerable performance difference. granted, i'm not running unity on ubuntu 11.04, i switched it back to classic gnome to make it lighter, but the next release of ubuntu is going to be all unity. so to save time and effort from switching from windows to ubuntu to mint, just go from windows to mint.


----------



## zodac

Like I said, my main problem is getting drivers for my network adaptor...


----------



## csm725

*adapter.
Spellcheck broken?








And yes that's Mint's main issue.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14230054*
> Like I said, my main problem is getting drivers for my network adaptor...


whats the brand and model number? im sure there is a driver somewhere in the repository that will work for it.


----------



## zodac

Don't have a spellcheck. And I like that spelling. Kinda how I like spelling "kernel" as "kernal".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;14230106*
> whats the brand and model number? im sure there is a driver somewhere in the repository that will work for it.


This one:
http://www.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=277475

Biggest reason I've not been able to try different distros is that I can't find drivers for this. Meaning I need to go downstairs to the crappy fam computer and do it.


----------



## csm725

Ah... so if you disagree with Websters again let me know. I'll file a complaint.


----------



## eloverton2

ah belkin... you need one of these


----------



## zodac

I have a whole folder in my inbox for dictionaries complaining about me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


ah belkin... you need one of these 


Well... I don't *need* it.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14230163*
> I have a whole folder in my inbox for dictionaries complaining about me.
> 
> Well... I don't *need* it.


but its got linux support









you can get your belkin to work with linux you just need to find out which ralink chipset it has in it and find the driver for it... i'm not finding much on that model though.

which version is it?


----------



## zodac

v3000.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


v3000.


this page says its supported and has two links for drivers...

edit: its a ralink RT2x00 driver that should work


----------



## zodac

So... which one of these would I use:
http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2


----------



## eloverton2

yeah, then from there, try the newest usb driver.


----------



## zodac

But there's more than one!


----------



## eloverton2

the first one on this page will probably do it.


----------



## zodac

Righto... I'll go download Mint and try it out.


----------



## eloverton2

I'm not giving any guarantees, since I've yet to download mint 11. but with the linux driver, it should work (especially since mint is based on ubuntu)...

edit: maybe try a live disk first to see if it works before you commit to an install.


----------



## zodac

We'll see.


----------



## csm725

Mint... nice.


----------



## omega17

Still tl;dr

Eww, Belkin Network Adapter


----------



## zodac

What's too long? The thread as a whole?

And dude... you've got two ATi GPUs. You have no right to laugh.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What's too long? The thread as a whole?

*And dude... you've got two ATi GPUs. You have no right to laugh. *










I agree with Zodac for once.


----------



## zodac

You got my name wrong.


----------



## csm725

OC that 450 already!!!


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


OC that 450 already!!!


no need to once she switches over to mint...


----------



## shnur

No need to? I'm a bit confused...


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


No need to? I'm a bit confused...


If Z folds big bigadv on linux then there would be no need to overclock the gpu because the system resources will need to be devoted to smp -6 folding in order to complete wu's before the bonus. Also, afaik gpu folding in linux is a pain in the rear (and I don't think there is a good tool to overclock the gpu in linux, but I could be mistaken on that one, not really looked into it in a while).


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


no need to once she switches over to mint...










Dibs on the 450.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Dibs on the 450.










just because z doesn't need to overclock it or fold on it doesn't mean she doesn't need it. a good gpu that can handle all the graphics on its own frees up more cpu for folding


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


just because z doesn't need to overclock it or fold on it doesn't mean she doesn't need it. a good gpu that can handle all the graphics on its own frees up more cpu for folding










I'll buy Z a Geforce 210 as a trade.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


I'll buy Z a Geforce 210 as a trade.










heyyy don't knock the 210... its probably one of the longest lasting gpu's ive ever bought (its also not suffered the abuse of folding though)


----------



## shnur

Yeah, I forgot the SMP part. I'm not very familiar with Linux folding though. 
Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## zodac

If/when I do switch over to Mint, it'll be as a VM; no way I'm using Linux as my main OS.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If/when I do switch over to Mint, it'll be as a VM; no way I'm using Linux as my main OS.










but the ppd! after a few days you'd be all like, "windows what? psh"


----------



## csm725

Ever heard of dual booting? Although with a single 1TB drive I wouldn't recommend it - Linux messes up partitions real bad.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Ever heard of dual booting? Although with a single 1TB drive I wouldn't recommend it - Linux messes up partitions real bad.


not if you do them right. shrink your drive in windows system tools and leave empty unallocated space at the end of the drive. then when you start your linux install, its got nothing but empty space to format and install all in its own little pre-created partition, with nothing to mess up


----------



## csm725

I was referring more to the boot manager. Linux has issues booting from the same disk as Windows. It messes up the bootmanager to the point where you have to boot from an install disk and run some commands.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I was referring more to the boot manager. Linux has issues booting from the same disk as Windows. It messes up the bootmanager to the point where you have to boot from an install disk and run some commands.










mine doesn't... just install grub2 and it takes over and lets you choose between linux or windows bootloader on startup. if you ever uninstall linux, then you need to run windows startup repair so that the windows bootloader is given priority, but thats it.


----------



## csm725

What OC stability tool is there in Ubuntu? Or do I just check if it's folding stable? I'd probably do that and OC straight into Ubuntu so I will not have to deal with Windows.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


What OC stability tool is there in Ubuntu? Or do I just check if it's folding stable? I'd probably do that and OC straight into Ubuntu so I will not have to deal with Windows.


what i did, was got folding stable in windows, checked my temps, etc. then switched over. fah6 failed, lowered the oc a notch, added a little voltage, and voila!


----------



## csm725

I'll just go folding stable in Ubuntu directly.


----------



## zodac

Why would I dual boot? I tend to be on the computer a fair bit; wouldn't make sense.


----------



## csm725

Fine.


----------



## eloverton2

you can do everything in ubuntu or mint that you can do in windows AND get more ppd.


----------



## zodac

Don't like the look/feel of it... it'd be fine for a rig that was just Folding, but not the rig I use daily.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Don't like the look/feel of it... it'd be fine for a rig that was just Folding, but not the rig I use daily.










Fair enough.







nice spike in production according to your eoc page. looks like the new rig is doing well.


----------



## omega17

I may have two ATi GPUs, which are the sweet spot for gaming I might add, but I also have two nVidias folding 24/7, and an Ethernet adapter that works.

Checkmate









Ooh I almost forgot, my 1090T is stable @ 4Ghz. I think that's commonly referred to as "pwnage"


----------



## csm725

My 2500k is stable at 4GHz on stock voltage. I think that's called "pwnage".


----------



## yannickhk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


My 2500k is stable at 4GHz on stock voltage. I think that's called "pwnage".










lol


----------



## omega17

Why? A newer chip with different architecture and a different number of cores can achieve similar speeds with lower Voltage?









You sir have just blown my mind!









[/sarcasm]


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Why? A newer chip with different architecture and a different number of cores can achieve similar speeds with lower Voltage?









You sir have just blown my mind!









[/sarcasm]


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


My 2500k is stable at 4GHz on stock voltage. I think that's called "pwnage".










I think that's called 'apples to oranges'.

I used to have a Pentium D 965 that was stable at stock volts at 4.3GHz. So obviously that makes me better than all of you. Noobs.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


Fair enough.







nice spike in production according to your eoc page. looks like the new rig is doing well.


Still a bit on and off.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I may have two ATi GPUs, which are the sweet spot for gaming I might add, but I also have two nVidias folding 24/7, and an Ethernet adapter that works.

Checkmate









Ooh I almost forgot, my 1090T is stable @ 4Ghz. I think that's commonly referred to as "pwnage"










No -bigadv at 4Ghz means you suck, actually.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


I think that's called 'apples to oranges'.

*I used to have a Pentium D* 965 that was stable at stock volts at 4.3GHz. So obviously that makes me better than all of you. Noobs.


You could have ended it there.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No -bigadv at 4Ghz means you suck, actually.


It means I have to do other things with my PC, actually.
This isn't about me though


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You could have ended it there.










But then people would think I used to be as bad as like you, and I wouldn't want that...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


It means I have to do other things with my PC, actually.
This isn't about me though










If you're claiming to be better, it kinda is.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


But then people would think I used to be as bad as like you, and I wouldn't want that...










Does it matter? No-one would believe you were as awesome as me anyway.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Still a bit on and off.









No -bigadv at 4Ghz means you suck, actually.

You could have ended it there.










Am I not awesome? Then why did you completely ignore my post?


----------



## juano

You're awesome, and I would feel lucky you didn't get hit with any zodac wrath.


----------



## zodac

Because I don't have a 2500k, so I assumed it didn't apply to me.









I do have an X6 though, and did have a Pent D.


----------



## Blitz6804

The annoying thing with having Windows/Linux on the same drive: you have a hard drive appearing in Windows that cannot be accessed, and it annoys me. (Since Windows cannot read EXT3/4.) If you put on a separate drive, however, you can disable the hard drive in Device Manager, and problem = solved. (You can also ensure the boot manager is only on the Linux drive; tell the BIOS to boot to the Linux HDD for Linux, and the Windows HDD for Windows.)

What about this zodac... Linux OS, Windows VM? Mind = blown!


----------



## zodac

Let's not be crazy Blitz.









Anyway, gonna try lowering the timings for the RAM later today... what would be best? Dropping everything by 1, or dropping a couple by 2? Do some timings have more influence than others?


----------



## juano

What are the timing and speeds currently and stock? With your proficiency at OC (and well, mine too but we're making fun of you here) I would just stick to dropping one at a time. From what I've seen the middle timing usually has less leeway than the others, so 8-9-8 or 7-8-7 depending on what you had would be most conservative. You could also try dropping them all by one if you felt like it. Whatever you decide to do I would make sure that the rest of your system is stable before introducing more variables into the equation, the last thing we need when we are trying to troubleshoot you're blunders is having too many areas that you could have introduced instability. Hope this helps


----------



## zodac

Yeah, I'm pretty confident that my OC is stable right now... gone through a3s and a4s without losing any TPF, so I think I can move on to the RAM now. Guess I'll just try dropping them one at a time.


----------



## sweffymo

There are Windows programs that will read ReiserFS and ext2/3/4...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;14242706*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine doesn't... just install grub2 and it takes over and lets you choose between linux or windows bootloader on startup. if you ever uninstall linux, then you need to run windows startup repair so that the windows bootloader is given priority, but thats it.


GRUB2 is absolutely horrible. I always just use GRUB because GRUB2 is more likely to break the boot sequence.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14248545*
> GRUB2 is absolutely horrible. I always just use GRUB because GRUB2 is more likely to break the boot sequence.


I've never had any problems with it and use it bc it comes with all the new linux distros.


----------



## sweffymo

The original GRUB comes with all of them as well; you just have to specify.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14248723*
> The original GRUB comes with all of them as well; you just have to specify.


During the install? I've never noticed that option -thanks!


----------



## shnur

I had horrible experience with any distros making my whole drive disappear, for windows & linux.

For the RAM timings, drop one at a time, like juano said, the middle one usually is more stubborn


----------



## zodac

Right, Folding clients going off after this WU... see you all in a week.


----------



## sweffymo

Have a good trip! Gives me one more week to try to get the points I need to catch you... Like that's going to happen.


----------



## zodac

A week can get you a fair few points.







Especially if you snuck over and stole my rig...


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14251104*
> A week can get you a fair few points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if you snuck over and stole my rig...


I don't think that Lutro0 would give me your address... And for the price of transportation I could build another rig.


----------



## zodac

Right, so we're agreed. You'll build another rig while I'm gone.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Right, so we're agreed. You'll build another rig while I'm gone.










I wish...


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Right, Folding clients going off after this WU... see you all in a week.










Pics!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I don't think that Lutro0 would give me your address... And for the price of transportation I could build another rig.










Less fun though.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I wish...











But we agreed!


----------



## Blitz6804

Why not just leave rig folding unattended? You'll get more PPD than you usually do.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But we agreed!










If someone can scrounge me up a socket 771 motherboard and some compatible RAM I might be able to come up with something.


----------



## zodac

Well, you go figure that out. I'm off.


----------



## sweffymo

Alright, have fun! But not too much.


----------



## wirefox

I just started folding a couple days ago and finished my 10th WUtoday

Zodac you are a Hero. Thanks for being so diligent and thorough in your posts an guides... I was a huge help!

I'm already hooked and excited to fold during the upcoming Foldathon - signed up and ready to go

folding under : wirefox


----------



## Jeppzer

I've just spent the last day reading this thread..
I think I'm in love with the push/push pod now. (Oooh, PPP).







:wheee:


----------



## Citra

Gaining on Z, 3.7ghz right now im my 1090t.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14264494*
> Gaining on Z, 3.7ghz right now im my 1090t.


MOAR!!!! Anything less than 3808MHz and i win


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14269856*
> MOAR!!!! Anything less than 3808MHz and i win


ha, mediocre video container, as I run 4100MHz, I win


----------



## sweffymo

I run at 8675.309 mhz.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I run at 8675.309 mhz.










is that milliHz? thats super fast


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14270008*
> ha, mediocre video container, as I run 4100MHz, I win


I guess you do...









_*need a higher overclock...*_


----------



## sweffymo

No, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14270272*
> No, I was being sarcastic.


I am well aware of your sarcasm


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I am well aware of your sarcasm


Which is why me saying I was being sarcastic was also a sarcastic remark!


----------



## eloverton2

I fold at 4.208 on a 1090t. so, I win.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


I fold at 4.208 on a 1090t. so, I win.










Yeah well you have a MSI board, so you lose.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Yeah well you have a MSI board, so you lose.


if my msi board is making more ppd than yours, i still win.. even though i had to rma my first one, they sent me a new one in a week and its been folding like a champ for 9 months now. also, folding at 1.55v+ probably wasn't a good idea, but i finally accepted that i couldn't get folding stable at 4.3.









people can knock msi all they want, but i've been a fan for a long time, and have had mostly good experiences with their products and excellent customer service and support from them.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;14274747*
> Yeah well you have a MSI board, so you lose.


why would that be? My MSI boards are great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eloverton2;14274919*
> if my msi board is making more ppd than yours, i still win.. even though i had to rma my first one, they sent me a new one in a week and its been folding like a champ for 9 months now. also, folding at 1.55v+ probably wasn't a good idea, but i finally accepted that i couldn't get folding stable at 4.3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people can knock msi all they want, but i've been a fan for a long time, and have had mostly good experiences with their products and excellent customer service and support from them.


MSI makes good boards, its just that xd_1771 has some hate for them (I actually think he may work for a competitor) and made that stupid fear mongering VRM horror stories thread to make everyone else hate them


----------



## csm725

Clearly your MSI is on RMA...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Clearly your MSI is on RMA...


its back, and it only took like 4 days, Im not too salty about that


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


its back, and it only took like 4 days, Im not too salty about that


But the fact you had to RMA it in the first place kinda proves his point (to a degree)...


----------



## csm725

Yep... its like saying I got run over today but eh... 4 days in the hospital only!


----------



## eloverton2

lol. i've had asus boards go out too- its unrealistic to expect board makers to get every product perfect especially when they move such high volume. also, in the latest generation i think they have addressed the vrm issue (waiting on official verdict when dozer finally arrives)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


lol. i've had asus boards go out too- its unrealistic to expect board makers to get every product perfect especially when they move such high volume. also, in the latest generation i think they have addressed the vrm issue (waiting on official verdict when dozer finally arrives)


I think your right about the VRM's. The 990FXA-GD80 sports 8+2 Phase with SFC's and DrMos, so it should be pretty well set for anything. 
Although there is absolutely nothing wrong with the VRM's on my 790FX-GD70....


----------



## zodac

So, got a bit of an update.







Got back yesterday, and decided to go OC a bit rather than come back here.









I can get the CPU stable at 4Ghz (and under 55°C) for a3 WUs pretty easily, but they eventually crash on the a4s. For 3.9Ghz, I can get it stable for all WUs, but it needs more than 1.5v. While it's in around 56°C, I'm not comfortable with that high a voltage.

So, I worked on the RAM instead... seems it's got more potential than we thought. It's pretty stable now at 1600Mhz, and I dropped a couple of the timings too. Since the timings don't have much of an impact on normal SMP, I won't worry about them until -bigadv is working.

And on that note, I got Mint 11... rubbish. For a "lightweight" OS, there was a lot of crap on it.


----------



## csm725

Very nice z!
Try Mint 10 LXDE for a lightweight OS. Ubuntu 10.10 is the best though







with no GUI.


----------



## juano

I would test the RAM with something like Prime blend rather than just folding to be sure it's stable. I would imagine you can either very slightly lower the timings (to around 8-8-8) or very slightly raise the freq (to 1600Mhz) but I wouldn't expect doing both as you've done to be stable.


----------



## sweffymo

1.5v is fine for 24/7 as long as you make sure that the temps are down. Also, have you worked on the NB at all?


----------



## zodac

Tried 8-9-8, and it wouldn't boot. Happy at 9-10-9 for now... like I said, I'll worry about it when I start -bigadv.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;14339833*
> 1.5v is fine for 24/7 as long as you make sure that the temps are down. Also, have you worked on the NB at all?


Temps were on the edge... so until it gets a bit cooler here, I won't do that.

And I've upped the CPU.NB voltage, but not the NB itself.


----------



## omega17

1.5V with that cooler is too high









Mine is at 1.46V and it's hitting 58C today. It's warm out (28C) but I'm still considering dropping to 3.9Ghz for a couple of days







Damn you foldathon


----------



## juano

DOUBLE POST!!! I'm telling Blitz!


----------



## Blitz6804

In my own experience, the PC becomes completely unusable while it is doing bigadv, even with the VM priority in Windows set to lowest.


----------



## zodac

I'll only be using the VM to confirm the set up and OC. I'll probably wait to do -bigavd until Uni starts again. Should be cool enough for 3.9/4Ghz, and I'll be able to dual boot.


----------



## sweffymo

I meant the NB speed...


----------



## zodac

Yeah, no.


----------



## juano

Then that extra NB voltage sure is doing you a lot of good.


----------



## sweffymo

Most AMD NBs can do 2600mhz+ on stock voltage.


----------



## juano

Pssh, but how much voltage can they do at stock Mhz? Everybody knows voltage is where the real gain is, not Mhz.


----------



## zodac

Oh, that. Yeah, I'm at 2800Mhz. We discussed that ages ago.


----------



## omega17

Why are you running it at 2800Megabubblez?

Mine is fine at 2400 and I've got a fairly highend Crossfire setup. You don't need 2800 with that one lonely 450


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Why are you running it at 2800Megabubblez?

Mine is fine at 2400 and I've got a fairly highend Crossfire setup. You don't need 2800 with that one lonely 450










Running it higher improves the CPU's stability when OC'd and improves memory performance.


----------



## zodac

Blitz posted a while back... said 2600Mhz would be best, but if it was stable at 2800, may as well keep it there.

It was based off RAM though, right? Now that I'm at 1600Mhz, should I up the NB to 3000Mhz?


----------



## jagz

wow zodac finally has something that doesn't hurt my eyes for the sigrig.


----------



## zodac

The Sparkle is quite sparkly... hurts *my* eyes at night.


----------



## jagz

I too struggle to get to 4ghz, Is that what your workin on right now?
I'll give it another shot when I get my SSD


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14340364*
> The Sparkle is quite sparkly... hurts *my* eyes at night.


Could it have anything to do with the giant mulitcolored LED fan you have? Don't you have like giant night vision pupils? That could be the problem too.


----------



## Blitz6804

3000 MHz is overkill for DDR3-1333. However, you are not playing with DDR3-1333 anymore.









DDR3-1333 has a theoretical speed of 21,328 MBps in dual channel.
DDR3-1600 has a theoretical speed of 25,600 MBps in dual channel.

As discussed earlier...

2600 MHz northbridge has a theoretical bandwidth of 20,800 MBps
2800 MHz northbridge has a theoretical bandwidth of 22,400 MBps.
3000 MHz northbridge has a theoretical bandwidth of 24,000 MBps.
3200 MHz northbridge has a theoretical bandwidth of 25,600 MBps.

While DDR3-1333 could not saturate a 2800 MHz NB, and could only saturate a 2600 MHz NB in the ideal world (which we are not in), a 2800 MHz NB could hurt DDR3-1600's bandwidth. 2600 MHz certainly would.

Ideally, you could run a 3200 MHz NB, but this will cause the 1090T to degrade faster. Since our world is hardly ideal anyway, you do not need exact parity between the buses.


----------



## zodac

So, 3000Mhz would be best for the RAM now? Or should I aim for 3200Mhz?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So, 3000Mhz would be best for the RAM now? Or should I aim for 3200Mhz?


You can try for 3000, but you wont get to 3200.


----------



## Blitz6804

3000 MHz should be fine if you can do it. Honestly, I think 2800 MHz is enough, but you could always check that with MaxxMem. Try with 2600 MHz, 2800 MHz, and 3000 MHz. 3000 MHz will be slightly better than 2800 MHz, 2800 MHz will be far superior to 2600 MHz.


----------



## juano

I've said it before, but remember to try and keep the variables for instability as low as possible, ideally just 1 at a time.


----------



## zodac

Well, I know that it's stable with the 1090 at 3.8Ghz and the RAM at 1600Mhz; ran an a4 last night with no issues.


----------



## omega17

-










-










-










I'm rather glad Blitz told me about that. 2400 -> 2800 gives ~ 15-20% increase in performance









It's still too warm though


----------



## zodac

Aye... pretty hot here too.


----------



## omega17

3.8Ghz & 2.8Ghz it is. Locked in. I can't be doing with my CPU creeping up to 60C while I'm at work and coming home to a sauna of a bedroom


----------



## zodac

I don't mind the sauna part; don't like my CPU hitting 55Â° at 3.8Ghz though... hottest day for a week or two today though, so I can live with it.


----------



## Blitz6804

omega17: You should try 2600 MHz too, just to see. I anticipate it to be around 12.5 GBps.


----------



## csm725

Silly zodac, trix are for kids!
On topic (dont wanna get infracted again): hows the PPD looking?


----------



## zodac

About 18k right now (10k CPU, 8k GPU), but I've got a lot of programs running right now...


----------



## csm725

Nice. Clocks on the 450?


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


About 18k right now (10k CPU, 8k GPU), but I've got a lot of programs running right now...


What WU is your GPU on? I take it you haven't overclocked it yet...


----------



## omega17

Aww you got matching Sparkleys


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


Aww you got matching Sparkleys










Mine's not a single slot though.


----------



## Jeppzer

Zodac and sweffy sitting in a tree, getting blinded by the sunlight reflecting off their sparkly-e-e-e-ehs.

(That rhymed really well in my head...)


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Zodac and sweffy sitting in a tree, getting blinded by the sunlight reflecting off their sparkly-e-e-e-ehs.

(That rhymed really well in my head...)


It failed outside your head though


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


It failed outside your head though










But my head is the only thing that matters!


----------



## zodac

P6803 on the 450; 850core. Just set that in Precision; haven't got AB to mess with the voltages yet.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


P6803 on the 450; 850core. Just set that in Precision; haven't got AB to mess with the voltages yet.












This is at 933 core, 1100mV, 1245 VRAM (I underclock it because it makes the coil whine less bad).


----------



## zodac

I get 8.3k PPD on the 6803, at 850 core.

My Sparkle is better than your Sparkle.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I get 8.3k PPD on the 6803, at 850 core.

My Sparkle is better than your Sparkle.










But what's your VRAM at? Maybe that actually has an effect.









I'll put it back at stock and see what happens.

Edit: AUGH BARELY BEARABLE SQUEALING!


----------



## zodac

VRAM? Why would you put a V before a word I understand and make it completely ineffable!


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


VRAM? Why would you put a V before a word I understand and make it completely ineffable!










Video RAM.









Putting my VRAM to 2000 from 1425 gives me a full 20 seconds on my TPF... Taking me from ~7975 PPD to ~8975PPD on a 6800 (1298 pointer).

Just thought I would let you know.

Edit: It just recalculated it and it's at 9044 PPD on the slowest WU.







I'll get over 15k PPD on a 9XX point WU (if I ever get one)!


----------



## zodac

You mean the memory clock?


----------



## juano

Hmm that's weird I'd always thought that GPU folding was purely shader dependent.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You mean the memory clock?


Yes he means the memory clock...


----------



## sweffymo

My 450's PPD is now almost as good as my friend's 460 at 850 core.


----------



## zodac

Yes... the memory clock _shouldn't_ really have that much of an impact. Now, the big 1888pt WU on GPU2 used to see an improvement with the mem clock being OC'd, but 20 seconds?

That's very odd.


----------



## Blitz6804

GPU [email protected] is very heavily dependent on shader, slightly dependent on RAM, and almost independent of core. Remember VRAM on Fermis are GDDR5... so if you go from 715 MHz => 1000 MHz, that is a change of 1140 MHz effective. (GDDR5 2860 vs GDDR5 4000.)


----------



## csm725

A 460 folds Fermi right? (GPU3)


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes... the memory clock _shouldn't_ really have that much of an impact. Now, the big 1888pt WU on GPU2 used to see an improvement with the mem clock being OC'd, but 20 seconds?

That's very odd.


It is definitely helping on the 68XX WUs...


----------



## juano

460 is fermi, yes...


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Video RAM.









Putting my VRAM to 2000 from 1425 gives me a full 20 seconds on my TPF... Taking me from ~7975 PPD to ~8975PPD on a 6800 (1298 pointer).

Just thought I would let you know.

Edit: It just recalculated it and it's at 9044 PPD on the slowest WU.







I'll get over 15k PPD on a 9XX point WU (if I ever get one)!


My 450 gets over 15K on a 9xx already, at 875/1700

Your "VRAM" was too low @ 1245 ('lol') or 1425, anywhere between 1700 and 2000 makes a negligible difference


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yes... the memory clock _shouldn't_ really have that much of an impact. Now, the big 1888pt WU on GPU2 used to see an improvement with the mem clock being OC'd, but 20 seconds?

That's very odd.


Not if he has a high core (933 is higher than either of my 450s are at for the summer) but his memory dropped way down low so it's choking performance. Pushing memory a few percent higher doesn't have much impact, but dropping the clock by 1/3 has to make some appreciable difference.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


GPU [email protected] is very heavily dependent on shader, slightly dependent on RAM, and almost independent of core. Remember VRAM on Fermis are GDDR5... so if you go from 715 MHz => 1000 MHz, that is a change of 1140 MHz effective. (GDDR5 2860 vs GDDR5 4000.)


Core is almost always locked to shader. And yes, we know how GPU3 works.









I just never thought that it was THAT memory dependent.

Edit: Increasing VRAM to 2033 gave me 2 seconds TPF, so it still helps but not to the same extent. I am afraid to go much higher than 2033 though. I am like 50% done with this WU.


----------



## juano

Core and shader were unlocked prior to the 200 series in Nvidia (maybe 200s as well not positive). What's with the quotations around VRAM? There's nothing wrong with that


----------



## Blitz6804

Yes, my GTX 285 has two different clocks. Prior to Fermi, there were two different chips on the PCB, one for the shader, one for the core. Starting with Fermi, nVidia have gone to a monolith chip like ATi. Unlike ATi, however, the shader runs twice the speed of the core, whereas in ATi they run in parity.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


Not if he has a high core (933 is higher than either of my 450s are at for the summer) but his memory dropped way down low so it's choking performance. Pushing memory a few percent higher doesn't have much impact, but dropping the clock by 1/3 has to make some appreciable difference.


Fair enough; not that familiar with the stock clocks of Fermis. Even though I've got one right here.









Anyway, my mem clocks are at 1800, so that'll do fine.


----------



## eloverton2

good grief. after a week of no activity this thread has become the life of the party!









@ zodac, your statement concerning mint 11 being "rubbish" holds little water, as its in a vm. after a full day of folding a 6901 i've shaved almost 2 minutes off my tpf (i know different wu's can yield this much difference, so more testing needs to be done). i'm using less ram in hardware monitor than i was in ubuntu 11, and my system feels snappier while surfing and watching videos while folding in mint than it did in ubuntu.

@ the nb discussion, 1.35v on your cpu-nb should be plenty to run in the 2800 range. you don't need to move your nb v's because when you move cpu-nb or cpu vcore, it should raise your nb v accordingly. i'm glad blitz chimed in the with bus saturation when everybody was saying that "it didn't make a difference" because really, it does. i point to this anytime someone brings up the "multi vs. fsb overclocking discussion". if all of the components of your computer (in this case cpu and ram) are overclocked, shouldn't the connection between the two (nb) be overclocked as well? also, ppl say things like "you can only tell a difference in benching" well, folding is extreme benching...









looks like you're learning your way around your rig quite nicely, z. the most important part of overclocking is knowing your rig.


----------



## zodac

Mint was not in a VM; I had it on another partition. And I didn't mean PPD-wise (since the same high TPF I had in Ubuntu happened there too). I just mean for a "lightweight" OS, it seems very similar to Ubuntu, just with a different skin.

I'm running the CPU/NB at 2800Mhz right now at 1.25v... pretty sure it was stable at 1.2v, but bumped it up a bit while going for 4Ghz, and haven't brought it down yet.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14347873*
> Mint was not in a VM; I had it on another partition. And I didn't mean PPD-wise (since the same high TPF I had in Ubuntu happened there too). I just mean for a "lightweight" OS, it seems very similar to Ubuntu, just with a different skin.
> 
> I'm running the CPU/NB at 2800Mhz right now at 1.25v... pretty sure it was stable at 1.2v, but bumped it up a bit while going for 4Ghz, and haven't brought it down yet.


Ah, yeah, I agree its not the lightest os around, but I was saying it is lighter than windows or ubuntu, but is still very user friendly.

If the system was stable at 1.2v, I'd kick it back down. No need for the extra heat if you don't need it


----------



## zodac

Doesn't seem to make any difference heat wise... had it at 1.2v and 1.35v to see, and no increase.


----------



## eloverton2

it might not make a difference on your cpu temp, but i bet it does on one of your board temps.


----------



## zodac

Checked that too; Mainboard temp in HWmonitor didn't change either.


----------



## eloverton2

nice. in that case, crank it up, and rip the knob off... lol


----------



## Blitz6804

I've been playing with VMs a lot lately. Interestingly, Xubuntu does "okay," Slackware running XFCE does better (by about 5%), and Fedora LXDE does better still (by about 12% again). Regardless of the VM, running directly from a terminal prompt does produce better results. (No surprise there.) What *is* surprising, however, is that even the worst VM/Linux combo (Xubuntu), 4 cores running native SMP in a Linux VM out-PPD 6 cores running native SMP in Windows. I have not tried Mint yet, but I am told Fedora LXDE is lighter, so maybe you should try that if you are still only in Windows.


----------



## zodac

I've already got an issue yet to be addressed in Digi's guide. Until that's sorted, I can't go forward. Gonna focus on the Foldathon now and try and get some good points.

Time to go get the 9800GT out too.


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blitz6804;14348250*
> I've been playing with VMs a lot lately. Interestingly, Xubuntu does "okay," Slackware running XFCE does better (by about 5%), and Fedora LXDE does better still (by about 12% again). Regardless of the VM, running directly from a terminal prompt does produce better results. (No surprise there.) What *is* surprising, however, is that even the worst VM/Linux combo (Xubuntu), 4 cores running native SMP in a Linux VM out-PPD 6 cores running native SMP in Windows. I have not tried Mint yet, but I am told Fedora LXDE is lighter, so maybe you should try that if you are still only in Windows.


I would say that fedora lxde is going to out perform mint 11 but should be about the same as the mint lxde. I still use my rig when its folding so I like how easy it is to use mint/Ubuntu the last time I tried fedora I could not for the life of me get my wireless card to work but maybe its worth another look...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14348318*
> I've already got an issue yet to be addressed in Digi's guide. Until that's sorted, I can't go forward. Gonna focus on the Foldathon now and try and get some good points.
> 
> Time to go get the 9800GT out too.


What's the issue?


----------



## zodac

12 cores are detected, and I only get normal SMP WUs. The TPF of those WUs is more than 4 times higher than in Windows. And this is at different clocks too, so it's not an unstable OC.

*EDIT:* "-smp 6" is being used.


----------



## sweffymo

They make Ubuntu with LXDE too. It's called Lubuntu. It reminds me of back when Ubuntu was good...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


They make Ubuntu with LXDE too. It's called Lubuntu. It reminds me of back when Ubuntu was good...


And Fedora LXDe is still faster!!!!


----------



## sweffymo

I thought you've never used it...









Also, Arch with no WM would be even faster.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I thought you've never used it...









Also, Arch with no WM would be even faster.


Ubuntu, is inherently slower than Fedora. If both have the same Desktop Manager, Fedora will always be faster.

Yes Arch with no GUI running natively is faster


----------



## zodac

OK, I think my inexperience is about to show again...

I tried to boot up with my 9800GT in the 2nd slot, but the red MemOK light started to flash, and it wouldn't boot. Tried pressing the button (having no idea what that actually did), but it didn't work until I took out the GPU.

What do?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


OK, I think my inexperience is about to show again...

I tried to boot up with my 9800GT in the 2nd slot, but the red MemOK light started to flash, and it wouldn't boot. Tried pressing the button (having no idea what that actually did), but it didn't work until I took out the GPU.

What do?


plug in the power.... and make sure its properly seated


----------



## zodac

Yeah, done both.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, done both.


take it out and fold -bigadv... youll get more ppd, less heat and less power usage that way


----------



## sweffymo

Make sure that PEG1 (or whatever slot the 450 is in) is set to initialize first.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


take it out and fold -bigadv... youll get more ppd, less heat and less power usage that way


Can't seem to get a -bigadv WU; even with the core hack, I'm 0/6 so far, on three different installs.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Make sure that PEG1 (or whatever slot the 450 is in) is set to initialize first.


I'll give that a try.

Think I'd near to clear the CMOS too?


----------



## Jeppzer

Better hurry, only three hours togo.

And I'd try moving the 9800 to the third slot. Sounds like it has trouble deciding wich one to use.


----------



## $ilent

zodac how much ppd does a 2500k at ~5ghz running bigadv get nowadays?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Can't seem to get a -bigadv WU; even with the core hack, I'm 0/6 so far, on three different installs.









I'll give that a try.

Think I'd near to clear the CMOS too?


You are an epic fail
You do not need to clear your CMOS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Better hurry, only three hours togo.

And I'd try moving the 9800 to the third slot. Sounds like it has trouble deciding wich one to use.


Zed is just slow
there are only 2 x16 slots though


----------



## Jeppzer

Actually, Z, Your mobo does not support SLI. It has AMD chipset.
I'do try this sli hack. Even if it's not true sli you're trying todo.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Better hurry, only three hours togo.

And I'd try moving the 9800 to the third slot. Sounds like it has trouble deciding wich one to use.


Which 3rd slot?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


zodac how much ppd does a 2500k at ~5ghz running bigadv get nowadays?


In native Linux? About 40k PPD, IIRC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


You are an epic fail
You do not need to clear your CMOS


I only asked.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Actually, Z, Your mobo does not support SLI. It has AMD chipset.
I'do try this sli hack. Even if it's not true sli you're trying todo.


I'm not going for SLI...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Actually, Z, Your mobo does not support SLI. It has AMD chipset.
I'do try this sli hack. Even if it's not true sli you're trying todo.


Zed will not be using SLI, therefor the SLI hack is completely unnecessary. You can add two different nVidia cards to an AMD board without issue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I only asked.










I called you an epic fail because you can't follow directions well enough to fold -bigadv


----------



## zodac

Oh, well I followed the guide properly, got 8 (and then 12) threads recognised by the SMP client, had the -bigadv flag, but got no -bigadv WU.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh, well I followed the guide properly, got 8 (and then 12) threads recognised by the SMP client, had the -bigadv flag, but got no -bigadv WU.










and you set the config to grab big wu's with advmethods?
if you set it normal it will not grab bigadv wu's


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm gonna go back to lurking instead.


----------



## $ilent

so si that when dual booting windows and linux?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, still can't boot with both GPUs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


and you set the config to grab big wu's with advmethods?
if you set it normal it will not grab bigadv wu's


Yeah, set to big, but -advmethods is off, since it's not needed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


so si that when dual booting windows and linux?


A native install, yes.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


Make sure that PEG1 (or whatever slot the 450 is in) is set to initialize first.


this shouldn't matter as the system should be able to use whichever GPU it likes to render the desktop - either is perfectly capable of doing it.

What model board is it again so I can grab the manual (gasp!) and flick through it?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, still can't boot with both GPUs.

Yeah, set to big, but -advmethods is off, since it's not needed.

A native install, yes.


turn it on, bet it works...


----------



## zodac

Asus M4A89GTD PRO.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


turn it on, bet it works...


If it does, it's luck. -advmethods does *not* increase chances to get -bigadv WUs.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Asus M4A89GTD PRO.









If it does, it's luck. -advmethods does *not* increase chances to get -bigadv WUs.


I would think if you need it to get a SMP WU you would need it to get a bigadv WU


----------



## zodac

You don't need it to get an SMP WU...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You don't need it to get an SMP WU...


since when? I only get core 78's and other junk WU's without it


----------



## zodac

You've never needed it; -smp is all you need to get the SMP WUs. Like I said, no -advmethods in Linux, but I still get the SMP WUs.


----------



## the_beast

what BIOS version does the board have? If it's prior to 1702 it's likely to have issues with dual GPUs onboard.


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Can't seem to get a -bigadv WU; even with the core hack, I'm 0/6 so far, on three different installs.










I am going with user error here. I have gotten -bigadv WUs in Xubuntu, Slackware, and Fedora LXDE.

For the record, my -advmethods = no.

Code:


Code:


[settings]
username=Blitz6804
team=37726
passkey=________
asknet=no
machineid=1
bigpackets=big
extra_parms=-smp -verbosity 9 -oneunit
local=1

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080

[core]
priority=96
disableassembly=no
checkpoint=3
ignoredeadlines=no
nocpulock=0
addr=

[clienttype]
memory=2009
type=0

EDIT: To fold, I have a script (fold.sh) that I run with "sudo bash fold.sh."

Code:


Code:


# Run the [email protected] mount script
bash /home/blitz/mount.sh

# Run the 8-core script
/home/blitz/fah/8cores.sh

# Run [email protected] OneUnit
bash /home/blitz/fah/fah.sh

Code:


Code:


mount -t vboxsf SHARE /home/blitz/fah

Code:


Code:


cat /proc/stat | awk 'BEGIN { TARGET_NCPUS=8 } ; { if ($1 == "intr") { for (i=NR-2;i<TARGET_NCPUS;i++) print "cpu" i S } ; S="" ; for (i=2;i<=NF;i++) S=S " " $i ; print }' > /tmp/stat.save

mount --bind /tmp/stat.save /proc/stat

Code:


Code:


cd /home/blitz/fah
sudo ./fah6

8cores.sh and fah.sh both have execute permission set, if that makes a difference. In Fedora, the mount.sh script is missing, since I can make Fedora auto-mount on boot. (Slackware will not.) If your folding folder is local (which it would be... native linux) you would skip it anyway.

What is nice about this... you can have linux boot to the vanilla multi-user prompt (read: console) and just sign in, run sudo bash fold.sh, and it is good to go. Missing a GUI increases your PPD not insignificantly. (To kill [email protected] early, just hit control+C.) To resume, you would either need to reboot and re-run fold.sh as above, or manually run JUST the folding script, which in my case would be "sudo bash /home/blitz/fah/fah.sh"


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the_beast*


what BIOS version does the board have? If it's prior to 1702 it's likely to have issues with dual GPUs onboard.


The newest BIOS.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


I am going with user error here.


How dare you sir. As I've said, the SMP client recognises enough cores, and the right flags and settings have been added. It's just been poor luck so far... and I'm not gonna go through the Foldathon hoping to get one.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The newest BIOS.

How dare you sir. As I've said, the SMP client recognises enough cores, and the right flags and settings have been added. It's just been poor luck so far... and I'm not gonna go through the Foldathon hoping to get one.


definitely a PEBKAC error, kinda like the FaT countdown screwup


----------



## zodac

Foldathon countdown issue is because I usually base my times off UTC, but forgot this time and used BST instead.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Foldathon countdown issue is because I usually base my times off UTC, but forgot this time and used BST instead.


epic fail


----------



## the_beast

If you put the 450 in the top slot with nothing in the bottom and boot, what happens? If it boots ok, get into Windows and ensure the drivers are all installed and operational. Then shutdown, remove that card and put the 9800 into the bottom slot. Boot, install drivers etc (if required). Then shutdown & install both cards together and try again.

I've seen this runaround be required in order to get CF working on this board, so it may be needed to get both your cards recognised. That board does seem to have issues with 2 NVidia cards though - might be worth trying a few other BIOS versions if the above doesn't work...


----------



## zodac

Works perfectly with one GPU; the minute the second is added, it won't boot.

Not sure if it's worth the effort; it's only for Foldathons. I could add it to the fam computer for the two days instead...


----------



## the_beast

why not leave it in the family computer permanently? Better than gathering dust. And that way it won't affect the PPD on your hex.


----------



## zodac

As I've mentioned a lot in the past, it clicks like mad. It'd annoy my sisters too much.


----------



## juano

Did you try booting with just the 9800, I agree I wouldn't bother with it during the FaT but still thought I'd offer the help (don't ask why cause I sure as heck don't know). I would also just leave it in the fam computer. EDIT: I don't know why but the idea that you aren't the most annoying thing in your house is very amusing to me.

Did you atleast get your thuban working well for this FaT? What are you running SMP or bigadv and what are you expecting points wise for this FaT?


----------



## the_beast

Sorry - I haven't been stalking you.

What clicks on it? The fan? If so replace it...


----------



## zodac

I didn't try, no, but I'd imagine a single GPU wouldn't be a problem.

X6 is working fine at about 14/15k PPD on normal SMP. Couldn't get ready on Ubuntu in time, since the OC isn't stable on it yet. GPU is getting about 8.5k PPD.


----------



## juano

Nice, if you could pull like 45K this FaT that'd almost be respectable.

Once you get back to trouble shooting the GPU issue try what somebody posted above about your board having trouble booting with 2 GPUs. It was something like boot with only the first then boot with only the second then do something (hokey pokey I think) then booting with both should work. It looked to me like they had found a pattern of this behavior and a solution so you may be able to get it working after the FaT. Don't you have a monster PSU now? So why doesn't the 9800 just fold till it dies? I remember that it's on it's last legs but what are you keeping it around for?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14368211*
> Did you try booting with just the 9800, I agree I wouldn't bother with it during the FaT but still thought I'd offer the help (don't ask why cause I sure as heck don't know). I would also just leave it in the fam computer. EDIT: I don't know why but *the idea that you aren't the most annoying thing in your house is very amusing to me*.
> 
> Did you atleast get your thuban working well for this FaT? What are you running SMP or bigadv and what are you expecting points wise for this FaT?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14368318*
> Nice, if you could pull like 45K this FaT that'd almost be respectable.
> 
> Once you get back to trouble shooting the GPU issue try what somebody posted above about your board having trouble booting with 2 GPUs. It was something like boot with only the first then boot with only the second then do something (hokey pokey I think) then booting with both should work. It looked to me like they had found a pattern of this behavior and a solution so you may be able to get it working after the FaT. Don't you have a monster PSU now? So why doesn't the 9800 just fold till it dies? I remember that it's on it's last legs but what are you keeping it around for?


that somebody has a name









going for a triple post in zodac's own thread... wish me luck

*zodac:* He almost got away with it too...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14368318*
> Nice, if you could pull like 45K this FaT that'd almost be respectable.
> 
> Once you get back to trouble shooting the GPU issue try what somebody posted above about your board having trouble booting with 2 GPUs. It was something like boot with only the first then boot with only the second then do something (hokey pokey I think) then booting with both should work. It looked to me like they had found a pattern of this behavior and a solution so you may be able to get it working after the FaT. Don't you have a monster PSU now? So why doesn't the 9800 just fold till it dies? I remember that it's on it's last legs but what are you keeping it around for?


The noise, simple as that. Can't sleep with it most of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14368326*


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14368326*
> *zodac:* He almost got away with it too...


I would have if it wasn't for that pesky zodac...


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14368350*
> The noise, simple as that. Can't sleep with it most of the time.


You know you could get to an OC that would not spin your fan up to be so loud that you could sleep through it, that way would certainly get more PPD than folding at a higher OC but less time.

Wait do you mean that's why just the 9800 isn't in there? So you are or will be folding 24/7 on the CPU and 450? Good, if not let's help you (there I go again







) get it so you can tolerate it 24/7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14368350*


Squint as hard as you'd like it won't change the fact that he thinks I'm funny too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14368380*
> I would have if it wasn't for that pesky zodac...


I used to say "and I would have gotten away with it too, if it weren't for those meddling police officers" that was always funny to me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14368431*
> You know you could get to an OC that would not spin your fan up to be so loud that you could sleep through it, that way would certainly get more PPD than folding at a higher OC but less time.


I already had to underclock it since it got too hot after the CC. Didn't help.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14368464*
> I already had to underclock it since it got too hot after the CC. Didn't help.


Yea I think I understood you half way through my last reply.
"Wait do you mean that's why just the 9800 isn't in there? So you are or will be folding 24/7 on the CPU and 450? Good, if not let's help you (there I go again ) get it so you can tolerate it 24/7"

So you are able to tolerate the CPU and 450 24/7 then?

Also I got you something... I know how much you like being in peoples signatures.


----------



## csm725

Waiting for an epic moment to sig Z... ice's quote cracks me up though.


----------



## zodac

X6 and GTS 450 will be 24/7. They have been for the last couple of days, but I was trying a VM of Ubuntu last night, and it wasn't stable. So for now I'm just doing it on Windows until the Foldathon is over.


----------



## juano

Nice. I know it's technically none of my business cause I didn't donate anything to you (except my tireless and thankless help setting your "build" straight







) but it's good that you'll be able to keep the donations running 24/7.


----------



## zodac

-bigadv too, eventually.


----------



## juano

CSM those last too posts are about as epic as you'll find with z, she's contributing to help humanity and doing it with a (e) smile too.


----------



## Sauce Boss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14369599*
> -bigadv too, eventually.


Hey Z, is that you in your avatar?


----------



## zodac

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14369674*
> Yes. Yes it is.


so - are you really bad at aiming a camera, or do you only have half a face?


----------



## zodac

Cropping things make them look artsy.


----------



## the_beast

or maybe that you're hiding something...


----------



## juano

And lying makes you lose half your face...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;14369758*
> or maybe that you're hiding something...


I think it's safe to assume I'm hiding a lot of things...


----------



## Sauce Boss

She/he just told me she/he was Hayley Williams... I was like HAH right.


----------



## Jeppzer

But it is!


----------



## reflex99

i'm 12 yrs old, and what is this


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


i'm 12 yrs old, and what is this


It's not suitable for you, that's what it's not


----------



## zodac

So far, -bigadv has been about 3Â°C cooler than normal SMP.


----------



## juano

Axcellent, so will you be able to run that 24/7 then? What should that put your PPD at cause I thought you were supposed to be around 25k but you've dropped to 20K. tsk tsk.


----------



## zodac

Nah, I was only at 25k when the 9xx WUs were around... 20/21k PPD on SMP usually, which is what I've had lately.

As for -bigadv, I think I'm looking at 28-30k PPD on that, and 8k on the GPU, so 36-38k overall hopefully. Plus, if it *is* cooler, a bump in OC might well be possible soon.


----------



## juano

Cool beans, I'd play it cautious on the extra OC because bigadv does have a bigger risk for instability, much worse than losing a SMP halfway through.
If you were 20K for smp (that must be in a VM right?) and 8k for GPU was the GPU not folding or something?


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Plus, if it *is* cooler, a bump in OC might well be possible soon.


You would hope so because a 1090T at 3.8 is like having a Hayabusa and never leaving 2nd gear


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Cool beans, I'd play it cautious on the extra OC because bigadv does have a bigger risk for instability, much worse than losing a SMP halfway through.
If you were 20K for smp (that must be in a VM right?) and 8k for GPU was the GPU not folding or something?


No, 20/21k overall (12/13k SMP, since I was usually using the computer).

As for instability, I don't know. This current OC is *just* stable for a3/a4 WUs... if there were any instabilities for Linux, I imagine they'll come out in the first two -bigadv WUs. So far I'm about 70% throug the first, so another two/three days before I can call it stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


You would hope so because a 1090T at 3.8 is like having a Hayabusa and never leaving 2nd gear










Couldn't you say Ferrari? What the hell is a Hayabusa?


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


You would hope so because a 1090T at 3.8 is like having a Hayabusa and never leaving 2nd gear










So you mean obeying the speed limits but doing so at 10k+ rpm? That sounds like a plan to me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


No, 20/21k overall (12/13k SMP, since I was usually using the computer).

As for instability, I don't know. This current OC is *just* stable for a3/a4 WUs... if there were any instabilities for Linux, I imagine they'll come out in the first two -bigadv WUs. So far I'm about 70% throug the first, so another two/three days before I can call it stable.


Cool, well I personally would stick to a little below what the most I thought I could get away with was. So if you think that you are more stable in bigadv then rather than try and be on the bleeding edge of stability I would relish the extra stability, but that's just me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Couldn't you say Ferrari? What the hell is a Hayabusa?


It's like a really fast horseless carriage machine.

EDIT: That double post was also not me...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Cool, well I personally would stick to a little below what the most I thought I could get away with was. So if you think that you are more stable in bigadv then rather than try and be on the bleeding edge of stability* I would relish the extra stability, but that's just me.*


Top left corner of this page. Read it.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Couldn't you say Ferrari? What the hell is a Hayabusa?


Worlds fastest production bike. Top end speed wise that is not take off.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


So you mean obeying the speed limits but doing so at 10k+ rpm? That sounds like a plan to me


No I mean going so fast nothing is going to catch you and they give up!


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Top left corner of this page. Read it.


juano is teh awesomest?

I don't know how puzzles work, hahahaha.


----------



## zodac




----------



## csm725

I BLAME ZODAC


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I BLAME ZODAC










that graph looks 100% accurate and 100% precise to me


----------



## zodac

How did matroska get blamed for 6%?


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


How did matroska get blamed for 6%?


the real question is how you got away with just 34%


----------



## zodac

I sold off the other 17%.


----------



## csm725

How much per share?


----------



## matroska

I bought 6% of it for 2.347 cookies , wich is 0.391 cookie per %.


----------



## csm725

Very nice.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


I bought 6% of it for 2.347 cookies , wich is 0.391 cookie per %.


That's pretty good considering the state of the market.


----------



## zodac

I would have gone down to 0.25 cookies per %, but matroska can't haggle well.


----------



## csm725

I think he bought it before the downgrade to the credit rating. Will edit this post later with CSM725 Inc. stocks.


----------



## matroska

I didn't put too much effort to it since you needed the extra cookies


----------



## Blitz6804

Mediocre video container, even more mediocre haggler.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Mediocre video container


take it back!


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blitz6804*


Mediocre video container, even more mediocre haggler.










Ah! louzy Thuban folder...


----------



## mach1

Which? Lousy Thuban? Or lousy folder? Or both?


----------



## matroska

Blitzy. Perrhaps. Definetly. There's a big possibility of it being true.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Ah! louzy Thuban folder...










Watch it mediocre vido container, Im a Thuban folder and a SB folder....


----------



## zodac

Why aren't you on a team then?


----------



## csm725

At 4.5Ghz on an H70. N00B


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Why aren't you on a team then?










I have absolutely no interest in the TC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


At 4.5Ghz on an H70. N00B


havent bothered to try OCing higher in a while.
once my second HDD come in and I get a linux drive ill probably OC higher


----------



## zodac




----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


http://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_le...aih8o1_400.jpg


I know and Ive thought about it before but I just dont care about it.


----------



## zodac

But DBZ is awesome.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


But DBZ is awesome.










I am concurrent, however the TC IMHO is not


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


Watch it mediocre vido container, Im a Thuban folder and a SB folder....


That was for Blitz sailor...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I am concurrent, however the TC IMHO is not


It will be when we get the teams filled again... summer's taken a real toll on the 24/7 Folders...


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


That was for Blitz sailor...










oh, just a misunderstanding then, thanks for the clarification

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It will be when we get the teams filled again... summer's taken a real toll on the 24/7 Folders...


Meh, I guess if someone needs a dedi X6 folder I could throw some points their way (in the 200k ever 4 days variety)


----------



## csm725

Yeah it has. I would be folding if it wasn't for my rig not being here.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


oh, just a misunderstanding then, thanks for the clarification

Meh, I guess if someone needs a dedi X6 folder I could throw some points their way (in the 200k ever 4 days variety)


No problem mate









Hey, do you want to try the TC and temp for me in the X6 category until i can get my rig completely stable? Something is wrong with it, i've been getting some random lockups and need to take it offline for some time.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


No problem mate









Hey, do you want to try the TC and temp for me in the X6 category until i can get my rig completely stable? Something is wrong with it, i've been getting some random lockups and need to take it offline for some time.


maybe, I'd rather pick up a permanent spot and leave it alone forever though if I were going to do it


----------



## zodac

Bah... want this -bigadv WU to finish to see if I get a big -bigadv.







Gonna go watch TV for a bit more.


----------



## 0bit

You can have my permanent spot and I'll temp for the vidcontainer


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Bah... want this -bigadv WU to finish to see if I get a big -bigadv.







Gonna go watch TV for a bit more.


bum, you should probably not use you PC at all if you get a big one. Id suggest booting the dell with a live disk as your surfing PC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


You can have my permanent spot and I'll temp for the vidcontainer










y'all need to stop pressuring me


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


maybe, I'd rather pick up a permanent spot and leave it alone forever though if I were going to do it



Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


You can have my permanent spot and I'll temp for the vidcontainer










This is completely fine with me









Thank you both!


----------



## 0bit

Just so I know ahead of time, what dvds am I converting?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


This is completely fine with me









Thank you both!










What have I gotten myself into


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0bit*


Just so I know ahead of time, what dvds am I converting?










Terence Hill and Bud Spencer ones









Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


What have I gotten myself into


















you'll end up liking it


----------



## 0bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Terence Hill and Bud Spencer ones










 I actually had to google those names, which means I most definitely don't have those dvds.


----------



## matroska

That's too bad... What DVDs you have then?


----------



## csm725

Not PG rated. Seriously matroska it's not worth the hassle of finding a temp because we're doomed to return to D2 anyways.


----------



## zodac

Good day's cricket today.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Not PG rated. Seriously matroska it's not worth the hassle of finding a temp because we're doomed to return to D2 anyways.


mediocre video format, I will no longer be temping for you or taking over permanently for any other folder so that they can temp for you, solely because csm is your teammate


----------



## csm725

damn it


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14546065*
> Good day's cricket today.


Who cares about cricket? Any good football matches today?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14546076*
> mediocre video format, I will no longer be temping for you or taking over permanently for any other folder so that they can temp for you, solely because csm is your teammate


----------



## klaxian

Congrats! You deserve it!


----------



## csm725

Read the previous pages before posting. This thread has been off-topic for 207 pages.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14546090*
> damn it


its all your fault
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14546102*
> Who cares about cricket? Any good football matches today?


I play tarantula personally.....
I love a good old game of American Football though.

Get rid of csm and we'll talk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14546115*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *klaxian;14546109*
> Congrats! You deserve it!
> 
> 
> 
> Read the previous pages before posting. This thread has been off-topic for 207 pages.
Click to expand...

I believe he was referring to you no longer getting a temp for your team


----------



## 0bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14546102*
> Any good football matches today?


Preseason is later in the month I believe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14546102*


I don't think it would work anyways. I don't think I can temp for two teams.


----------



## zodac

I *do* have a full time position on another team... and the good news is, csm isn't even in the same division (but because his is so bad at Folding, they probably will be next month; nothing much I can do about that).


----------



## mach1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OOB*
> blah blah blah... csm bashing


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14546172*
> its all your fault
> 
> I play tarantula personally.....
> I love a good old game of American Football though.
> 
> Get rid of csm and we'll talk
> 
> *I believe he was referring to you no longer getting a temp for your team*


I was talking about soccer, although American footbal is nice to watch too, just isn't that much covered around here, only the big games.

For bold text:








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;14546183*
> Preseason is later in the month I believe.
> 
> I don't think it would work anyways. I don't think I can temp for two teams.


No problem mate, there's no point in improving now, we'll be at D2 next month undoubtably (spelled right?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14546185*
> I *do* have a full time position on another team... and the good news is, csm isn't even in the same division (but *because his is so bad at Folding*, they probably will be next month; nothing much I can do about that).


You're bad at folding


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX;14546172*
> its all your fault
> 
> I play tarantula personally.....
> I love a good old game of American Football though.
> 
> Get rid of csm and we'll talk
> 
> I believe he was referring to you no longer getting a temp for your team


you are teh mean! TEH MEAN


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14546244*
> you are teh mean! TEH MEAN


wow, its not like ive never heard that before


----------



## csm725

Teh meanieheadsz0rz


----------



## 0bit

I think some of us need a back story.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0bit;14546338*
> I think some of us need a back story.


i dont think there is a back story


----------



## Pyroball

<3 @ you zodac!


----------



## matroska

This must be one of the funniest threads on OCN









I forgot one thing though, did zodac ever posted the pics?


----------



## zodac

Yup, here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1018915-zodac-ocn-folding-home-community-16.html#post14180749


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15218426*
> Yup, here:
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/1018915-zodac-ocn-folding-home-community-16.html#post14180749


I don't think you made the pics big enough.


----------



## zodac

Yes... it was mentioned.

Epic thread is epic.


----------



## matroska

Still waiting to load the pics... *sigh*


----------



## Gen

Pics never loaded all the way for me... I started to smell something burning, looked around and saw the modem on fire! Then there was no internet, so no pics









Joking...


----------



## sweffymo

I posted huge pics in one of my threads and people actually got mad at me...


----------



## Jeppzer

Ah, the good old push/push pod solution.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Still waiting to load the pics... *sigh*


You have a crappy computer setup.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gen*


Pics never loaded all the way for me... I started to smell something burning, looked around and saw the modem on fire! Then there was no internet, so no pics









Joking...


I like how you felt you needed to say "Joking", as if modems catching fire were common results of big pictures.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sweffymo*


I posted huge pics in one of my threads and people actually got mad at me...


I think they just don't like you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


Ah, the *awesome* old push/push pod solution.


Fixt.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yup, here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l#post14180749



Nice cable management.


----------



## juano

Cable? Zodac manages _everything _well.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

ahaha Oh yea forgot about that.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15225715*
> I think they just don't like you.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15225715*
> Fixt.


Does not matter, I will never forget it!
Epic moment is epic.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15225715*
> You have a crappy computer setup.


i don't think that my setup is much worse than yours...









So i will achieve folding stability at 4GHz and post it here, make you jelly of my "crappy setup"


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;15249036*
> So i will achieve folding stability at 4GHz and post it here, make you jelly of my "crappy setup"


I'm waiting.


----------



## sweffymo

You're back!


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Party time!!! I mean...... Responsible behavior time.

Sent from my Thunderbolt 4G using Tapatalk.


----------



## zodac

For now.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15309455*
> For now.


You and your absences... You can't do that when you're the only Editor who isn't a robot!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;15309601*
> You and your absences... You can't do that when you're the only Editor who isn't a robot!


Yes, and the only mod that's an "it". Do you feel special being an "it" here?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;15309601*
> You and your absences... You can't do that when you're the only Editor who isn't a robot!


If I had a say in the matter, I might stick around a bit more.

Probably wouldn't, but at least it'd be through choice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;15309658*
> Yes, and the only mod that's an "it". Do you feel special being an "it" here?


Relative to the other people around here? Hard not to.


----------



## csm725

Hai Z


----------



## zodac

Temps are down 10° since I last Folded... I think it might be time to try for 4Ghz again this weekend.


----------



## BWG

Here we go again!


----------



## sweffymo

Good luck!


----------



## zodac

I'mma need it.


----------



## Jeppzer

If you redo your HS fan setup to Pull/pull you might achieve vacuum that will just suck the heat away!


----------



## zodac

There's only one fan on the HS right now.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Just steal a fan!


----------



## omega17

I feel horrible deja vu!

Your fans were sorted ages ago; y u bin fiddlin'?









1. Push / pull
2. 4.0Ghz
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## Jeppzer

Oh right, you moved it to the case for exhaust.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Temps are down 10Â° since I last Folded... I think it might be time to try for 4Ghz again this weekend.




















Let us know how it goes


----------



## zodac

Oh, I will.


----------



## breadcrums

this is soo cool!

i have never seen an internet community so tightly knit together!

fills me with joy


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> this is soo cool!
> 
> i have never seen an internet community *so scared of one person*!
> 
> fills me with joy


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> this is soo cool!
> 
> i have never seen an internet community *so scared of one person*!
> 
> fills me with joy
Click to expand...

misquoting others statements the way u feel is right!

u must become a journalist


----------



## omega17

Scared enough to teach you how _air_ works?









That must be it


----------



## sweffymo

I'm starting to like this breadcrums guy.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Scared enough to teach you how _air_ works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That must be it


Glad you agree.


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> I'm starting to like this breadcrums guy.


what makes you think i m a guy?


----------



## Jeppzer

The salty taste.


----------



## sweffymo

This is the internet. That is why.


----------



## omega17

_*Looks at thread title*_


----------



## sweffymo

Also your Steam username.


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> Also your Steam username.


meh..should have covered my tracks b4 i posted


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> Also your Steam username.
> 
> 
> 
> meh..should have covered my tracks b4 i posted
Click to expand...

Or leave so much information - as well as being known to have a penchant for lying - people don't know what to believe. More work, but also more fun.

Sent from my Vodafone 858 just to annoy you.


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *breadcrums*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sweffymo*
> 
> Also your Steam username.
> 
> 
> 
> meh..should have covered my tracks b4 i posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or leave so much information - as well as being known to have a penchant for lying - people don't know what to believe. More work, but also more fun.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 858 just to annoy you.
Click to expand...

i m too lazy to do that.

sent from the land of the Bengal Tiger :Tiger emoticon:

PS:we need a tiger emoticon on OCN.also a Mafia face emoticon,with aviator glasses and hat.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Oh, I will.


i guess you didn't...









Where's that 4GiggleHurtz Z?


----------



## phazer11

Well since I've been out of commission for a few months I'm going to go ahead and say it late post but thanks for all the hard for zodac.Also does anyone know if I have to resubmit for my postbit it seems to have dissapeared (so far out of the rankings?)


----------



## csm725

You'd just need to fold one WU a month for the postbit to return, and it'll take a week or so for it to return.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Well since I've been out of commission for a few months I'm going to go ahead and say it late post but thanks for all the hard for zodac.Also does anyone know if I have to resubmit for my postbit it seems to have dissapeared (so far out of the rankings?)


If you are inactive it disappears. When you start dropping some points it should come back to your profile


----------



## phazer11

Good to know!

Now did I hear correctly that there is a foldathon going on? If so sounds like what I need to motivate me into finishing up my Arch Linux install and see how well that does with bigadv (I hear linux needs different voltages, never used it on an OC), if nothing else I'll switch over my laptop to it.


----------



## matroska

Yes, there is a FaT going on








It ends tomorrow, in about 25h(a few minutes less), so you're still on time to it









OC setting in Linux are the same as in Windows, it doesn't require any special settings. Linux OS is quite less demanding than Windows 7 for instance, but while folding, the same stablity issues apply. It is less likely that you see your machine reboot itself though, and you see messages with 'kernel panic' in it if anything goes wrong.


----------



## phazer11

Oh so not enough time for bigadv oh well, anyways anyoe ever hear about memory timings and fah speed what was the decision on that? If anyone knows the answer I'm putting together a christmas list http://www.overclock.net/t/1175821/new-parts-on-a-budget#post_15805225


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska*
> 
> Yes, there is a FaT going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ends tomorrow, in about 25h(a few minutes less), so you're still on time to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC setting in Linux are the same as in Windows, it doesn't require any special settings. Linux OS is quite less demanding than Windows 7 for instance, but while folding, the same stablity issues apply. It is less likely that you see your machine reboot itself though, and you see messages with 'kernel panic' in it if anything goes wrong.


I never had that happen with my ubuntu rig, if something goes wrong OC wise, it just reboots. With no messages at all. Which is a real hassle when trying to figure out what went wrong.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska*
> 
> OC setting in Linux are the same as in Windows, it doesn't require any special settings. Linux OS is quite less demanding than Windows 7 for instance, but while folding, the same stablity issues apply. It is less likely that you see your machine reboot itself though, and you see messages with 'kernel panic' in it if anything goes wrong.


I had to fiddle a bit with my OC on my 1055T switching from Win to Linux, upped the vcore to keep it stable could have been just me though. And all I've ever had as a sign of OC fail in Linux is the screen to go into sleep while the computer seemed to been running, the lights are on but no-one's home and hard resets, tho I haven't looked for a log or anything those times.


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11*
> 
> Oh so not enough time for bigadv oh well, anyways anyoe ever hear about memory timings and fah speed what was the decision on that? If anyone knows the answer I'm putting together a christmas list http://www.overclock.net/t/1175821/new-parts-on-a-budget#post_15805225


[email protected] likes fast RAM when you're doing -bigadv








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matroska*
> 
> Yes, there is a FaT going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ends tomorrow, in about 25h(a few minutes less), so you're still on time to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC setting in Linux are the same as in Windows, it doesn't require any special settings. Linux OS is quite less demanding than Windows 7 for instance, but while folding, the same stablity issues apply. It is less likely that you see your machine reboot itself though, and you see messages with 'kernel panic' in it if anything goes wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I never had that happen with my ubuntu rig, if something goes wrong OC wise, it just reboots. With no messages at all. Which is a real hassle when trying to figure out what went wrong.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *matroska*
> 
> OC setting in Linux are the same as in Windows, it doesn't require any special settings. Linux OS is quite less demanding than Windows 7 for instance, but while folding, the same stablity issues apply. It is less likely that you see your machine reboot itself though, and you see messages with 'kernel panic' in it if anything goes wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to fiddle a bit with my OC on my 1055T switching from Win to Linux, upped the vcore to keep it stable could have been just me though. And all I've ever had as a sign of OC fail in Linux is the screen to go into sleep while the computer seemed to been running, the lights are on but no-one's home and hard resets, tho I haven't looked for a log or anything those times.
Click to expand...











It could be just me, but i didn't need any voltage bumps when i passed form Windos to native Ubuntu. I was stable in both. When the rig crashed in Windows, it would always BSOD and reboot, while in Ubuntu the client would freeze but i could restart the rig manually. There were times when Ububtu freezed itself and i had to press the reset button, but it was pretty rare. I didn't fiddle with any settings, as i was stable for about 10-20 days each time i had to restart the rig...
Maybe i'm lucky?


----------



## Krusher33

Is it a folding for CC?


----------



## zodac

You mean the computer I use for absolutely everything? That I'm sitting on 65% of the time? After convincing as many people as possible to change their name to OCNChimpin for the CC?

Nah... I'm playing Skyrim.


----------



## Krusher33

We don't need no dragonborn. We have Chuck Norris.


----------



## zodac

Really? Have him PM me - I would have words.


----------



## tismon

Really? This has been here for almost a year and I just now noticed it?!? It just goes to prove how large OCN is and how little time I'm able to spend here.
Z, I'm glad that so many pulled this together for you. You deserve it for all that you do for OCN and all that [email protected] benefits. Thank you.


----------



## omega17

Aww


----------



## OCScrub

Nearly a year late guys. Suppose better late than never, though.


----------



## zodac

I found a link to this old thread, and it's been 10 years! 

I know most people aren't around anymore (myself included ), but wanted to check in and let you all know that Megadoomer is still running well. Had to swap out the Sparkle GTS 450 a couple of years ago, but that X6 is still ticking on just fine.


----------



## sweffymo

I'm gonna have to mail you my current CPU and motherboard and RAM once I upgrade.


----------



## zodac

sweffymo said:


> I'm gonna have to mail you my current CPU and motherboard and RAM once I upgrade.


Nah, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". DDR3 works _just fine_.


----------



## sweffymo

What kind of computer nerd are you?


----------



## zodac

A pretty pathetic one. That's been clear for years though. Anyone else remember the fan incident?


----------



## sweffymo

Ah yes, you are the pioneer of the push/push fan configuration. Truly a visionary ahead of your time!


----------



## zodac

Some day the world will be ready to understand my genius.


----------



## sweffymo

There's the zodac we all know and love.


----------



## BWG

I even offered to buy him a new mobo, cpu, and ram and he refused.


----------



## zodac

BWG said:


> he.


Dunno who you were talking to, but it couldn't have been me.


----------



## BWG

zodac said:


> Dunno who you were talking to, but it couldn't have been me.


Yes, you!


----------

